# CELIA'S EVIL WAYS



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

how much you buy it for?


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 14 2008, 02:36 PM~11344791
> *how much you buy it for?
> *


i didnt pay for it , it was my nephew's and my daughters .


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

how much did that compressor cost you? any pics of the air tank


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Aug 14 2008, 01:41 PM~11344853
> *i didnt pay for it , it was my nephew's and my daughters .
> *


oh. it was for sale a while back on here for like 6 or 8k.


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 14 2008, 03:14 PM~11345165
> *oh. it was for sale a while back on here for like 6 or 8k.
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Aug 14 2008, 02:31 PM~11345319
> *yeah ,
> my nephew and i was tring to sell it.
> we told my daughter she needs to start taking to shows...
> *


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

NICE TRIKE HOMIE


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Aug 14 2008, 03:45 PM~11345460
> *NICE TRIKE HOMIE
> *


thank bRO.......


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

brotha you need some new pics.


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Aug 14 2008, 02:24 PM~11344696
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SO HOW DID U DO AT THE MONTEREY SHOW? DID U TAKE IT ALL???


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Aug 14 2008, 04:59 PM~11346046
> *SO HOW DID U DO AT THE MONTEREY SHOW? DID U TAKE IT ALL???
> *


my daughter an i got 1st place for full custom trike ......


----------



## BROWN CHEVY (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Aug 14 2008, 02:41 PM~11344853
> *i didnt pay for it , it was my nephew's and my daughters .
> *


NOT TRUE, YOU PAID FOR IT..... ROBERT TOLD ME THAT WAS ONLY RAYS


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 14 2008, 04:02 PM~11345590
> *brotha you need some new pics.
> *


yeah i do .........
my wifee 4 got the camera
at the momo, for the monterey show........


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 14 2008, 03:14 PM~11345165
> *oh. it was for sale a while back on here for like 6 or 8k.
> *


NICE BIKE BUT A LOT OF FERIA...


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Aug 14 2008, 05:03 PM~11346074
> *my daughter an i got 1st place for full custom trike ......
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

DOES IT STILL LOOK LIKE THIS OR DID YOU CHANGE IT UP ????


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Aug 14 2008, 05:06 PM~11346115
> *NICE BIKE BUT A LOT OF FERIA...
> 
> *


it's my daughters now.......
so if people going to bs about it ......
i dont have time bro....
it's all done up different .................
from more candy orange and new interior....
display is better than what it use to be ..........
the beat hits harder , it has another air cylinder for the back...


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BROWN CHEVY_@Aug 14 2008, 05:05 PM~11346095
> *NOT TRUE, YOU PAID FOR IT..... ROBERT TOLD ME THAT WAS ONLY RAYS
> *


yeah ok !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 14 2008, 05:10 PM~11346144
> *DOES IT STILL LOOK LIKE THIS OR DID YOU CHANGE IT UP ????
> *


i did a little changes ....
it will look better next year.....


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

IM SURE ROBERT AND RAY CAN CLEAR EVERYTHING UP...... EVEN THOUGH IT DOSENT MATTER WHEATHER YOU BOUGHT IT OR THEY GAVE IT TO YOU..... BUT ROBERT DID MENTION TO ME ALSO THAT HE SOLD IT


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

it's my daughters now ........


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

AT ONE POINT THAT WAS THE TRIKE TO BEAT FOR SWEEPS.... WE WENT HEADS UP A FEW TIMES AS WELL AS SOME OTHERS ON HERE!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Damn I thought this thread had new pics. same ole pics that have been whored all over LIL


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 14 2008, 05:18 PM~11346215
> *AT ONE POINT THAT WAS THE TRIKE TO BEAT FOR SWEEPS.... WE WENT HEADS UP A FEW TIMES AS WELL AS SOME OTHERS ON HERE!!!!
> *


it's all good bro .....
next year it will look different butsame candy orange.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Aug 14 2008, 05:23 PM~11346244
> *it's all good bro .....
> next year it will look different butsame candy orange.
> *


ALOT OF TRIKES BUSTING OUT NEXT YEAR...... I'LL BE BACK OUT WITH A WHOLE NEW LOOK TOO


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 14 2008, 05:25 PM~11346266
> *ALOT OF TRIKES BUSTING OUT NEXT YEAR...... I'LL BE BACK OUT WITH A WHOLE NEW LOOK TOO
> *


we'll share the trophies bro..... lol 
if you win next year lol


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Aug 14 2008, 05:28 PM~11346286
> *we'll share the trophies bro..... lol
> if you win next year lol
> *


I'LL JUST TAKE THE WIN, YOU CAN HAVE THE DUST COLLECTOR (TROPHY)



J/K :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 14 2008, 05:30 PM~11346298
> *I'LL JUST TAKE THE WIN, YOU CAN HAVE THE DUST COLLECTOR (TROPHY)
> J/K :biggrin:
> *


ha ha ha that was hella funny .
thanks bro i think i will ....
if you dont mind ............
lol lol lol


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Aug 14 2008, 05:32 PM~11346314
> *ha ha ha that was hella funny .
> thanks bro i think i will ....
> if you dont mind ............
> ...


AHAHAHAHA

I DONT EVEN OWN A BIKE, IM JUST FUCKING WITH YOU


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Aug 14 2008, 05:11 PM~11346164
> *it's my daughters now.......
> so if people going to bs about it ......
> i dont have time bro....
> ...


NO ONE IS TALKING SHIT ABOUT IT... AT LEAST I DNT THINK I AM...


----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Aug 14 2008, 02:59 PM~11345039
> *how much did that compressor cost you? any pics of the air tank
> *


i have a viair 380cc got it for 180 brand spankin new


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Aug 14 2008, 06:05 PM~11346568
> *NO ONE IS TALKING SHIT ABOUT IT... AT LEAST I DNT THINK I AM...
> *


NOT YOU BRO ..........
ALL THAT MATTERS NOW THAT MY 9 YEAR OLD 
DAUGHTER OWNS IT NOW ,


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EPIDEMIC_1_@Aug 14 2008, 06:06 PM~11346586
> *i have a viair 380cc got it for 180 brand spankin new
> *


SO DO I .........
UNDER MY TRIKE AND A SMALL TANK .......


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Aug 14 2008, 02:24 PM~11344696
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT'S RIGHT BRO .......
DONT WORRY BOUT WHAT PEOPLE SAY....
YOUR DAUGHTER OWN IT NOW AND THAT'S 
WHAT MATTERS ...........


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 14 2008, 04:02 PM~11345590
> *brotha you need some new pics.
> *


 :yessad: , same ones all the time


----------



## SJ 77 MONTE (Aug 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Aug 15 2008, 04:21 PM~11354232
> *:yessad: , same ones all the time
> *


WHEN HE COMES BACK FROM 
THE FRESNO SHOW HE SHOULD 
HAVE NEW AND BETTER PICTURES I HOPE..........


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

here is one new picture .
the my bROther took for me...


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

she's got first place at the fresno show ........


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 19 2008, 12:19 PM~11382876
> *
> *


YO BRO ARE YOU COMING OUT TO 
KING OF THE STREETS ?


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

that girl is hella cute .


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Aug 19 2008, 12:27 PM~11382957
> *YO BRO ARE YOU COMING OUT TO
> KING OF THE STREETS ?
> *


YES SIR


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 19 2008, 03:02 PM~11384485
> *YES SIR
> *


coooo....
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Aug 19 2008, 02:22 PM~11384135
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

sup to all my ROLLERZ ONLY FAMILY.......


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Aug 20 2008, 02:13 PM~11394955
> *sup to all my ROLLERZ ONLY FAMILY.......
> *


..................


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

I like that display homie nice job


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Aug 22 2008, 12:21 PM~11412373
> *I like that display homie nice job
> *


THANKS BRO .
GOT IT DONE AT 
R & S HYDRAULICS .


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

the bike reminds me of some of those clean oldschool trikes, thats why i like it so much


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Aug 20 2008, 01:07 PM~11394331
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YOUR TRIKE IS SICK DOGG


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 22 2008, 02:34 PM~11413427
> *YOUR TRIKE IS SICK DOGG
> *


THANKS BRO ,
SO IS THE YOUR WORK I'VE SEEN ,
FUCK BRO YOU GET DOWN ON THAT METAL ...


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Aug 22 2008, 02:56 PM~11413609
> *THANKS BRO ,
> SO IS THE YOUR WORK I'VE SEEN ,
> FUCK BRO YOU GET DOWN ON THAT METAL ...
> *


GRACIAS HOMIE APPRECIATE IT


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 22 2008, 03:06 PM~11413693
> *GRACIAS HOMIE APPRECIATE IT
> *



NO PROBLEM BRO.


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Aug 22 2008, 02:32 PM~11413414
> *the bike reminds me of some of those clean oldschool trikes, thats why i like it so much
> *


THANK BRO :
I LIKE THE GIANTS COLORS .


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Aug 22 2008, 04:37 PM~11414346
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

SICK TRIKE HOMIE


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Aug 22 2008, 09:36 PM~11416662
> *SICK TRIKE HOMIE
> *


THANKS BRO .
MY DAUGHTER OWNS THE TRIKE ....


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Aug 23 2008, 01:51 PM~11419473
> *THANKS BRO .
> MY DAUGHTER OWNS THE TRIKE ....
> *


 :0 :0 :0  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

TTT for a Roller


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 24 2008, 01:07 AM~11423056
> *TTT for a Roller
> *


FO SHO ......


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Aug 22 2008, 04:37 PM~11414346
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MY WIFES IS FINER THAN HER BRO ....


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 24 2008, 01:07 AM~11423056
> *TTT for a Roller
> *


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

sup rollerz only familia ....


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

I WANT THIS ......


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

i can see on the rear theres a hiem joint, however i was wonder since obviously theres a cylinder in there does the rear axel lift & drop or the box on the rear axel?


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DETACHED_@Aug 25 2008, 03:07 PM~11434134
> *i can see on the rear theres a hiem joint, however i was wonder since obviously theres a cylinder in there does the rear axel lift & drop or the box on the rear axel?
> *


IT'S THE REAR AXEL BRO ......


----------



## LILHOBBZ805 (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Aug 14 2008, 02:24 PM~11344696
> *
> 
> 
> ...


does anyone have a video of the back hydro system like working!
havnt seen one yet!!
plz post


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Aug 25 2008, 04:15 PM~11434860
> *does anyone have a video of the back hydro system like working!
> havnt seen one yet!!
> plz post
> *


I'LL GET SOME DONE FOR BRO ........


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

TO MY DAUGHTER CELIA 
YOUR DADDY LOVES YOU VERY MUCH ......


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

MORNING ROLLERZ


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

CELIA !!!!!
YOUR DADDY LOVES YOU ....


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

WHAT'S UP ROLLERZ FAMILY ....


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Aug 27 2008, 12:09 PM~11451785
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT UP FAMILY .....


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

SAY WHAT !!!!!
GOT MY 1ST PLACE TROPHIE ON WEDS 
FROM STREET LOW MAG ........


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Aug 29 2008, 10:10 AM~11470955
> *SAY WHAT !!!!!
> GOT MY 1ST PLACE TROPHIE ON WEDS
> FROM STREET LOW MAG ........
> *


GOOD SHIT ....


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

TTTTT


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

I REMEMBER YOUR TRIKE WITH HYDROS


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Sep 4 2008, 10:51 AM~11516940
> * I REMEMBER YOUR TRIKE WITH HYDROS
> *


YES SIR .....


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

WHAT IT DEW ROLLERZ ?


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Aug 19 2008, 11:51 AM~11382580
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Sep 4 2008, 10:51 AM~11516940
> * I REMEMBER YOUR TRIKE WITH HYDROS
> *


WHAT'S UP BRO ..........


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

THE RIDDLER .....


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

GOOD MORNING PEEPS ........


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

THIS ONE FOR THE HATERS .....


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

TO MY DAUGHTER THAT IS NINE YEARS ......
TO BABY YOUR DADDY LOVES YOU VERY MUCH ,,,,,


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

YOUR DAUGHTER MUST BE HAPPY TO HAVE A DAD LIKE YOU


----------



## SJ 77 MONTE (Aug 13, 2008)

SUP PAULE ?


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> YOUR DAUGHTER MUST BE HAPPY TO HAVE A DAD LIKE YOU
> THANKS BRO :tears: ....
> I HOPE SO .


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

YEAH HOMIE DONT TRIP SHE WOULD AT LEAST YOUR THERE FOR HER


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 5 2008, 03:49 PM~11529036
> *YEAH HOMIE DONT TRIP SHE WOULD AT LEAST YOUR THERE FOR HER
> *


YEAH I AM BRO ....
SOME TIMES NOT ENOUGH .....


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

What happen to her is she ok?


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 5 2008, 05:37 PM~11529891
> *What happen to her is she ok?
> *


SHE'S COOL SHE'S JUST GROWING UP 
SO DAMN FAST AND I WANT HER TO REMEMBER ,
I JUST WANT HER TO HAVE 
THESE MOMENTS OF HER AND I WITH HER TRIKE .
I LOVE MY LITTLE GIRL TO IT'S FULLIST ................
THAT'A ALL , 
HOMIES ARE JUST GIVING ME PROPS FOR THAT !!!!!!!!
WITH MUCH RESPECT TO ALL .....


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:wave: WHATS UP BRO ??


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Sep 6 2008, 11:55 AM~11534990
> *:wave: WHATS UP BRO ??
> *


HOW'S IT GOING BRO .....
PM ME NEED TO HALLA AT YOU ........


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

PM SENT .... :cheesy:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Sep 6 2008, 12:14 PM~11535081
> *PM SENT .... :cheesy:
> *


THANKS BRO .....


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

NINETEEN.O.FOUR WHAT'S UP LITTLE BRO ....
I GOT MY DAUGHTER HERE WITH ME AT WORK 
LOOKING AT HER BIKE ON THIS FORUM .........
THANKS LITTLE HOMIE MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT ......


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

WHATS UP BIG HOMIE AND
SAME HERE DOGG THATS TIGHT HOMIE WHERE YOU WORK AT?


----------



## EL TIBURON (Jul 9, 2008)

* :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: PAULE SHUT UP ALREADY AND POST PICS OF YOUR BIG DADDY TRIKE THE ONE THAT GOES 100 PLUS ON THE FREEWAY :biggrin: *


----------



## SJ 77 MONTE (Aug 13, 2008)

what's up paule .......


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SJ 77 MONTE_@Sep 10 2008, 10:20 AM~11566940
> *what's up paule .......
> *


RAY HIT ME UP, WE GOTTA TALK BUSINESS


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

WHAT UP BRO .....


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

YO BROTHERZ MY DAUGHTER AND I HANGING WITH
HER UNCLES OUT HERE AT KING OF THE STREETS ....


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS (Aug 8, 2008)

ME AND MY DAUGHTER HERE AT WORK WITH THE BOSS AND DA BOYZ ....


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL TIBURON_@Sep 6 2008, 04:17 PM~11536295
> * :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant: PAULE SHUT UP ALREADY AND POST PICS OF YOUR BIG DADDY TRIKE THE ONE THAT GOES 100 PLUS ON THE FREEWAY  :biggrin:
> *


CHICO GOT THE PICTURES BRO ......


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 10 2008, 12:51 PM~11568191
> *
> *


SUP BRO DID YOU GET THE NUMBER ....


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> MY DAUGHTERS BIKE ON AIR CYLINDERS .....
> FRONT AND BACK ONLY ......


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

DAM THATS TIGHT :cheesy:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 10 2008, 01:22 PM~11568476
> *DAM THATS TIGHT  :cheesy:
> *


THANKS HOMIE SO IS THIS ...


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 10 2008, 01:22 PM~11568476
> *DAM THATS TIGHT  :cheesy:
> *


THANKS BRO ! :thumbsup: 
I'M GOING TO GET IT ENGRAVED OR PIN STRIPPED ,,


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

:0


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

SUP TO ALL MY HOMIES ...... :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Sep 10 2008, 03:31 PM~11569443
> *THANKS HOMIE SO IS THIS ...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL TIBURON_@Sep 6 2008, 04:17 PM~11536295
> * :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant: PAULE SHUT UP ALREADY AND POST PICS OF YOUR BIG DADDY TRIKE THE ONE THAT GOES 100 PLUS ON THE FREEWAY  :biggrin:
> *


you got the pictures of my trike ....


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS (Aug 8, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Sep 11 2008, 10:45 AM~11576346
> *you got the pictures of my trike ....
> *


YES SIR ..........


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

quote=66 ROLLERZ ONLY,Sep 10 2008, 03:31 PM~11569443]
THANKS HOMIE SO IS THIS ...








[/quote]
YEA !!!!!!!!


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Sep 10 2008, 03:31 PM~11569443
> *THANKS HOMIE SO IS THIS ...
> 
> 
> ...


HELL YEAH HOMIE SHES FINE ASS FUCK!!! HOW MUCH SHIPPED TO 92105 :cheesy: LOL JK


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 13 2008, 03:26 PM~11594315
> *HELL YEAH HOMIE SHES FINE ASS FUCK!!! HOW MUCH SHIPPED TO 92105  :cheesy:  LOL JK
> *


I THINK SO TOO .....
MY WIFE IS HELLA FINER THAN HER 2 ME THOU ....


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> YO FAMILY .......
> ROLLERZ ONLY 4 LIFE


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

fo sho !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

TO MY LITTLE GIRL ....
YOUR DADDY LOVES DA HELL OUT OF YOU ....


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> THE RIDDLER ......
> BAY AREA ROLLERZ ONLY


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

TT


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Sep 17 2008, 03:25 PM~11627989
> *TT
> *


SEE YALL IN VEGAS .......


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

looking good bro


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> TO MY LITTLE GIRL ....
> YOUR DADDY LOVES DA HELL OUT OF YOU ....





> > THE RIDDLER ......
> > BAY AREA ROLLERZ ONLY


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> you know how we do bro ....


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 18 2008, 11:40 AM~11635564
> *looking good bro
> *


thanks bro so is your work too ....


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> > you know how we do bro ....
> 
> 
> :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 18 2008, 02:16 PM~11636852
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Sep 18 2008, 02:45 PM~11637152
> *
> 
> 
> ...


not cooo son ....


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Sep 18 2008, 05:52 PM~11638730
> *NICE :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS BRO ......
SO IS YOUR TRIKE ....


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> ON THE TOP OF THE WORLD


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Sep 18 2008, 02:45 PM~11637152
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that's not funny !


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY+Sep 18 2008, 04:35 PM~11638043-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 it was a joke homie


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Sep 19 2008, 02:48 PM~11646134
> *it was a joke homie
> *


it's all good bro ......


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Sep 19 2008, 02:49 PM~11646146
> *it's all good bro ......
> *


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Sep 18 2008, 02:45 PM~11637152
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this for them haters .........


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

:0


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Sep 19 2008, 05:32 PM~11647420
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ILL KISS THAT ASS :biggrin: ANY DAY


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Sep 22 2008, 11:03 AM~11664912
> *ILL KISS THAT ASS  :biggrin:  ANY DAY
> *


LOL ME TOO :biggrin: 

:cheesy:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 22 2008, 11:04 AM~11664919
> *LOL ME TOO  :biggrin:
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


I WOULD TOO BROTHERZ .....
BUT IM MARRIED TO FINE ASS LADY .


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Sep 22 2008, 11:03 AM~11664912
> *ILL KISS THAT ASS  :biggrin:  ANY DAY
> *


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

HOW ABOUT THAT FELLAZ .......


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Sep 19 2008, 02:43 PM~11646096
> *that's not funny !
> *


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Sep 22 2008, 12:22 PM~11665599
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HEY HEY !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

TTTT


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Sep 22 2008, 02:22 PM~11666927
> *TTTT
> *


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

>


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

WHATS UP PAULE ??


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Sep 22 2008, 04:04 PM~11668000
> *WHATS UP PAULE ??
> *


SUP BRO !
HOW WORK GOING ? :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Sep 22 2008, 04:04 PM~11668000
> *WHATS UP PAULE ??
> *











HATERS CAN KISS MY ASS .


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Sep 22 2008, 04:04 PM~11668000
> *WHATS UP PAULE ??
> *


WHAT'S UP BRO .
HOW'S WORK ?


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Sep 22 2008, 11:01 AM~11664892
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ther a cuple of ass i would kiss in this pic -- :uh: -- :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Sep 23 2008, 09:44 AM~11674749
> *WHAT'S UP BRO .
> HOW'S WORK ?
> *


ITS KOOL. SO WHAT HAVE YOU BEEN UP TO ??


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> ITS KOOL. SO WHAT HAVE YOU BEEN UP TO ??
> REALLY !
> TRING TO GET MY BIKE READY FOR VEGAS .
> MAYBE I'LL GET SOME PARTS OUT THERE FROM YOU
> LIKE A SET OF FENDERS AND MAY BE SOME STUFF ......


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

GOOD LUCK BRO. :cheesy:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> GOOD LUCK BRO. :cheesy:
> ARE YOU GOING TO VEGAS BRO .....


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Sep 23 2008, 02:49 PM~11677575
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SHE WANTS TO PLAY .....


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> her it is ...........


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

WHICH WAY DID PAULE GO ?????????


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> My Princess AZZIE reppin ROLLERZ ONLY throwin up the 1 on her trike.
> Much love to ya bROther.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> > her it is ...........
> 
> 
> i like them i seen one tricked out here


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 24 2008, 05:16 PM~11689728
> *i like them i seen one tricked out here
> *


THAT'S MY NEXT PROJECT AFTER THE VEGAS SHOW !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> > My Princess AZZIE reppin ROLLERZ ONLY throwin up the 1 on her trike.
> > Much love to ya bROther.
> >
> >
> > ...


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> KISS MY ASS HATERS .... LOL


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Sep 24 2008, 02:53 PM~11688256
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN THATS AN ASS TO KISS :roflmao: sup fellas.


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 18 2008, 02:16 PM~11636852
> *:biggrin:
> *


how you been little bro !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

you should win trike of the year for promoting your trike so much


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 25 2008, 01:37 PM~11697863
> *you should win trike of the year for promoting your trike so much
> *


that would be nice ........ lol
with all these girls too ...... lol


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

hey man, its all good on the pic of the orange bike, you can use it, I talked to him today.


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Sep 25 2008, 02:04 PM~11698199
> *hey man, its all good on the pic of the orange bike, you can use it,  I talked to him today.
> *


THAT'S COOL BRO !








I LIKE THE COLOR OF THIS BIKE !
LUXURIOUS C.C. KY.


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS (Aug 8, 2008)

NICE !!!!!!!


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> YO BROTHERZ MY DAUGHTER AND I HANGING WITH
> HER UNCLES OUT HERE AT KING OF THE STREETS ....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> > My Princess AZZIE reppin ROLLERZ ONLY throwin up the 1 on her trike.
> > Much love to ya bROther.
> >
> >
> > ...


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

I be lovin all these girls you have in here- some fine ass chix :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Sep 25 2008, 04:53 PM~11699728
> *I  be lovin all these girls you have in here- some fine ass chix :biggrin:
> *


THANKS MY BROTHER ! 
SOME ARE REAL PICTURES !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> > YO BROTHERZ MY DAUGHTER AND I HANGING WITH
> > HER UNCLES OUT HERE AT KING OF THE STREETS ....
> >
> >
> > ...


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

:0


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> * :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: PAULE SHUT UP ALREADY AND POST PICS OF YOUR BIG DADDY TRIKE THE ONE THAT GOES 100 PLUS ON THE FREEWAY :biggrin: *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

my PRAYERS GO OUT TO A HOMIE AND HIS FAMILY ......
:angel: :tears: :angel: :tears: :angel: :tears: :angel: :tears: :angel:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> my PRAYERS GO OUT TO A HOMIE AND HIS FAMILY ......
> :angel: :tears: :angel: :tears: :angel: :tears: :angel: :tears: :angel:


----------



## PREWWII BAY AREA (Feb 15, 2008)

chico did his da MOTOR WORK !


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Sep 25 2008, 03:15 PM~11698902
> *
> 
> 
> ...


AHW DAMN THATS A BOOTY lol 
nice 6 4 is it juced?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Hey bro is this thead for ur daughter? If so why is there so many naked bitches in it?


----------



## EL TIBURON (Jul 9, 2008)

*Hey Bro Just Chillin With My Youngest Daughter And Grandson At The School.*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> *Hey Bro Just Chillin With My Youngest Daughter And Grandson At The School.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Whats good Roller? :wave:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> Whats good Roller? :wave:
> 
> GETTING READY 4 VEGAS BRO .


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> SUP ROLLERZ ONLY FAMILY ........


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS (Aug 8, 2008)

> Hey bro is this thead for ur daughter? If so why is there so many naked bitches in it?
> WHO DONT LIKE LOOKING AT FINE ASS BITCHES TOO .....


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

THIS MY RIDE GETTING DONE UP AT R&S .......


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PREWWII BAY AREA_@Sep 29 2008, 01:38 PM~11729670
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE RIDE CHICO !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS (Aug 8, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

TTT FOR MY HOMIE GOOD LUCK IN VEGAS DOGG AND TTT FOR THE FINE BITCHES :cheesy:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 8 2008, 03:42 PM~11814886
> *TTT FOR MY HOMIE GOOD LUCK IN VEGAS DOGG AND TTT FOR THE FINE BITCHES  :cheesy:
> *


YOU GOT LITTLE BRO !
I DIDNT GET PLACED ! 
IT'S COOL ROLLERZ ONLY TOKE ALL 
CATERGORIES ON BIKES .


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

had a blast in vegas


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

:0


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

what's up to all my ROllerz only family !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

5 TIME CHAPIONS !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

:0


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

HOW DID THE TRIKE DO


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 22 2008, 06:52 PM~11945214
> *HOW DID THE TRIKE DO
> *


thanks for asking !
my daughter was so upset !
aw bro !
the judges was all fucking wrong .
they didnt look under my trike they didnt 
look at the engraving that i got new stuff done ,


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> >


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

[/quote]


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

[/quote]


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

WHAZZ UP 66 ROLLERZ ONLY


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I love this pic. :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> WHAZZ UP 66 ROLLERZ ONLY
> WHAT'S BRO HOW YOU BEEN ?
> BY THE WAY BRO ! MY NAME IS PAULE !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> I love this pic. :biggrin:
> THANKS BRO !
> LOL HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> THAT'S PICTURE OF ME IS HELLA FUNNY !


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

66 ROLLERZ ONLY	171
NINETEEN.O.FOUR	12
SIC'N'TWISTED	10
# 1 RS HYDRAULICS	10
the poor boys	5
Artistics.TX	4
2lowsyn	4
sureñosbluez	4
POISON 831	4
BASH3R	3
76'_SCHWINN	3
SJ 77 MONTE	3
TonyO	2
lowlife-biker	2
SWIPH	2
SA ROLLERZ	2
EL TIBURON	2
STR8_CLOWN'N	2
LocoSoCal	1
PREWWII BAY AREA	1
BROWN CHEVY	1
DETACHED	1
not.my.mans.caddy	1
FREAKY BEHAVIOR	1
LILHOBBZ805	1
ON-DA-LOW PREZ	1
EPIDEMIC	1
excalibur	1


My first post. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Oct 23 2008, 10:26 PM~11957654
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 23 2008, 08:27 PM~11957674
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WHAT'S UP WITH YOU BRO ?
HOW'S THING GOING FOR YOU BRO ?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Im good. getting ready for odessa.


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 23 2008, 08:32 PM~11957744
> *Im good. getting ready for odessa.
> *


IS THAT A SHOW ?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Tejano Super Show. Odessa Texas yes sir.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

WHATS UP PAULE HOW YOU BEEN HOMIE


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 23 2008, 10:35 PM~11957796
> *WHATS UP PAULE HOW YOU BEEN HOMIE
> *











Damn good. :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

LOL DAM THATS WHATS UP :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 23 2008, 08:35 PM~11957796
> *WHATS UP PAULE HOW YOU BEEN HOMIE
> *


i had a good time in vegas !
cant you tell look at that funny as picture of me !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> Damn good. :biggrin:
> yo bro how did you
> get them pics of me bro ?
> find more for me and post them up here !


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Oct 23 2008, 10:41 PM~11957882
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I was checkin out the rollerz thread for show pics and saw them in there. I can see you had a good time. Next year we will be in Vegas!


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

how did you know those were me !
that would b hella cool bro !


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Oct 23 2008, 10:48 PM~11957964
> *how did you know those were me !
> that would b hella cool bro !
> *


U posted you pic before.


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 23 2008, 08:53 PM~11958011
> *U posted you pic before.
> *


aw wow i must have a short term memory lol !


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY+Sep 10 2008, 01:05 PM~11567269-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah you do.lol


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 23 2008, 09:03 PM~11958109
> *Yeah you do.lol
> *


oh my god !
i guess i really do !
lol lol lol lol


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

artistic tx,
you even put that funny ass picture of me on random pics forum !


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Oct 23 2008, 11:09 PM~11958162
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I started chocking I was laughing so hard at that pic. :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> I started chocking I was laughing so hard at that pic. :biggrin:
> it is hella funny !
> i tell every body i can kick there asses from here !


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Oct 23 2008, 11:12 PM~11958199
> *I started chocking I was laughing so hard at that pic. :biggrin:
> it is hella funny !
> i tell every body i can kick there asses from here !
> *


LMAO. Its not the leg that makes it funny ok partially the leg but damn you seem to be having a killer ass time


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 23 2008, 09:13 PM~11958213
> *LMAO. Its not the leg that makes it funny ok partially the leg but damn you seem to be having a killer ass time
> *


FO SHO bro !
i did !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

:uh:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Oct 23 2008, 08:39 PM~11957850
> *i had a good time in vegas !
> cant you tell look at that funny as picture of me !
> *


HAHAHA YEAH YOU CAN TELL HOMIE IVE NEVER BEEN TO VEGAS BUT FO SHO ILL BE UP THERE NEXT YEAR AND ILL BE 18 SO IMA HIT THE STRIPCLUBS :cheesy:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> HAHAHA YEAH YOU CAN TELL HOMIE IVE NEVER BEEN TO VEGAS BUT FO SHO ILL BE UP THERE NEXT YEAR AND ILL BE 18 SO IMA HIT THE STRIPCLUBS :cheesy:
> oh fo sho !


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 23 2008, 05:43 PM~11955975
> *
> 
> 
> ...


AHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHA


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS (Aug 8, 2008)

> WHICH WAY DID PAULE GO ?????????
> I'M OVER HERE !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

HANGING OUT AT KING OF THE STREETS ....









THAT'S ME HOLDING MY NINE YEAR OLD DAUGHTER .
[/quote]


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 24 2008, 12:06 AM~11958825
> *AHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHA
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 25 2008, 11:04 AM~11970650
> *:biggrin:
> *


WHAT UP ARTISTICS IN TEXAS !
HOW'S EVERYTHING OUT THERE !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

what's up the poor boys


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> what's up basher3r ?


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> > what's up basher3r ?
> 
> 
> nothing much just here trying to find something to do and you??


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> nothing much just here trying to find something to do and you??
> nothing much !
> still hella tired from vegas !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> I love this pic. :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> > I HAD HELLA FUN IN VEGAS WITH THE REST OF THE FAMILY !!!!!!!


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS (Aug 8, 2008)

> > WHICH WAY DID PAULE GO ?????????
> > I'M OVER HERE !
> 
> 
> need more fine asses !


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS (Aug 8, 2008)

> *Hey Bro Just Chillin With My Youngest Daughter And Grandson At The School.*


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS (Aug 8, 2008)




----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS (Aug 8, 2008)

>


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

HEY ROLLERZ


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by # 1 RS HYDRAULICS_@Oct 25 2008, 02:43 PM~11971400
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> > what's up basher3r ?
> 
> 
> HOW 'S EVERY THING ?


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Sep 25 2008, 01:36 PM~11697840
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> > WHICH WAY DID PAULE GO ?????????
> > I'M OVER HERE !
> 
> 
> hello i went home !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

SUP ROLLERZ ONLY FAMILY !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> 1st LIFTED TRIKE ON AIR CYLINDERS !


----------



## Hellraizer (Oct 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hellraizer_@Oct 26 2008, 12:39 PM~11976553
> *:biggrin:
> *


SUP BRO !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> > 1st LIFTED TRIKE ON AIR CYLINDERS !
> 
> 
> 5 TIME CAR CLUB OF THE YEAR !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> THAT'S COOL BRO !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Sep 10 2008, 05:31 PM~11570386
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

>


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> SUP SWIPH !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

HANGING OUT AT KING OF THE STREETS ....









THAT'S ME HOLDING MY NINE YEAR OLD DAUGHTER .
SHE OWNES CELIA'S EVIL WAYS !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

5 TIME LOW RIDER CAR CLUB OF THE YEAR !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> > DAMN !
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 23 2008, 10:06 PM~11958825
> *AHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHA
> *


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

What's up homie, you getting ready for nexy year?


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

What up Paul- I figured id go ahead and post My daughters pics in here so we could give everybody a heads up on whos doin big things at young ages.
AS you already know- this is my lil 8yr old princess welding up some stuff on my dually as were body dROppin it. 
*Shes gonna be doin all the welding on her trike herself* that we are rebuilding this winter-- so its gona get a little crazy. Jus thought Id post these to show some peeps its never to early to get em started in this..

















*R.O. IV LIFE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Oct 28 2008, 08:23 AM~11993567
> *What's up homie, you getting ready for nexy year?
> *


you know it !
i'm building a new bike for my self too !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> What up Paul- I figured id go ahead and post My daughters pics in here so we could give everybody a heads up on whos doin big things at young ages.
> AS you already know- this is my lil 8yr old princess welding up some stuff on my dually as were body dROppin it.
> *Shes gonna be doin all the welding on her trike herself* that we are rebuilding this winter-- so its gona get a little crazy. Jus thought Id post these to show some peeps its never to early to get em started in this..
> 
> ...


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 23 2008, 09:40 PM~11958578
> *HAHAHA YEAH YOU CAN TELL HOMIE IVE NEVER BEEN TO VEGAS BUT FO SHO ILL BE UP THERE NEXT YEAR AND ILL BE 18 SO IMA HIT THE STRIPCLUBS  :cheesy:
> *


DID YOU GET MY # BRO !


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Oct 28 2008, 10:53 AM~11995004
> *What up Paul- I figured id go ahead and post My daughters pics in here so we could give everybody a heads up on whos doin big things at young ages.
> AS you already know- this is my lil 8yr old princess welding up some stuff on my dually as were body dROppin it.
> Shes gonna be doin all the welding on her trike herself that we are rebuilding this winter-- so its gona get a little crazy. Jus thought Id post these to show some peeps its never to early to get em started in this..
> ...


big ups to the lil roller right ther .
good to see she got more skill then half thees foos up in here.


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Sep 23 2008, 04:49 PM~11677575
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Can I use my stick to hit the balls?? :uh:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Oct 28 2008, 02:37 PM~11996936
> *:0 Can I use my stick to hit the balls?? :uh:
> *


SHES CHINESE !
IT'S A DOLLA FIFTY NINE !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> > > I USED MY STICK ON HER !


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

I USED MY STICK ON HER !
[/quote]

 Yeehooo, you found de C-HOLE?...Or it's her name?  I really Like this trike by the way :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

THANKS BRO !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> I USED MY STICK ON HER !


  Yeehooo, you found de C-HOLE?...Or it's her name?  I really Like this trike by the way :thumbsup:
[/quote]
THANKS !
I'V SEEN A PICTURE OF YOURS ,
YOURS IS HELLA NICE !


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Oct 28 2008, 02:34 PM~11996894
> *big ups to the lil roller right ther .
> good to see she got more skill then half thees foos up in here.
> *


Ya- my princess be doin it-- shes pretty excited about redoin her trike this winter- its kind of odd to see a kid wantin to strip thier perfectly fine kandied trike down and start cuttin it up-- but she is down as it gets-- and Im gonna be super pROud when its all done. We are gonna have alot of fun doin that.

AS far as body dROppin my dually goes-- wel post some more pix when its all done-- especialy the parts she takes care of for me


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Oct 28 2008, 02:59 PM~11997215
> *Ya- my princess be doin it-- shes pretty excited about redoin her trike this winter-  its kind of odd to see a kid wantin to strip thier perfectly fine kandied trike down and start cuttin it up-- but she is down as it gets-- and Im gonna be super pROud when its all done. We are gonna have alot of fun doin that.
> 
> AS far as body dROppin my dually goes-- wel post some more pix when its all done-- especialy the parts she takes care of for me
> *


THAT'S RIGHT BR.O. !
HALLA AT YO bROther MANING !


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

WHAZZ UP HOMIE :biggrin:  THANKS HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

THIS MY RIDE GETTING DONE UP AT R&S .......
I'M WORKING ON THIS FOR NEXT YEAR .
I HAD THIS 66 IMPALA SS FOR 11 YEARS !
ITS NOW TIME FOR PAINT AND RIMS AND MOTOR !
MY INTERIOR , FRAME WORK AND 4 PUMPS WERE ALREADY INSTALLED !
CANT WAIT TILL MARCH OF NEXT YEAR !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> WHAZZ UP HOMIE :biggrin:  THANKS HOMIE :biggrin:
> 
> YO BRO I'VE TALKED WITH TROY FOR YOU !
> I PMd YOU A BOUT IT AL READY !
> so good luck on that i hope it can happen !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Sep 4 2008, 12:31 PM~11517804
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the one legged pimpster !


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Oct 28 2008, 08:16 PM~11999799
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  GOOD LUCK WITH THIS PROJECT BRO :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Oct 28 2008, 07:30 PM~11999947
> * GOOD LUCK WITH THIS PROJECT BRO  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS BRO !


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Oct 28 2008, 07:16 PM~11999799
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*CAPRICE TAILLIGHTS ARE THE ONLY WAY TO GO ON A 66*!!


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

THANKS !
I'V SEEN A PICTURE OF YOURS ,
YOURS IS HELLA NICE !
[/quote]

:biggrin: Thank you man! We try to push it hard as we can over here  Always trying to get TTT!  Even if we're the only Lowrider club in Québec...
Peace :thumbsup:

...by the way, what kind of pump is that?


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> THANKS !
> I'V SEEN A PICTURE OF YOURS ,
> YOURS IS HELLA NICE !


 :biggrin: Thank you man! We try to push it hard as we can over here  Always trying to get TTT!  Even if we're the only Lowrider club in Québec...
Peace :thumbsup:
[/quote]

dont trip bro !
low riding never stops in any place !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Oct 28 2008, 08:12 PM~12000446
> *CAPRICE TAILLIGHTS ARE THE ONLY WAY TO GO ON A 66!!
> *


thanks bro !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> THANKS !
> I'V SEEN A PICTURE OF YOURS ,
> YOURS IS HELLA NICE !


 :biggrin: Thank you man! We try to push it hard as we can over here  Always trying to get TTT!  Even if we're the only Lowrider club in Québec...
Peace :thumbsup:

...by the way, what kind of pump is that? 
[/quote]

i got a air tank and a compressior on my bike !
8 inch air cylinders in the back an 4 inch air cylinders in front !


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> :biggrin: Thank you man! We try to push it hard as we can over here  Always trying to get TTT!  Even if we're the only Lowrider club in Québec...
> Peace :thumbsup:
> 
> ...by the way, what kind of pump is that?


i got a air tank and a compressior on my bike !
8 inch air cylinders in the back an 4 inch air cylinders in front !
[/quote]


:0 Cylinder in the back too  wich company did you get them from?


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> i got a air tank and a compressior on my bike !
> 8 inch air cylinders in the back an 4 inch air cylinders in front !


 :0 Cylinder in the back too  wich company did you get them from?
[/quote]
WHERE I WORK AT !
I WORK AT A HYDRAULICS SHOP IN SAN JOSE CALIFAS,


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> i got a air tank and a compressior on my bike !
> 8 inch air cylinders in the back an 4 inch air cylinders in front !


:0 Cylinder in the back too  wich company did you get them from?
[/quote]
YES SIR IT HAS FRONT N BACK !


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS (Aug 8, 2008)

> WE EVEN TOOK A TROPHIE HOME OF THE CLUB WITH MOST BIKES !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

TO ALL MY ROLLERZ !
5 TIME CHAMPIONS !


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

WHERE I WORK AT !
I WORK AT A HYDRAULICS SHOP IN SAN JOSE CALIFAS,
[/quote]


 Oh Lucky guy!!!  Because it's been a little while i search that kind of adjustable suspension! I saw different kind of... but not like that! :thumbsup: Is it expensive?


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> > KISS MY ASS HATERS .... LOL
> >
> > GIRL'S LOVE THIS ONE LEGGED PAULE !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> > I love this pic. :biggrin:
> > HELLO THIS IS ME !
> > I'M HOLDING MY LEG IN THE AIR !
> > GETTING READY TO KICK SOME ASS A CROSS THE BAR !
> > LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

[/quote]
SINCE I WORK AT A HYDRAULIC SHOP I GET WHOLE SALE PRICES !
BUT IN THIS CASE I GOT THE CYLINDERS FOR FREE !
[/quote]


:thumbsup: That's the deal! It is a hydraulic mechanical shop (for machines) or it's car speciality?


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

SINCE I WORK AT A HYDRAULIC SHOP I GET WHOLE SALE PRICES !
BUT IN THIS CASE I GOT THE CYLINDERS FOR FREE !
[/quote]
:thumbsup: That's the deal! It is a hydraulic mechanical shop (for machines) or it's car speciality?
[/quote]
CARS BRO WE LIFT THEM AN BAGEM !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

[/quote]
CARS BRO WE LIFT THEM AN BAGEM !
[/quote]


:cheesy: Yeeeeah!!! U have a lowcar too?  It is a kit that you have on the trike or it's a litlle bit of everything put all together? Because I'll put hydros on mine too, I just need to find the right kit! Thank you Mr.66 :wave:
**sorry if there's mistakes in my english


----------



## jimenez bikes (Jun 24, 2007)

Saben q bROs 2 de mis bicis acavan de salir en la revista READERS RIDES LOWRIDER , y no he podido poner las fotos aqui ,por q mi comp. esta muy lenta y yo muy tonto tambien, y pues nomas no he podido ...alguien me podria alludar?


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> > > I love this pic. :biggrin:
> > > HELLO THIS IS ME !
> > > I'M HOLDING MY LEG IN THE AIR !
> > > GETTING READY TO KICK SOME ASS A CROSS THE BAR !
> > ...


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: OM i almost fell down laphing at this pic you get down with your bad self main.
> actualy does look like your guna hit some one.
> IT DOES HUH !
> I WAS DANCING MY ASS OFF BRO !
> HAVING ONE HELL OF A GOOD TIME !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

>


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS (Aug 8, 2008)

> HANGING OUT AT KING OF THE STREETS ....


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS (Aug 8, 2008)

> NICE !!!!!!!


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> >


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

MY TRIKE IS SEMI FULL !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

IN LOVING MEMORIES !
SERGIO " BIRD " RODRIGUEZ
----04/22/88 - 09/24/08-----
:angel: :tears: :angel: :tears: :angel: :tears: :angel: :tears: :angel:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

TO MY LITTLE GIRL !
HAPPY HALLOWEEN TO YOU !
FROM YOUR DADDY WHO LOVES YOU SO MUCH !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> IN LOVING MEMORIES !
> SERGIO " BIRD " RODRIGUEZ
> ----04/22/88 - 09/24/08-----
> :angel: :tears: :angel: :tears: :angel: :tears: :angel: :tears: :angel:


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS (Aug 8, 2008)

> TIGHT ASS BIKES ROLLERZ !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

GOOD MORNING ROLLERZ ONLY !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Oct 28 2008, 07:24 PM~11999879
> *the one legged pimpster !
> *


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

TTT FOR THE ROLLERZ BIKE CHAPTER!


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ SS MINO_@Nov 3 2008, 05:41 PM~12050601
> *TTT FOR THE ROLLERZ BIKE CHAPTER!
> *


yessir


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> >


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> Whats good Roller? :wave:
> just checked out your thread bRO !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

ON THE TOP OF THE WORLD


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS (Aug 8, 2008)

> > Damn good. :biggrin:
> > yo bro how did you
> > get them pics of me bro ?
> > find more for me and post them up here !


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS (Aug 8, 2008)

> GOOD WORK ROLLERZ !


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS (Aug 8, 2008)

[/quote]


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> sup r&s !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

sup ROLLERZ ONLY FAMILY !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

http://i33.tinypic.com/t68r6h.jpg


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

http://i36.tinypic.com/2rnhhd0.jpg


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> ROLLERZ ONLY ON TOP OF THE WORLD !


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Oct 28 2008, 10:53 AM~11995004
> *What up Paul- I figured id go ahead and post My daughters pics in here so we could give everybody a heads up on whos doin big things at young ages.
> AS you already know- this is my lil 8yr old princess welding up some stuff on my dually as were body dROppin it.
> Shes gonna be doin all the welding on her trike herself that we are rebuilding this winter-- so its gona get a little crazy. Jus thought Id post these to show some peeps its never to early to get em started in this..
> ...


A KICK ASS PICTURE !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> A KICK ASS PICTURE !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

GETTING READY 4 THEE ATIOCH SHOW !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Nov 12 2008, 08:43 PM~12139895
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I think you need to go to the news and announcements section and learn how to properly quote. You seem to never get it right


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 12 2008, 07:45 PM~12139910
> *I think you need to go to the news and announcements section and learn how to properly quote. You seem to never get it right
> *


OMG !


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by # 1 RS HYDRAULICS_@Nov 12 2008, 08:58 PM~12140074
> *OMG !
> *


Original 

Motherfuckin

Gangsta


??? :biggrin:


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 12 2008, 08:01 PM~12140109
> *Original
> 
> Motherfuckin
> ...


YOU KNOW THIS MAN !
LOL LOL LOL LOL


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by # 1 RS HYDRAULICS_@Nov 12 2008, 09:03 PM~12140132
> *YOU KNOW THIS MAN !
> LOL LOL LOL LOL
> *


 :biggrin: ahahahaahah


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 12 2008, 08:04 PM~12140142
> *:biggrin: ahahahaahah
> *


IT'S REALLY 
ONE 


MAN 


GANG
BRO !!!!!!!!!
LOL


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 12 2008, 08:04 PM~12140142
> *:biggrin: ahahahaahah
> *


WHAT'S UP BRO !
HOW IS OUT THERE IN TEXAS !


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

good


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

>


[/quote]
I COULD NEVER GET SICK OF THE 
SAME PICTURES TILL THE ONES FROM VEGAS COME OUT


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

WHAT UP R.O. BROTHER !
DONEDEAL82 R.O.


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 12 2008, 08:13 PM~12140206
> *good
> *


THAT'S COOL !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

Rollerz Only C.C.


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

this one for the haters !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

http://i331.photobucket.com/albums/l457/pa...o_lowrider_.jpg

CLICK ON THIS ONE !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

i love them tan ass !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

>


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

:0


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

she is going to be on my bike next !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

:uh:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

:uh:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

lol fuck i clicked the thread and my mom was behind me =/


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Nov 12 2008, 11:00 PM~12141502
> *lol fuck i clicked the thread and my mom was behind me =/
> *


bahahahahaahahahahah


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

but anywayys that girl is bomb diggity


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Nov 12 2008, 10:04 PM~12141560
> *but anywayys that girl is bomb diggity
> *


YES SIR !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

what's up bRO !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

my sista just got her tat !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztecsoulz (Sep 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Nov 12 2008, 09:13 PM~12140995
> *
> 
> 
> ...


she looks reallly fine,i wanna hit that asssssss


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by aztecsoulz_@Nov 13 2008, 01:02 PM~12146674
> *she looks reallly  fine,i wanna hit that  asssssss
> *


GO A HEAD BRO !
I HIT THAT IN HER ASS !
SHE LOVED IT LOL LOL LOL !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

CLICK ON THIS !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

:uh:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

send me the real girl knocking on my door


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Nov 13 2008, 01:32 PM~12146981
> *send me the real girl knocking on my door
> *


YOU GOT IT BRO LOL !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

TACO MY B R.O. !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Nov 12 2008, 09:01 PM~12140800
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yes sir !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

5 time CHAMPIONS


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

http://i331.photobucket.com/albums/l457/pa...bac827b2-11.jpg

http://i331.photobucket.com/albums/l457/pa...0/6454541-1.jpg

http://i331.photobucket.com/albums/l457/pa...70/294rt4y1.jpg

CLICK ON THESE ONES HOMIES !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Nov 13 2008, 07:12 PM~12150113
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Nov 13 2008, 02:10 PM~12147364
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Nov 13 2008, 07:24 PM~12150239
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HER NAME IS BETTY !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Nov 13 2008, 07:17 PM~12150162
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I REALLY WANT TO KNOW THE GIRL ON THE RIGHT !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

nice asses huh !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

does your daughter celia come into this thread?


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Nov 14 2008, 04:25 PM~12159009
> *does your daughter celia come into this thread?
> *


NOT REALLY !
WHEN SHE DOES I'M WITH HER !
SHE ASKES ME ABOUT THEM GIRLS 
A ROUND HER TRIKE , I TOLD HER THEY
ARE MODELS FOR A MAG !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Nov 14 2008, 04:50 PM~12159196
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT MAN IN THERE RIGHT MINE 
DONT MINE LOOKING AT A SICK ASS TRIKE 
AND SOME ASS WITH THAT THREAD !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> nice asses huh !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Nov 13 2008, 01:47 PM~12147120
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

ROLLERZ ONLY BAY AREA CHAPTER !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

this girl is my wife !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

the owner of celia's evil ways 

















i got a fine ass wife !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

celia's evil ways 
got 1st for best trike 
got best display
an best engraving !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

MY WIFE IS ON THE RIGHT SIDE OF THIS PICTURE !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

my daughter kickin it at the show !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

R.O, chico !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

the riddler best murals !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

my wife reppin R.O.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Nov 15 2008, 02:50 AM~12159196
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Nov 18 2008, 08:17 AM~12189266
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I HAD THIS PICTURE IN MY CELL PHONE !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> the owner of celia's evil ways


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN+Nov 14 2008, 05:25 PM~12159009-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*

for real bro if this thread is for your daughter feels kinda fucked up to be posten mad hoes in here. IMO



I mean you can do what you want but it does seem fucked up!*



Prime Example


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Nov 14 2008, 04:50 PM~12159196
> *
> *


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Nov 18 2008, 08:33 PM~12195631
> *MY BAD !
> BUT WHY BLOW THIS PICTURE BIGGER !
> *


I aint offended bro. Im just saying kinda disrespect the title of the thread with all the hoes. But hey its your thread post what you want.


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 18 2008, 07:35 PM~12195650
> *I aint offended bro.  Im just saying kinda disrespect the title of the thread with all the hoes. But hey its your thread post what you want.
> *


NAW BRO YOUR RIGHT THOU !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> >
> 
> 
> TTT


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

THIS IS AT THE ANTIOCH STREET LOW SHOW !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Nov 19 2008, 11:08 AM~12201055
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MY WIFE AND I IN VEGAS AT THE CAR SHOW !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

FOR MY ROLLERZ 

















[/quote]
TO ALL THAT BE HATING !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

THIS IS AT THE ANTIOCH STREET LOW SHOW !
1st PLACE FOR BEST TRIKE !
AWARD HAVING BEST DISPLAY !
AWARD HAVING BEST IN ENGRAVING !


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

you already posted those pics


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> the riddler FROM ROLLERZ ONLY GOT BEST MURALS !
> GOOD SHIT B R.O.


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

here paule's wifee !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

look at all that chrome under my daughters trike !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> look at all that chrome under my daughters trike !
> 
> 
> it's bling bling !


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS (Aug 8, 2008)

the owner of celia's evil ways


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS (Aug 8, 2008)

> this one for the haters !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

WHAT'S UP POISON !
DID YOU GO TO ANTIOCH !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

WHAT'S UP JUSTDEEZ !


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Nov 20 2008, 08:18 PM~12215459
> *WHAT'S UP POISON !
> DID YOU GO TO ANTIOCH !
> *


WHAT UP HOMIE... NAW I DIDNT GO... I HAVE TO SAVE FERIA FOR NEXT YEAR :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Nov 20 2008, 08:22 PM~12215514
> *WHAT UP HOMIE... NAW I DIDNT GO... I HAVE TO SAVE FERIA FOR NEXT YEAR :biggrin:
> *


i hope to see it next year !


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Nov 20 2008, 09:19 PM~12215470
> *WHAT'S UP JUSTDEEZ !
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Nov 20 2008, 08:22 PM~12215514
> *WHAT UP HOMIE... NAW I DIDNT GO... I HAVE TO SAVE FERIA FOR NEXT YEAR :biggrin:
> *


i'm also building a new trike 
for next year ! 
it might be a girls or boys frame !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 20 2008, 08:26 PM~12215564
> *:biggrin:
> *


is there a show coming up soon out there ?


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Nov 20 2008, 08:24 PM~12215535
> *i hope to see it next year !
> *


U PROBABLY SAW IT AT THE MONTEREY SHOW EARLIER THIS YEAR... I AINT CHANGING NOTHING MAJOR ON IT FOR NEXT YEAR JUST A COUPLE OF PARTS... HOW BOUT U? U GETTING READY FOR NEXT YEAR?


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

to poison 831 !
i'm also building a new trike 
for next year ! 
it might be a girls or boys frame !
[/quote]


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> to poison 831 !
> i'm also building a new trike
> for next year !
> it might be a girls or boys frame !


[/quote]

COO... CANT WAIT TO SEE IT NEXT YEAR uffin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

COO... CANT WAIT TO SEE IT NEXT YEAR uffin:
[/quote]

oh fo sho bro !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Nov 20 2008, 08:41 PM~12215746
> *
> 
> 
> ...


my bRO serg 
an my lil homie george !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

:uh:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

DOLL-E-GIRL AND BOBO


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

WHAT'S UP MR.599 !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

>


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

TO THE TOP !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Nov 20 2008, 09:08 PM~12216163
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Nov 20 2008, 09:08 PM~12216163
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 21 2008, 03:11 PM~12223179
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sup bash3r !
how you been bro !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> my wife reppin R.O.


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> very proud to be a ROLLERZ ONLY family member !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## my daughter bike (Nov 4, 2008)

are u taking the trike to viejitos uce toy drive


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by my daughter bike_@Nov 23 2008, 07:36 PM~12238156
> *are u taking the trike to viejitos uce toy drive
> *


YEAH !
I WAS TRYING TO NOT TAKE IT FOR THIS YEAR !
GOT TO DO MORE WORK TO IT THOU !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

sick ass trike !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

THE OWNER OF CELIA'S EVIL WAYS


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

TO THEM HATERZ !


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Nov 24 2008, 10:42 AM~12242409
> *
> 
> 
> ...


X 2


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

YOUR DADDY LOVES YOU VERY MUCH !










THE OWNER OF CELIA'S EVIL WAYS


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

my wife reppin R.O.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

you already posted that pic.


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

NICE TRIKE BROTHA


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Nov 25 2008, 02:47 AM~12251552
> * NICE TRIKE BROTHA
> *


THANKS BRO !
HOW WAS H-TOWN SHOW !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Nov 20 2008, 08:40 PM~12215740
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

TTT FOR A SICK ASS TRIKE AND THE FINE HYNAS :cheesy:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Nov 25 2008, 09:43 AM~12252915
> *TTT FOR A SICK ASS TRIKE AND THE FINE HYNAS  :cheesy:
> *


THANKS BRO !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

see you real soon fellas !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> THIS IS AT THE ANTIOCH STREET LOW SHOW !
> yes sir !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

TTT


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> > nice bro


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Dec 2 2008, 02:23 PM~12314062
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanks bro !
got best display an
best engraving !
1st place in trike !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

my wifee REPPIN da R.O.


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Dec 2 2008, 05:14 PM~12315255
> *thanks bro !
> got best display an
> best engraving !
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

you need to zoom in on the models...straining the shit out of my eyes while checking them out...but good job on hunting them down for the pics!!  :cheesy:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> > THIS IS AT THE ANTIOCH STREET LOW SHOW !
> > yes sir !
> 
> 
> CONGRATS HOMIE AND DAM THEY LOOK FUCKING FINE!! :cheesy:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Nov 20 2008, 08:41 PM~12215746
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Dec 2 2008, 04:17 PM~12315298
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Dec 5 2008, 06:22 PM~12348241
> *
> 
> 
> ...


got 1st and these awards !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

AT THE USO AN VIEJITOS SHOW !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

THE WHOLE ROLLERZ ONLY FAMILY !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

CELIA AND RAUL JR.


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Dec 5 2008, 09:39 PM~12350159
> *
> 
> 
> ...


got best three wheel trike !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

CELIA GOT BEST OF BIKE YESTURDAY AT FRISCO FINEST TOY DRIVE !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

crossing the blaques thread on low rider general !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

MY WIFEE AND CELIA AT THE VEGAS SHOW


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

DA HENNESSY RIDE 
BAY AREA BOSSES


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Dec 7 2008, 10:24 PM~12364331
> *CELIA GOT BEST OF BIKE YESTURDAY AT FRISCO FINEST TOY DRIVE !
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Dec 7 2008, 09:24 PM~12364331
> *CELIA GOT BEST OF BIKE YESTURDAY AT FRISCO FINEST TOY DRIVE !
> *


Nice seeing you again homie & congrats to your daughter!  :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Dec 7 2008, 11:08 PM~12365482
> *  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro !
i opened a new thread for my 
dad that past a way last year !
so if every body that reads
this check out lowrider general crossing the plaques !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Dec 8 2008, 12:03 AM~12365916
> *Nice seeing you again homie & congrats to your daughter!  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro !
it always good to you bro !
stay in touch bro !
i still say that beach cruzer should of won too me !
that beach cruzer is hella sick !
ill put pictures up when the battery charges on my camera !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Dec 8 2008, 06:50 AM~12366519
> *thanks bro !
> it always good to see you bro !
> stay in touch bro !
> ...


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> my wifee with blvd kings ride !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

crossing the plaques thread !
on lowrider general !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

GOT BEST MURALS !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

PAULE, MY WIFEE
AN CELIA EVIL WAYS


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

TACO AN PAULE IN VEGAS !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

MY WIFEE AN DAUGHTER !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

PAULE WITH VINCE FROM FRISCO FINEST !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

MY HOME BOYS SICK ASS BIKE !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

DOMINGO AN CELIA IN VEGAS !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

CELIA AND 
CELIA'S EVIL WAYS TRIKE 
IN VEGAS !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

HERE AT THE VEIJITOS AN USE
TOY DRIVE & CAR SHOW


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

JOEY'S LITTLE TRIKE !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

I AM VERY PROUD TO SAY !
THIS WOMAN HERE IS MY WIFE 
WE'VE BEEN TOGETHER FOR 15 1/2 YEARS !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

HOME BOY FROM GROUP C.C.


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

HOME BOY FROM LOW VINTAGE C.C.


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

ROLLERZ ONLY BAY AREA !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

WHAT'S UP PAULIE? IT'S BEEN A MINUTE. GOOD JOB ON CELIA'S EVIL WAYS, EVERYTHING LOOKING TIGHT. I SEE MY DAUGHTERS LIL BIKE MADE IT ON YOUR PAGE. SEE U AT THE NEXT SHOW :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@Dec 9 2008, 10:19 PM~12385833
> *WHAT'S UP PAULIE? IT'S BEEN A MINUTE. GOOD JOB ON CELIA'S EVIL WAYS, EVERYTHING LOOKING TIGHT. I SEE MY DAUGHTERS LIL BIKE MADE IT ON YOUR PAGE. SEE U AT THE NEXT SHOW :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


OH HELL YEAH !

THAT'S A SICK ASS BIKE BRO !

I TOLD YOU I WOULD !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 11 2008, 10:25 AM~12399798
> *:wave:
> *


SUP TONY O.


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Dec 9 2008, 08:36 PM~12384527
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CELIA YOUR DADDY IS STILL MADDLY IN LOVE WITH MOMMIE !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Dec 8 2008, 12:03 AM~12365916
> *Nice seeing you again homie & congrats to your daughter!  :thumbsup:
> *












here is CHICANO LEGACYS beach cruzer sick as hell !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

here what she won at frisco finest toy drive and car show !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

CELIA next to JOEY'S RIDE FROM LIFES FINEST C.C. 
AT BAY AREA BOSSES AN BLVD KINGS TOY DRIVE !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

CELIA NEXT TO FRISCO FINEST RIDE AT THE TOY DRIVE !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

DON'S CADDY FROM LOW C .
HANGING OUT AT THE TOY DRIVE !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> AT THE USO AN VIEJITOS SHOW !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> MY HOME BOYS SICK ASS BIKE !
> FROM CHILDHOOD DREANS B.C. !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

SOUTH COUNTY AN BAY AREA 
ROLLERZ ONLY FAMILY !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

CONGRATS ON YOUR DAUGHTERS TRIKE THAT SHIT IS SICK :cheesy: THAKNS FOR THE PICS HOMIE


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Dec 14 2008, 09:23 PM~12430900
> *CONGRATS ON YOUR DAUGHTERS TRIKE THAT SHIT IS SICK  :cheesy: THAKNS FOR THE PICS HOMIE
> *


thanks bro !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

SUP FELLAS !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

sup ROLLERZ !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Dec 9 2008, 08:30 PM~12384455
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

LOOKS GOOD PAULE WHATS UP WHAT YOU UP TO


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Dec 5 2008, 08:14 PM~12349877
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HEY REAL NICE PIC RIGHT HERE BRO!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Dec 22 2008, 01:36 AM~12496332
> *HEY REAL NICE PIC RIGHT HERE BRO!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


THANKS BRO !
I THINK THEY LOOK CUTE HANG WITH EACH OTHER !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Dec 17 2008, 02:18 PM~12456711
> *LOOKS GOOD PAULE WHATS UP WHAT YOU UP TO
> *


BE READY FOR THAT SHIPPMENT BRO !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL !
FROM PAULE !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

MERRY X-MAS AN A HAPPY NEW YEAR 
TO ALL FROM PAULE'S WIFE VIVIAN !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

TO ALL MY BROTHERZ FROM SAN JO !
MERRY X MAS AN A HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Dec 15 2008, 11:25 AM~12434605
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MERRY X-MAS AND A HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL CLUBS !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

at the ROLERZ ONLY BAY AREA CHRISTMAS PARTY !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

GOOD TURN OUT !


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

thanks brother !
MY HOME BOYS from child hood dreams b.c.
that's a SICK ASS BIKE bro !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@Dec 28 2008, 05:40 PM~12545923
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks brother !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

paule and his wifee vivian 








paule an celia








celia in her evil way 








up near reno a day before christmas !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

paule and chico


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

PAULE IS MAKING A SNOWMAN FOR CELIA !








CELIA AND HER SNOWMAN !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

ROLLERZ ONLY C.C. BAY AREA CHAPTER


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO YOU ALL !
BE SAFE OUT THERE !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

PREZ AND VICE PREZ
CHICO AND ANTHONY 
OF ROLLERZ ONLY C.C.
BAY AREA CHAPTER !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

ALL THE ROLLERZ WIFEZ INCLUDING MY MOM !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

MY SISTA LAURA AND ME PAULE !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> HAPPY NEW YEAR TO YOU ALL !
> BE SAFE OUT THERE FAMILY !


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

happy new year to you and your familia


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO YOU AND YOUR FAMILY BRO. C U LATER :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@Dec 31 2008, 06:00 PM~12572901
> *HAPPY NEW YEAR TO YOU AND YOUR FAMILY BRO. C U LATER  :biggrin:
> *


thanks bro !
same to you !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Dec 30 2008, 02:38 AM~12558479
> *paule and his wifee vivian
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SJ 77 MONTE (Aug 13, 2008)

for sale 2800 obo runs great :thumbsup:for more info on the car call R&S hydraulics 9719888 :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

WERE GETTING READY TO DO BIG THINGS THIS YEAR !


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

What's up homie how you been? See ya at the show circut


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Whats up bROther :wave:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Dec 31 2008, 04:01 PM~12571863
> *happy new year to you and your familia
> *


how was your new year bro ?


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jan 7 2009, 11:58 PM~12640305
> *What's up homie how you been? See ya at the show circut
> *


iv'e been cool bro working trying to make this
cash to hit these shows !
oh fo sho bro !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 8 2009, 12:26 AM~12640509
> *Whats up bROther :wave:
> *


sup tony O. 
I'M GLAD YOU GOT THAT !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

TTT !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> paule , celia an doll-e-girl !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

SOUTH COUNTY AN BAY AREA 
ROLLERZ ONLY FAMILY !


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Whats up bROtha I'll be working on your girl's bike this weekend just like we talked about.


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 16 2009, 02:47 PM~12725084
> *Whats up bROtha  I'll be working on your girl's bike this weekend just like we talked about.
> *


THANKS TONY O.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jan 21 2009, 05:52 PM~12769456
> *THANKS TONY O.
> *


PM Sent


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

ROLLERZ ONLY BAY AREA !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jan 23 2009, 02:36 PM~12793861
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 SEXY HYNA  T T T


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

SUP surenosbluez !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jan 23 2009, 01:40 PM~12793888
> *:0 SEXY HYNA   T T T
> *












the one on da left is finer !


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jan 23 2009, 02:41 PM~12793899
> *SUP surenosbluez !
> *


WHAZZ UP HOMEBOY :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jan 23 2009, 02:06 PM~12794137
> *WHAZZ UP HOMEBOY  :biggrin:
> *


getting my daughters trike ready for phen x az show !


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jan 23 2009, 03:32 PM~12794388
> *getting my daughters trike ready for phen x az show !
> *


  orale homie :biggrin: good luck in az :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jan 23 2009, 02:41 PM~12794465
> * orale homie  :biggrin: good luck in az  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS BRO !
HOPE TO SEE YOU OUT THERE !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

for them haterz !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

ROLLERZ ONLY C.C.
BAY AREA CHAPTER


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jan 30 2009, 01:21 PM~12859072
> *
> 
> 
> ...


PUROS GANGSTERS :biggrin: WHAZZ UP BRO


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jan 30 2009, 04:26 PM~12860857
> *PUROS GANGSTERS  :biggrin: WHAZZ UP BRO
> *


SUP HOMIE !
HOW YOU DOING BRO !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

paule doing big thangs !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> ROLLERZ ONLY C.C.
> BAY AREA CHAPTER !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

YES SIR !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

WHAT'S UP PAULE? HOW U BEEN BRO? HOW'S EVERYTHING COMING? :wave:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@Feb 2 2009, 08:35 PM~12887503
> *WHAT'S UP PAULE? HOW U BEEN BRO? HOW'S EVERYTHING COMING?  :wave:
> *


i've been kool bro !
are you bring your daughters bike out to AZ show on march 1st !
i hope so,
it would be cool ,
to see that sick ass bike of yours bro !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

wifee , paule an gordo !


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Feb 4 2009, 12:25 PM~12904547
> *i've been kool bro !
> are you bring your daughters bike out to AZ show on march 1st !
> i hope so,
> ...




I'm gonna try bro, it's getting some work done. Hopefully it's finished on time and I'll see u in AZ. :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@Feb 7 2009, 10:40 AM~12934219
> *I'm gonna try bro, it's getting some work done. Hopefully it's finished on time and I'll see u in AZ.  :biggrin:
> *


OH FO SHO BRO !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

SUP FAMILY !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

5 TIME CHAMPIONS !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

ROLLERZ ONLY C.C.
BAY AREA CHAPTER !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Feb 12 2009, 08:55 AM~12982175
> *ROLLERZ ONLY C.C.
> BAY AREA CHAPTER !
> *


yes sir!


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

WHAT'S UP FAMILY !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

TTT


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Feb 11 2009, 11:43 PM~12979720
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Feb 18 2009, 12:47 AM~13036557
> *
> *


 :wave: sup homie ?


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

SEE MY ROLLERZ ONLY FAMILY IN ARIZONA !


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> >
> 
> 
> 
> Hey bROther that build we're doing for you is going to come out bad ass.


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 24 2009, 11:07 AM~13097280
> *Hey bROther that build we're doing for you is going to come out bad ass.
> *


THANKS BR.O. 
I'LL GIVE YOU MORE MONEY IN PHEONIX !


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Feb 24 2009, 09:10 PM~13097305
> *THANKS BR.O.
> I'LL GIVE YOU MORE MONEY IN PHEONIX !
> *


You got it brotha


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

the bay area 
ROLLERZ ONLY C.C. !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

ROLLERZ ONLY C.C.
BAY AREA CHAPTER
AND OUR WIFEZ AN KIDZ


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> ROLLERZ 4 LIFE


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Feb 24 2009, 01:18 PM~13098006
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 sexy  whazz up homie :wave: :wave:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Feb 24 2009, 12:56 PM~13098318
> *:0  :0  :0 sexy   whazz up homie  :wave:  :wave:
> *


SUP HOMIE !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

celia your daddy loves you so much !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

sup homies !


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

ready for sum more hen......


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

sup CHU CHU !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Feb 24 2009, 02:49 PM~13099173
> *  ready for sum more hen......
> *


FO SHO bRO !
LEAVING FOR ARIZONA ON FRIDAY AFTER NOON !


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

please join us


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 25 2009, 10:43 AM~13107944
> *please join us
> 
> 
> ...


oh fo sho homie !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> YES SIR bRO !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> THIS IS AT THE ANTIOCH STREET LOW SHOW !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

YO FELLAS SEE YOU AT THE SHOW !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> WE DIDNT MAKE IT TO PHOENIX !
> WE'LL MAKE IT TO SAN BERNADINO SHOW FO SHO !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

yeah fellas phoenix was off the hook !
pictures well be in soon !


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

Sup PAULE was nice seeing you :wave:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 3 2009, 02:45 PM~13167796
> *Sup PAULE was nice seeing you :wave:
> *


it was good seeing you too my bROther !
congrads !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

>


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Feb 26 2009, 02:28 PM~13119503
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

WASSUPPERZ HERES A FEW FLICKS FROM PHX...U KNOW HOW WE DO IT.... :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Mar 6 2009, 02:03 AM~13198668
> *
> *


SUP SURENOSBLUEZ !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

that's how ROLLERZ DO THANGS !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Mar 6 2009, 02:58 PM~13202864
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Dec 9 2008, 08:09 PM~12384225
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE !


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

x2


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rookiefromcali_@Mar 9 2009, 01:15 PM~13225645
> *x2
> *


THANKS FELLAS !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

sup my ROLLERZ ONLY FAMILY !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

2 User (s)
2 Members ; 66 ROLERZ ONLY , !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

TTT


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS (Aug 8, 2008)

PAULE DOING BIG THINGS WITH THEM ROLLERZ ONLY !


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS (Aug 8, 2008)

> HELLA FINE !


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS (Aug 8, 2008)

[/quote]


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS (Aug 8, 2008)

>


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS (Aug 8, 2008)

> that bike is hella sicker now !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> > HELLA FINE !
> 
> 
> HEY SHE IS !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

FOR THEM HATERS again !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

MY SISTA FROM D-TOWN ROLLERZ ONLY FAMILY !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

to the top!


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

I GOT TO ADD MY PICTURES FROM PHOENIX SHOW !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

RO DANNY 
PEDAL CAR !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

DOLL-E-GIRL AN PAUL'S WIFEE


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

MY WIFE REPPIN THE RO !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

RO DANNY AN HIS WIFEE!


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

MORE PICTURES LATER !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Mar 15 2009, 05:24 PM~13288255
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wow i got pants on instead of wearing shorts !


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Mar 15 2009, 05:37 PM~13288340
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 OH MY GOD! DAMN I LOOK SEEEEEXXXXXXXXYYYYYYYYYYYY AS HELL! :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Mar 15 2009, 09:23 PM~13290674
> *:0 OH MY GOD! DAMN I LOOK SEEEEEXXXXXXXXYYYYYYYYYYYY AS HELL! :biggrin:
> *


OH MY GOD !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

>


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> WOW !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

DAMN I'M LUCKY !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

WOW !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

2 USER (S) ARE READING THIS TOPIC 
2 MEMBERS 66 ROLLERZ ONLY , LIL PHX


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

chico looks squished !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

celia and her evil ways trike !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SJ 77 MONTE (Aug 13, 2008)

> > cool !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

this one for them HATERZ !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

LIL PHX TRIKE !
SUP MY BROTHER !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> > >


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

What up Paulie, i'm almost done with ur designs on ur parts homie. They are coming out hella clean. Probable gonna kut them out tonight. I'll keep u posted. :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Mar 17 2009, 11:28 AM~13305216
> *What up Paulie, i'm almost done with ur designs on ur parts homie. They are coming out hella clean. Probable gonna kut them out tonight. I'll keep u posted.  :biggrin:
> *


thanks johnny !
fill me in when you can !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> LIL PHX TRIKE !
> SUP MY BROTHER !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Mar 16 2009, 11:16 AM~13295092
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Hey bROther forget what you heard in PHX your bike is gonna be done SOON. Here's the frame and forks already. The wheel in the pic isn't gonna be the one for this bike its just to show how a rear wheel is gonna fit:


































Just want you to know this bike will be built with some bad ass TIG welding, minimal bondo, and bad ass parts just like you wanted. I want to thank you for trusting me with your build.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 17 2009, 11:24 PM~13312706
> *Hey bROther forget what you heard in PHX your bike is gonna be done SOON.  Here's the frame and forks already.  The wheel in the pic isn't gonna be the one for this bike its just to show how a rear wheel is gonna fit:
> 
> 
> ...


What up Paulie , yeah man Big T is right we want TNT to bust out with at least 5 bikes all Done IN HOUSE!!! 4 Vegas this year. Thanks for giving us the oppurtunity to be a part of this build for u Paulie. :biggrin:


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Mar 17 2009, 11:54 PM~13312869
> *What up Paulie , yeah man Big T is right we want TNT to bust out with at least 5 bikes all Done IN HOUSE!!! 4 Vegas this year. Thanks for giving us the oppurtunity to be a part of this build for u Paulie.  :biggrin:
> *


Is that paulie project :0


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Mar 17 2009, 11:54 PM~13312869
> *What up Paulie , yeah man Big T is right we want TNT to bust out with at least 5 bikes all Done IN HOUSE!!! 4 Vegas this year. Thanks for giving us the oppurtunity to be a part of this build for u Paulie.  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS YOU GUYS !
YOU GUYS BROUGHT TEARS TO MY EYES !


R.I.P.
VIVIAN BERNANDETTE FELICIANO !
MY FIRST LITTLE GIRL !


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Mar 19 2009, 10:57 AM~13325939
> *THANKS YOU GUYS !
> YOU GUYS BROUGHT TEARS TO MY EYES !
> R.I.P.
> ...


Wow thanks for the honest kind words carnal. The weekend T.O. came to shops and presented us the build i had warm chills go up my back and put my hand on his shoulder and told him that i would take this project to heart and deliver u something u n ur entire family could be proud of Paulie. So keep ur head up big dawg and enjoy the rest of the build. The best is still to come.  :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Mar 19 2009, 11:36 AM~13326276
> *Wow thanks for the honest kind words carnal. The weekend T.O. came to shops and presented us the build i had warm chills go up my back and put my hand on his shoulder and told him that i would take this project to heart and deliver u something u n ur entire family could be proud of Paulie.  So keep ur head up big dawg and enjoy the rest of the build. The best is still to come.    :biggrin:
> *


THANKS BRO ! :tears: :angel:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

TTT !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

ROLLERZ ONLY C.C.
P. I . MANILA CHAPTER !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

AWHAHAHAHAHA !


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Mar 19 2009, 01:17 PM~13326661
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pic


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Mar 19 2009, 05:26 PM~13329909
> *nice pic
> *


THANKS BRO !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 17 2009, 11:24 PM~13312706
> *Hey bROther forget what you heard in PHX your bike is gonna be done SOON.  Here's the frame and forks already.  The wheel in the pic isn't gonna be the one for this bike its just to show how a rear wheel is gonna fit:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE WORK FELLAS ! :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

TTT !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Mar 19 2009, 01:48 PM~13327514
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CAPTAIN PAULE !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

What up Big Paulie :biggrin: check out the work in progress on ur ill frame homie. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Mar 20 2009, 11:41 PM~13342675
> *What up Big Paulie  :biggrin:  check out the work in progress on ur ill frame homie.  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looking good bro


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> What up Big Paulie :biggrin: check out the work in progress on ur ill frame homie. :0 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> > What up Big Paulie :biggrin: check out the work in progress on ur ill frame homie. :0 :biggrin:
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Mar 21 2009, 12:04 PM~13346267
> *Hell yeah Paulie, even though i'm in AZ now i'm pure breed Cali all the way homie. So it feels good to know that Cali is bustn out with some bad ass bikla's to put heat on AZ and Texas. But i'm gonna make a bold statement and predict that the 09 Bike of the Year will be coming out of AZ.
> *


yeah !
this 1 lol lol !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

yo johnny what about my rims on the bike !


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Mar 21 2009, 12:15 PM~13346319
> *yo johnny what about my rims on the bike !
> *


What up Big dawg, i just sent u a long ass novel p.m ,lol (T.O. habbit for long essay's is rubbing of on me too,lol) Of cours Paulie ur gettn kustom RIMZ, WHEEL TRIMZ, SPROCKET, HANDLEBARS, GOOSENECK, STEER TUBE, CRANK, PEDALS, STEERING WHEEL, AXLE COVERS, SEAT POST, SEAT PAN, KUSTOM PAINT PEARL PASTELS(MANDO IS GETTN DOWN ON THEM) , MURALS BY FREDDY ALFARO, ENGRAVING ON SOME PARTS, ALL PARTS TRIPLE CHROME PLATED BY SPEEDY. 

So let me know asap on whether or not u want us to continue with the perfect weldn to enable us to engrave and plate ur frame. And we need to know if u need a Turntable setup and we havn't discussed ur display setup yet. We don't do upholstery but if u have a homie that u want to do ur upholstery for ur display have him get a hold of me and i can cut him some bad ass pieces of Wood that he upholsters and i know that would be krazy. So anyways Paulie hit up big T.O or myself and we'll take care of u brother. By the way man i like ur style and how u live life to the fullest, one of these days i'm gonna have to kick it with u and hang out at on of R.O's events.


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Mar 21 2009, 12:40 PM~13346431
> *What up Big dawg, i just sent u a long ass novel p.m ,lol (T.O. habbit for long essay's is rubbing of on me too,lol) Of cours Paulie ur gettn kustom RIMZ, WHEEL TRIMZ, SPROCKET, HANDLEBARS, GOOSENECK, STEER TUBE, CRANK, PEDALS, STEERING WHEEL, AXLE COVERS, SEAT POST, SEAT PAN, KUSTOM PAINT PEARL PASTELS(MANDO IS GETTN DOWN ON THEM) , MURALS BY FREDDY ALFARO, ENGRAVING ON SOME PARTS, ALL PARTS TRIPLE CHROME PLATED BY SPEEDY.
> 
> So let me know asap on whether or not u want us to continue with the perfect weldn to enable us to engrave and plate ur frame. And we need to know if u need a Turntable setup and we havn't discussed ur display setup yet. We don't do upholstery but if u have a homie that u want to do ur upholstery for ur display have him get a hold of me and i can cut him some bad ass pieces of Wood that he upholsters and i know that would be krazy. So anyways Paulie hit up big T.O or myself and we'll take care of u brother.  By the way man i like ur style and how u live life to the fullest, one of these days i'm gonna have to kick it with u and hang out at on of R.O's events.
> *


OH FO SHO BRO !
ABOUT THE FRAME LETS JUST PAINT IT 
WHITE UNDER CODE AN PEARL THE HELL OUT OF IT PIN STRIPS AN GOLD LEAFING !
IF THAT'S COOL WIT YOU BROTHER !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

ttt


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

DAMN! :0 This is going 2 b 1 sick ass bike Paule  Keep doing ur thang bro, c u soon :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@Mar 22 2009, 03:44 PM~13354998
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YOU GOT IT MY BROTHER !
I'LL SEE YOU IN SAN BERNARDINO !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

YO BILLY !
I'M DOING MY BEST !
I HOPE TO SEE THAT SICK ASS BIKE OF YOURS SOON !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

this my lil bROtherz bike coming out this year !









the riddler bike before !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

an after !


































good work !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Mar 22 2009, 08:23 PM~13357188
> *an after !
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

2 User (s) are reading this toopic 
2 Members 66 ROLLERZ ONLY , Hustle Town , BILLY THE KID !


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

Paule, tell ur lil brother this is a tight bike


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

OH FO SHO BILLY THE KID !


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Mar 22 2009, 08:12 PM~13357052
> *YO BILLY !
> I'M DOING MY BEST !
> I HOPE TO SEE THAT SICK ASS BIKE OF YOURS SOON !
> *


Yes, c u in San Bernadino :biggrin: Can't wait 2 get my new parts from TonyO and show the new murals on it :0  Stay up brother


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

4 User (s) are reading this topic 
4 Members : 66 ROLLERZ ONLY , BILLY THE KID, aztec de oro , cherry 47


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@Mar 22 2009, 08:44 PM~13357436
> *Yes, c u in San Bernadino    :biggrin:      Can't wait 2 get my new parts from TonyO and show the new murals on it :0            Stay up brother
> *


i cant wait to see them new parts on that sick ass bike of yours either bro !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jan 16 2009, 12:06 PM~12723659
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

BILLY THE KIDS BIKE 
FROM CHILDHOOD DREAMS B.C. !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

BILLY THE KIDS BIKE 
FROM CHILDHOOD DREAMS B.C. !


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

U the man Paule :biggrin: Keep them pictures coming :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@Mar 22 2009, 09:18 PM~13357866
> *U the man Paule :biggrin:            Keep them pictures coming :biggrin:
> *


YOUR MY BROTHER !
FO SHO BRO !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

YOU ALL ARE MY BROTHER IN THIS LIFE OF LOWRIDERING !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

ttt !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

to them haterz !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

sup family


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

to them haters !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> What up Big Paulie :biggrin: check out the work in progress on ur ill frame homie. :0 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> FOR THEM HATERZ !
> WATCH THIS AND CRY !


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> > FOR THEM HATERZ !
> > WATCH THIS AND CRY !


----------



## jimenez bikes (Jun 24, 2007)

> > What up Big Paulie :biggrin: check out the work in progress on ur ill frame homie. :0 :biggrin:
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jimenez bikes_@Mar 23 2009, 06:07 PM~13366597
> *NICE :biggrin:
> *


THANKS bRO !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

ROLLERZ ONLY C.C.
PHILIPPINES CHAPTER !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

for them haterz !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

2 User (s) are reading this topic !
2 brotherz : 66 ROLLERZ ONLY , MR. 559 !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

TTT !


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Mar 24 2009, 03:19 PM~13375787
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice  whazz up homie


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Mar 24 2009, 07:49 PM~13379404
> *nice   whazz up homie
> *


SUP MY BROTHER !
HOW YOU BEEN BRO ?
ARE YOU GOING TO THE SHOW IN SAN BERN ?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Mar 25 2009, 05:52 AM~13379449
> *SUP MY BROTHER !
> HOW YOU BEEN BRO ?
> ARE YOU GOING TO THE SHOW IN SAN BERN ?
> *


Whatup bROtha your tribute bike is gonna be crazy.


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 24 2009, 08:09 PM~13379702
> *Whatup bROtha  your tribute bike is gonna be crazy.
> *


I HOPE IT'S HEAVENLY !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

TTT


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Mar 24 2009, 08:52 PM~13379449
> *SUP MY BROTHER !
> HOW YOU BEEN BRO ?
> ARE YOU GOING TO THE SHOW IN SAN BERN ?
> *


 no this year bro  i think to go to las vegas super show :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Mar 24 2009, 08:39 PM~13380078
> *no this year bro   i think to go to las vegas super show  :biggrin:
> *


I'LL BE THERE !
HOPE TO SEE YA BRO !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

what up family !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

FOR them HATERZ !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

TTT !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

beware haterz !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

my bROtherz serg bike !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

getting it ready for gold leafing !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Mar 26 2009, 01:54 PM~13397548
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE MURAL CARNAL


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Mar 27 2009, 12:47 AM~13404613
> *NICE MURAL CARNAL
> *


thanks bro !
i'm going to get gold leafing around them next !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

>


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> > MY DAUGHTERS BIKE ON AIR CYLINDERS .....
> > FRONT AND BACK ONLY ......


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> >
> 
> 
> DaMmmmmmmmmm. Homie are u taking the trike to san benardino


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Mar 27 2009, 12:15 PM~13408162
> *DaMmmmmmmmmm. Homie are u taking the trike to san benardino
> *


yeah !
i pre reg 
back in march !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> getting it ready for gold leafing
> an pin striped !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

TTT !


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> > getting it ready for gold leafing
> > an pin striped !
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Mar 27 2009, 04:44 PM~13410215
> *    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS !
MY GARAGES IS A MESS HUH !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> What up Big Paulie :biggrin: check out the work in progress on ur ill frame homie. :0 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Mar 22 2009, 09:17 PM~13357846
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ive seen your parts billy !
there bad ass bro !


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

getting it ready for gold leafing 
an pin striped !
[/quote]

Ur daughters trike is looking bad Paule :biggrin: Can't wait 2 c it all done up


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> getting it ready for gold leafing
> an pin striped !


Ur daughters trike is looking bad Paule :biggrin: Can't wait 2 c it all done up  
[/quote]

have you seen my other project !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*TO THE TOP*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*T....G....I....F*


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

Yes sir  That 1 is going 2 break necks


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@Mar 27 2009, 08:59 PM~13412243
> *Yes sir    That 1 is going 2 break necks
> *


shit bro it breaks necks now !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*ROLLERZ ONLY C.C. BAY AREA CHAPTER*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*damn back to work !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*ME AND MY DAUGHTER CELIA !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

my wifee !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*CELIA'S EVIL WAYS !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

FOR THEM HATERZ !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*my other project is almost done !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Mar 30 2009, 10:46 AM~13431366
> *
> 
> 
> ...


VIVA LAS VEGAS :biggrin: WHAZZ UP CARNAL :wave: :wave:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Mar 30 2009, 02:41 PM~13433973
> *VIVA LAS VEGAS  :biggrin: WHAZZ UP CARNAL  :wave:  :wave:
> *


YES SIR !
WHAT UP CARNAL !
HOWS EVERY THING !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*TO....THE....TOP....*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*sup MY ROLLERZ ONLY FAMILY *


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*my wife and celia !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*see how ROLLERZ ONLY get the ladies*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*CELIA'S EVIL WAYS IN VEGAS !*








[/quote]


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*to...the....top....*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*ROLLERZ ONLY C.C. P...I...CHAPTER*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Mar 27 2009, 07:50 PM~13411629
> *TO THE TOP
> *


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> *here is my other one ![/i]*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*TO THE TOP !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> *CELIA'S EVIL WAYS IN VEGAS !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Apr 1 2009, 08:03 PM~13459340
> *TO THE TOP !
> *


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Que onda Grande Paulie, man homie ur a big ol ball of fun hugh homie??? Bro i gotz to hang out with u one of these days when we're at a show again. Man we need to take big T.O. and get him to drink,lol. Alright Paulie take care playa gotta get back to work. Peace. By the way next week i'll have more parts for u to check out homie.


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Apr 2 2009, 12:31 PM~13465856
> *Que onda Grande Paulie, man homie ur a big ol ball of fun hugh homie??? Bro i gotz to hang out with u one of these days when we're at a show again. Man we need to take big T.O. and get him to drink,lol. Alright Paulie take care playa gotta get back to work. Peace. By the way next week i'll have more parts for u to check out homie.
> *


YOUR DA BIG BALLER BRO !
WE'LL KICK IT IN SAN BERN FO SHO !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Michi (Mar 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Apr 2 2009, 01:38 PM~13466342
> *
> 
> 
> ...




OMG... Stop posting drunk pictures up of us LOL

:uh:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Michi_@Apr 2 2009, 03:13 PM~13467523
> *OMG... Stop posting drunk pictures up of us LOL
> 
> :uh:
> *


HAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :uh:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Michi_@Apr 2 2009, 04:13 PM~13467523
> *OMG... Stop posting drunk pictures up of us LOL
> 
> :uh:
> *


NO !
THOSE ARE THE BEST PICTURES !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*BBQ AT DOMINGOS*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Apr 3 2009, 03:01 AM~13473097
> *HAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :uh:
> *


BAWHAHAHAHAHAHA !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*T...G...I...F... !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*TO THE TOP !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Apr 3 2009, 04:49 PM~13477993
> *TO THE TOP !
> *


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Apr 3 2009, 06:09 PM~13478481
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CHILLIN !


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!! KAN U STOP POSTING PICS OF YOURSELF................GEEZ!!!!!!!!! ENOUGH ALREADY................ :uh: MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!BARF!!!!!!!!! :barf: LOL


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Apr 3 2009, 05:07 PM~13478469
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :uh:


----------



## jimenez bikes (Jun 24, 2007)

whats up bRO.


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Apr 5 2009, 12:16 PM~13488859
> *OMG!!!!!!!!!!! KAN U STOP POSTING PICS OF YOURSELF................GEEZ!!!!!!!!! ENOUGH ALREADY................ :uh:  MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!BARF!!!!!!!!! :barf: LOL
> *


OH MY GOD !
NO IM HELLA GOOD LOOKING !LOL


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jimenez bikes_@Apr 5 2009, 05:52 PM~13490493
> *whats up bRO.
> *


WHAT;'S UP bRO !
how you been !
are you going to the san bernadino show !


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY+Apr 5 2009, 11:55 PM~13493276-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 5 2009, 10:57 PM~13493294
> *your going to belive danny? :0
> :roflmao:
> *


OH MY GOD !
danny thinks he's good looking !

i'm better looking than him !

bawhahahahahahahaha

no i'm for real thou !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*TO ...THE...TOP... !*


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Apr 6 2009, 12:25 AM~13493497
> *OH MY GOD !
> danny thinks he's good looking !
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 6 2009, 08:56 AM~13495337
> *:0
> *


SUP bROther !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

looking good domingo


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

LIFES FINEST !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*RAY VELASCO'S MONTE CARLO*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS (Aug 8, 2008)

*wow !*









[/quote]


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Apr 3 2009, 07:09 PM~13478481
> *
> 
> 
> ...


a pic for my dart board. :0


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 6 2009, 12:10 PM~13496926
> *a pic for my dart board. :0
> *


OH MY GOD !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*HERE'S YOUR SONS FRAME CHU CHU !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Apr 7 2009, 03:17 AM~13504197
> *
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*SUP HOMIES !*


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

WHATS UP PAULE!! HOWS EVERYTHING GOING FOR YOU SEEN YOUR NEW PROJECTS HOMIE THEY LOOK FIRME :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Apr 7 2009, 12:22 PM~13507579
> *WHATS UP PAULE!! HOWS EVERYTHING GOING FOR YOU SEEN YOUR NEW PROJECTS HOMIE THEY LOOK FIRME  :biggrin:
> *


thanks bro !
it's been a while !
where have you been hiding ?


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*BAY AREA CHAPTER !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

my wifee !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

TO THE TOP !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*celia's evil ways !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*wow !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*BAY AREA CHAPTER !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*SUP HOMIES !*


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Apr 8 2009, 08:17 AM~13516339
> *celia's evil ways !
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

Looks tight Paule! :thumbsup: Leafing sets it off.


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 8 2009, 11:51 AM~13518254
> *Looks tight Paule! :thumbsup: Leafing sets it off.
> *


YOU THINK SO ?


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

LOOKS GOOD HOMIE LIKE HOW IT CAME OUT


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Apr 8 2009, 12:21 PM~13518526
> *LOOKS GOOD HOMIE LIKE HOW IT CAME OUT
> *


thanks lil bro !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*i love my daughter celia !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Michi_@Apr 2 2009, 04:13 PM~13467523
> *OMG... Stop posting drunk pictures up of us LOL
> 
> :uh:
> *


i like them sis !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*THIS BIKE IS FOR HER !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*PAULE ,DA PREZ CHICO AN RAUL !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*celia's evil ways !*
I LIKE IT !
WHAT DO YALL THINK ?


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Pin stripping looks good paule


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

WHAT YOU THINK FELLAS ?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Apr 8 2009, 11:04 AM~13518395
> *YOU THINK SO ?
> *


:yes: 

I see the 65' back there. :tears:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 8 2009, 02:12 PM~13519516
> *:yes:
> 
> I see the 65' back there. :tears:
> *


YEAH IT IS LOL !
THANKS BRO !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Apr 8 2009, 02:01 PM~13519411
> *Pin stripping looks good paule
> *


I HOPE SO !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 8 2009, 02:01 PM~13519413
> *
> *


THANKS !


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Trike is lookin nice Paule :thumbsup:


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Apr 7 2009, 02:05 PM~13508791
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Maika'i Wahine Uso! You folks good people Uce....See you soon


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Apr 8 2009, 08:17 AM~13516339
> *celia's evil ways !
> 
> 
> ...


Diggin this they whipped it up for you Uso! Who did the work? Holla at a Uso :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jbkawai_@Apr 8 2009, 04:55 PM~13521176
> *Diggin this they whipped it up for you Uso! Who did the work? Holla at a Uso :biggrin:
> *


thanks uso glad it came out cool !
some hot rod cat from red wood city !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 8 2009, 04:45 PM~13521098
> *Trike is lookin nice Paule :thumbsup:
> *


thanks tony o. 
coming from you an the rest of the fellas means alot !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*CLICK ON THIS !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*DADDY LOVES YOU CELIA !*


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

shits coming out good bRO. keep it up big dog :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Apr 8 2009, 11:50 PM~13525139
> *shits coming out good bRO. keep it up big dog :biggrin:
> *


thanks bRO !
i'm trying !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*TO ...THE...TOP...FAMILY...*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*CELIA'S EVIL WAYS*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*ROLLERZ ONLY PHILIPPINE CHAPTER !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

:biggrin:  :cheesy:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*T...T...T... !*


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Whats up Paule how you doin tonight bro?


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 9 2009, 08:21 PM~13533326
> *Whats up Paule how you doin tonight bro?
> *


I'M' COOL I GUESS !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*T...G...I...F... !*


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

Sup Uce swingin thru to spread some Aloha! I'll Holla.......


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jbkawai_@Apr 10 2009, 12:35 PM~13539638
> *Sup Uce swingin thru to spread some Aloha! I'll Holla.......
> *


OF SHO BIG UCE !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*TO...THE...TOP...FAMILY...!*


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

What's up Paule :biggrin: Damn brotha, the bikes are looking sweet :thumbsup: 
Can't wait till the first show were we hook up  Stay up playboy


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@Apr 10 2009, 03:08 PM~13540880
> *What's up Paule :biggrin:    Damn brotha, the bikes are looking sweet :thumbsup:
> Can't wait till the first show were we hook up         Stay up playboy
> *


THANKS BILLY !
OH FO SHO !
STAY STRONG BRO !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@Apr 10 2009, 03:08 PM~13540880
> *What's up Paule :biggrin:    Damn brotha, the bikes are looking sweet :thumbsup:
> Can't wait till the first show were we hook up         Stay up playboy
> *












HAPPY EASTER !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*HAPPY EASTER TO ALL !</span>*
*<span style=\'font-family:Geneva\'>FROM BAY AREA ROLLERZ ONLY FAMILY !*


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

What's up Paule how you doing? Your other frame is coming out badass.


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 12 2009, 01:31 PM~13554571
> *What's up Paule how you doing? Your other frame is coming out badass.
> *


THANKS BRO !
I'M DOING OK !
GETTING READY TO GO TO DERICK WARDS SHOW THIS WEEKEND !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*AT BOMBS UNITED !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

MY 66 IS ALMOST READY FOR PAINT !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

* 72 RIDDLER BIKE ROLLERZ ONLY !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*ROLLERZ ONLY BAY AREA !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*sup homies !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Apr 13 2009, 11:11 AM~13561298
> *ROLLERZ ONLY BAY AREA !
> 
> 
> ...


nice bomba!


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Apr 14 2009, 09:20 AM~13571677
> *nice bomba!
> *


THANKS HOMIE !


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS (Aug 8, 2008)

> :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*TO THE TOP !*


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

CAMILOS BOMB LOOKING REAL GOOD.............


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Apr 15 2009, 05:14 PM~13587281
> *CAMILOS BOMB LOOKING REAL GOOD.............
> *


yeah it does bRO !
seen the pictures of celia's trike !
with the pin srtipes an gold leafing ?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

QUIEROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 16 2009, 09:06 AM~13593539
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

* ROLLERZ ONLY FAMILY !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

TTT !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

MY OLD AND NEW FRAMES !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

MY ANGEL FRAME !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Apr 16 2009, 01:32 PM~13595935
> *MY OLD AND NEW FRAMES !
> 
> 
> ...


Is it going to be ready for san benardino


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Q-vo Paulie, sorry i don't get on here much carnal. Real busy in the shop with a grip of projects. Bump for the R.O. familia for all the BIIIGGG Heavy Hitter projects they've put in our shop and the future ones that have committed already. 

Here's TNT's partners gettn busy on ur kaaalleen project G. Beauty being kreated with metal. :0 :biggrin: 








These are u 3triple stacked handlebars that are gonna be Engraved,plated and krazy muraled. C Paulie we told u we give our kustomer MAXIMUM value for their Dollar. :biggrin:We just thrown in all kinds of free Add-ons
































All we ask Paulie is that u continue to support TNT and help us spread the good word bout this hardworkn company. Thanks carnal.  :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Apr 16 2009, 10:46 PM~13602448
> *Q-vo Paulie, sorry i don't get on here much carnal. Real busy in the shop with a grip of projects. Bump for the R.O. familia for all the BIIIGGG Heavy Hitter projects they've put in our shop and the future ones that have committed already.
> 
> Here's TNT's partners gettn busy on ur kaaalleen project G. Beauty being kreated with metal.  :0  :biggrin:
> ...


YOU GOT IT !
WHEN I MAKE MY PLAQUE !
I'M GOING TO PUT TNT ON THE MAP BRO !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Apr 16 2009, 09:08 PM~13601192
> *Is it going to be ready for san benardino
> *


I DONT THINK SO !
MAY BE FOR VEGAS !
MY DAUGHTERZ TR4IKE WILL THERE !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

FOR THEM HATERZ !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*TO THE TOP FAMILY !*


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

Sup uso! Good seeing you and the family! Congrates to Celia's two awards my girl coming up Uce!

Low Creations show for Derrick Ward San Francisco today!

Smashin across San Mateo Bridge


















Celia's Evil Ways Trike Rollerz Only









Me and Paulie Rollerz Only









Trino's Trunk









Trino 64



























Uce Family



























Trino Knockedout up all night polishing the Cherry 64!


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Apr 17 2009, 11:30 AM~13606372
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This chick bad bro see was on Rock of Love Bus this season VH1! DAM!!!


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jbkawai_@Apr 19 2009, 05:24 PM~13623914
> *Sup uso! Good seeing you and the family! Congrates to Celia's two awards my girl coming up Uce!
> 
> Low Creations show for Derrick Ward San Francisco today!
> ...


THANKS UCE !
IT WAS GOOD SEEING MY USOs UP THERE !
YEAH SHE IS COMING UP !
I HOPE SHE DOES GOOD IN SAN BERNADINO !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*R.I.P. PAUL E. FELICIANO SR .*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*MOST OUTSTANDING LOW RIDER BIKE !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*BEST MURALS I THINK !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

* I LOVE THIS OLD SCHOOL SCHWINN !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

* MY 66 IMPALA SS OFF TO GET PAINTED !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

GORDO'S RIDE 
LOOKING GOOD BRO !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

* TO THE TOP FAMILY !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*CELIA'S EVIL WAYS AT DERRICK SHOW !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*ME AND MY DAUGHTER !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

UCE JOE AND RO PAULE !


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Apr 19 2009, 11:36 PM~13627620
> *MOST OUTSTANDING LOW RIDER BIKE !
> 
> 
> ...


Hell yeah! Congratulations :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
Paule, ur new bike keeps looking tighter day 2 day :biggrin: 
Hope 2 c it in San Bernadino   
Keep doing it bro


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@Apr 20 2009, 10:11 AM~13630043
> *Hell yeah! Congratulations :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> Paule, ur new bike keeps looking tighter day 2 day :biggrin:
> Hope 2 c it in San Bernadino
> ...


THANKS BRO !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*looking good brudda !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Michi (Mar 16, 2009)




----------



## daddy o (Mar 24, 2007)

Congrats to Celia and the ROLLERS ONLY family . It was nice to meet you Paule and your crew , see you at the next show.


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Apr 20 2009, 12:36 AM~13627620
> *MOST OUTSTANDING LOW RIDER BIKE !
> 
> 
> ...


CONGRATS CARNAL


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Apr 19 2009, 11:36 PM~13627620
> *<span style='font-family:Geneva'>Yo paulie! congrats on your daughters trike! seeya @ da next one!!!!!*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by daddy o_@Apr 20 2009, 05:32 PM~13634607
> *  Congrats to Celia and the ROLLERS ONLY family . It was nice to meet you Paule and your crew , see you at the next show.
> *


thanks bro !
i was real nice meeting you and your daughter !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> thanks michi !
> i got hella burned out there !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> Yo paulie! congrats on your daughters trike! seeya @ da next one!!!!!
> 
> thank fellas !
> it was good seeing you out there bro !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Apr 20 2009, 06:02 PM~13634911
> *CONGRATS CARNAL
> *


thanks bro !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*ORANGE IS A SICK ASS COLOR !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*WHAT UP MY R.O. FAMILY AND HOMIES !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

MY DAUGHTER WAS HITTING HER SWITCHES OUT THERE !








WHILE I WAS PULLING HER TRIKE TO GET HER AWARDS !
AN SISTA ROLLER WAS BEHIND US TO GET HER AWARD !


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## daddy o (Mar 24, 2007)

:wave: Hey thanks for posting my bikes I'll see you at the Low Vintage show .


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by daddy o_@Apr 21 2009, 06:23 PM~13647288
> *:wave:  Hey thanks for posting my bikes I'll see you at the Low Vintage show .
> *


ITS COOL !
SEE YOU THIS WEEKEND !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

ONE FOR THEM HATERZ !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*ROLLERZ ONLY PHILIPPINES CHAPTER !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Apr 21 2009, 01:55 PM~13644321
> *
> *


SUP RAUL !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Apr 22 2009, 12:53 PM~13655860
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PLACA CARNAL


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Apr 22 2009, 02:04 PM~13657233
> *NICE PLACA CARNAL
> *


THANKS BRO THAT'S HIS !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

they video taped my daughter and her trike !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*CELIA DADDY LOVES YOU !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Apr 20 2009, 09:50 AM~13629832
> *CELIA'S EVIL WAYS AT DERRICK SHOW !
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS (Aug 8, 2008)

2 Users are reading this topic 
2 members # 1 rs hydraulics, Artistic TX


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Apr 23 2009, 02:12 PM~13668627
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


SUP BRO !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

TO ~THE ~ TOP ~


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

FOR THE HATERZ !


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Apr 23 2009, 10:23 AM~13666481
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*SHE GOT 1st AT LOW VINTAGE SHOW !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*LOOKING GOOD FAMILY !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

* 72 RIDDLER BIKE !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*LEAVING THE LOW VINTAGE SHOW !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*MY HOMIES FROM CHICANO LEGACY !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Apr 24 2009, 01:08 PM~13679281
> *:0
> *


THANKS SERG !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*TO THE TOP FAMILY !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

* celia an nana !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*MY NEPHEW DADA !*


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Apr 27 2009, 01:12 PM~13703804
> * celia an nana !
> 
> 
> ...


   whazz up homie


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Apr 27 2009, 12:29 PM~13704006
> *   whazz up homie
> *


WHAT'S UP SURENOSBLUEZ !
HOW YOU BEEN ?


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Apr 27 2009, 02:49 PM~13704862
> *WHAT'S UP SURENOSBLUEZ !
> HOW YOU BEEN ?
> *


i am happy bro i won best in show yesterday at aztlan car show :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Apr 27 2009, 02:20 PM~13705241
> *i am happy bro i won best in show yesterday at aztlan car show  :biggrin:
> *


RIGHT ON BRO !
POST UP PICTURE ON MY FORUM !
I WANT TO SEE IT !
CONGRADS !


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Apr 27 2009, 03:50 PM~13705563
> *RIGHT ON BRO !
> POST UP PICTURE ON MY FORUM !
> I WANT TO SEE IT !
> ...


my baby :biggrin:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Apr 27 2009, 09:34 AM~13701969
> *SHE GOT 1st AT LOW VINTAGE SHOW !
> 
> 
> ...


HAHA! That's what I'm talking about :biggrin: Congrats Celia :thumbsup: 
Keep it up Paule   
What's crackalacking playboy?


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Apr 27 2009, 09:50 AM~13702179
> *<span style='font-family:Times'>Right on paulie!, congrats on your daughters trophie! seeya @ the next one!*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Apr 27 2009, 03:00 PM~13705661
> *my baby  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING SWEET BRO !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@Apr 27 2009, 03:05 PM~13705719
> *HAHA! That's what I'm talking about :biggrin:  Congrats Celia :thumbsup:
> Keep it up Paule
> What's crackalacking playboy?
> *


THANKS BRO !
WHAT'S UP BILLY !
HOW'S YOUR BIKE COMING ALONG !
HEARD YOU GOT SOME KRAZY WORK DONE TO IT ?


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Apr 27 2009, 06:21 PM~13707742
> *Right on paulie!, congrats on your daughters trophie! seeya @ the next one!
> *


THANKS BRO !
YOU KNOW I HAD TO 
THROW YOU GUYS ON HERE !
KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK FELLAS !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*TO ~ THE ~TOP ~*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

* ROLLERZ ONLY C.C. BAY AREA CHAPTER !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*TO THEM FUCKING HATERZ !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

>


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Apr 28 2009, 09:49 AM~13714351
> *LOOKING SWEET BRO !
> *


GRACIAS CARNAL :biggrin:


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

Paule tell my Baby Girl Celia congrates on moppin em up again! Another one for her collection Uso! Much Aloha to you and the ohana!


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Apr 28 2009, 02:48 PM~13718196
> *GRACIAS CARNAL  :biggrin:
> *


NO PROBLEM CARNAL !
KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jbkawai_@Apr 28 2009, 05:19 PM~13719840
> *Paule tell my Baby Girl Celia congrates on moppin em up again! Another one for her collection Uso! Much Aloha to you and the ohana!
> *


will do uce !
much love to you an yours !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*PRE PARTY YEAWWWWW !*


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Apr 29 2009, 10:30 AM~13728390
> *NO PROBLEM CARNAL !
> KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK !
> *


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Apr 29 2009, 12:28 PM~13730535
> *
> *


are you going to san bern bro !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*TO THE TOP !*


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Apr 29 2009, 03:50 PM~13732052
> *are you going to san bern bro !
> *


 :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Apr 29 2009, 04:10 PM~13732935
> *:nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:
> *


DAMMIT BRO !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

* MAHAL KITA !*


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

congrats. :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 29 2009, 11:54 PM~13739230
> *congrats. :biggrin:
> *


thanks my bROther !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*to ~ the ~ top ~ family ~*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*GOOD MORNING TO ALL FROM , ROLLERZ ONLY BAY AREA !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS (Aug 8, 2008)

> * ROLLERZ ONLY C.C. BAY AREA CHAPTER !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jbkawai_@Apr 28 2009, 05:19 PM~13719840
> *Paule tell my Baby Girl Celia congrates on moppin em up again! Another one for her collection Uso! Much Aloha to you and the ohana!
> *












LOOKING SWEET USO JOE !


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Apr 30 2009, 11:11 AM~13742200
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE 64  WHAZZ UP BRO :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Apr 30 2009, 11:28 AM~13743113
> *NICE 64   WHAZZ UP BRO  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


SUP BRO !
THAT'S MY GOOD FRIEND JOE'S 64 FROM UCE CAR CLUB !
HOW ARE YOU BRO ?
YOUR BIKE IS LOOKING HELLA SWEET BRO !


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Apr 30 2009, 10:50 PM~13750303
> *SUP BRO !
> THAT'S MY GOOD FRIEND JOE'S 64 FROM UCE CAR CLUB !
> HOW ARE YOU BRO ?
> ...


gracias bro


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Apr 27 2009, 03:00 PM~13705661
> *my baby  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS BIKE !


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS (Aug 8, 2008)

> WOW !


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS (Aug 8, 2008)

WOW NICE !


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS (Aug 8, 2008)

> ROLLERZ ONLY BAY AREA CHAPTER !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*T ~ G ~ I ~ F ~*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Apr 30 2009, 10:48 PM~13751162
> *gracias bro
> *


i check out my other forum !
i seen you went by there !
thanks bro !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*to my daughter , get better soon mahal !*


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@May 1 2009, 10:35 AM~13754129
> *i check out my other forum !
> i seen you went by there !
> thanks bro !
> *


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@May 1 2009, 01:05 PM~13756336
> *
> *


THERE'S A SHOW IN FRESNO ON THE 17th
ARE YOU GOING OR IS IT OUT OF YOUR WAY BRO ?


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@May 2 2009, 12:05 AM~13761883
> *THERE'S A SHOW IN FRESNO ON THE 17th
> ARE YOU GOING OR IS IT OUT OF YOUR WAY BRO ?
> *


IS OUT OF MY WAY CARNAL


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@May 1 2009, 11:22 PM~13761990
> *IS OUT OF MY WAY CARNAL
> *


it's cool bro i figure that !
i will post up some pictures brother !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*from ROLLERZ ONLY BAY AREA CHAPTER !*


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@May 2 2009, 12:34 AM~13762079
> *it's cool bro i figure that !
> i will post up some pictures brother !
> *


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

I HALLA AT YOU TOMORROW BRO 
GOOD NIGHT BROTHER !


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

:biggrin: GOOD NIGHT BRO


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@May 2 2009, 01:19 AM~13762525
> *:biggrin: GOOD NIGHT BRO
> *


THANKS BRO !
I SAW A GOOD ASS FIGHT LAST NIGHT !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*2ND ROUND KNOCK OUT !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@May 3 2009, 08:21 PM~13773537
> *THANKS BRO !
> I SAW A GOOD ASS FIGHT LAST NIGHT !
> *


ME TOO BRO :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@May 3 2009, 08:39 PM~13774417
> *ME TOO BRO  :biggrin:
> *


sup bro !
did you see paquiao 
knock the hell out of hatton !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@May 3 2009, 07:49 PM~13773818
> *
> 
> 
> ...


a good ass fight !


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@May 4 2009, 06:15 PM~13783335
> *a good ass fight !
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: whazz up bro


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@May 4 2009, 05:26 PM~13783440
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes: whazz up bro
> *



how you been bro !

there an LG show up here in fresno !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

* to ~ the ~ top ~*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS (Aug 8, 2008)

> *2ND ROUND KNOCK OUT !*
> 
> 
> YES SIR !


----------



## Michi (Mar 16, 2009)

Thats so not funny! :angry: 
Stop posting drunk pics up


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Michi_@May 5 2009, 04:30 PM~13794959
> *Thats so not funny!  :angry:
> Stop posting drunk pics up
> *


OH MY GOD MICHI !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*GOOD MORNING !*


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

HA HA!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: 


> > WOW !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@May 7 2009, 02:32 AM~13812293
> *HA HA!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@May 6 2009, 04:27 PM~13806921
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


SUP BRO !
HOW'S IT GOING ?


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*GROUPIES !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

SUP SWIPH !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

more groupies !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

* HAPPY MOTHERS DAY TO ALL !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

* HEY MICHI DONT YOU LIKE THIS PICTURE OF YOU 2 AND RO DANNY BEHIND YOU GUYS !*










BAW HAHAHAHAHAHAHA !


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@May 7 2009, 10:18 AM~13814527
> *GROUPIES !
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

* HAPPY MOTHERS DAY TO MY WIFE !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@May 8 2009, 11:28 AM~13827111
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


* WHAT UP MY BROTHER !*


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@May 8 2009, 12:29 PM~13827133
> * WHAT UP MY BROTHER !
> *


nothin new bro :biggrin: iam eating tacos homie :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@May 8 2009, 11:34 AM~13827183
> *nothin new bro  :biggrin: iam eating tacos homie  :biggrin:
> *


THAT'S COOL !
SHIT SEND ME ME SOME LOL !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

* TO THE TOP FAMILY !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*ONE PROUD FATHER !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

BRINGING BACK THE MEMORIES !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> please join us


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

my homie lee , daughter an my wife !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

WHAZZ UP BRO


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> WHAZZ UP BRO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> > WHAZZ UP BRO
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@May 11 2009, 01:54 PM~13853653
> *NICE BRO WITH A BIG GIFT FOR THE WHOLE FAMILY ....MY NIECE BORN THIS LAST SATURDAY  :biggrin:
> *


OH MY GOD !
CONGRADS BRO !


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@May 11 2009, 03:06 PM~13853774
> *OH MY GOD !
> CONGRADS BRO !
> *


THANKS BRO :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@May 11 2009, 02:08 PM~13853791
> *THANKS BRO  :biggrin:
> *


YOU KNOW THIS BRO !
MAYBE YOU'LL BUILD A BIKE FOR THE BABY !


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

What up Uce? Peep Lil Stones (DVS Son) new trike Danny just put a air set up on front only. Amador gonna throw a stereo and tv on the back soon! You pave the way for tha ideas Uce!


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@May 8 2009, 11:29 AM~13827127
> * HAPPY MOTHERS DAY TO MY WIFE !
> 
> 
> ...


Hope she had a great day Uso! See you at Socio's Show Sac bro!


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jbkawai_@May 11 2009, 03:35 PM~13854610
> *Hope she had a great day Uso! See you at Socio's Show Sac bro!
> *


FO SHO UCE !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jbkawai_@May 11 2009, 03:33 PM~13854598
> *What up Uce? Peep Lil Stones (DVS Son) new trike Danny just put a air set up on front only. Amador gonna throw a stereo and tv on the back soon! You pave the way for tha ideas Uce!
> 
> 
> ...



LOOKING GOOD BRUDDA !


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jbkawai_@May 11 2009, 04:33 PM~13854598
> *What up Uce? Peep Lil Stones (DVS Son) new trike Danny just put a air set up on front only. Amador gonna throw a stereo and tv on the back soon! You pave the way for tha ideas Uce!
> 
> 
> ...


nice trike


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jbkawai_@May 11 2009, 03:33 PM~13854598
> *What up Uce? Peep Lil Stones (DVS Son) new trike Danny just put a air set up on front only. Amador gonna throw a stereo and tv on the back soon! You pave the way for tha ideas Uce!
> 
> *


I'LL SEE YOU AT THE UPLAND LAND SHOW !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*T ~ T ~ T ~*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

FOR THE HATERZ !


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@May 11 2009, 12:45 PM~13852966
> *
> 
> 
> ...





:cheesy:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 12 2009, 09:17 AM~13862039
> *:cheesy:
> *


SUP BRO !
YOU HAVEN'T COME BY IN A WHILE !
HOW YOU BEEN BRO ?


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*MUCH RESPECT TO ALL MY HOMIES !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

DAMN I'M LUCKY !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

>


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*ME , CELIA AN DOLL-E-GIRL !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

whazz up bro :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@May 12 2009, 12:48 PM~13864168
> *whazz  up bro  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


WHAT UP BRO !
HOW'S IT GOING ?


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*DADDY LOVES YOU CELIA !*


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@May 12 2009, 10:54 AM~13863006
> *SUP BRO !
> YOU HAVEN'T COME BY IN A WHILE !
> HOW YOU BEEN BRO ?
> *



wuz up bro, just here at work chilling how u been hope to see you all ROLLERZ at out show


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@May 12 2009, 01:54 PM~13864214
> *WHAT UP BRO !
> HOW'S IT GOING ?
> *


I AM DOING ENGRAVING ON MY SISSY BAR :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 12 2009, 12:59 PM~13864262
> *wuz up bro, just here at work chilling how u been hope to see you all ROLLERZ at out show
> *


OH FO SHO BRO !
I WOULDN'T MISS IT !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@May 12 2009, 01:02 PM~13864286
> *I AM DOING ENGRAVING ON MY SISSY BAR  :biggrin:
> *


DAMMIT !
AFRAID OF YOU !
YOUR BIKE IS ALREADY BAD ASS BRO !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

What up Uce? Peep Lil Stones (DVS Son) new trike Danny just put a air set up on front only. Amador gonna throw a stereo and tv on the back soon! You pave the way for tha ideas Uce!



















GOT TO GET IT LIKE CELIA'S TRIKE BRUDDA !


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@May 12 2009, 02:10 PM~13864355
> *DAMMIT !
> AFRAID OF YOU !
> YOUR BIKE IS ALREADY BAD ASS BRO !
> *


THANKS BRO  CELIA´S TRIKE IS BAD ASS BRO


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@May 12 2009, 01:43 PM~13864664
> *THANKS BRO   CELIA´S TRIKE IS BAD ASS BRO
> *


THANKS CARNAL !
YOUR BIKE IS BAD ASS ON TWO WHEELS !

UNTILL MY OTHER BIKE COMES OUT ! LOL BAWHAHAHA !


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@May 12 2009, 02:46 PM~13864699
> *THANKS CARNAL !
> YOUR BIKE IS BAD ASS ON TWO WHEELS !
> 
> ...


   GOOD LUCK WITH YOUR NEXT PROJECT CARNAL :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@May 12 2009, 01:49 PM~13864722
> *   GOOD LUCK WITH YOUR NEXT PROJECT CARNAL  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS CARNAL !
WE'LL SEE WHAT TONY O. IS DOING TO IT NEXT !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> > please join us


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@May 12 2009, 02:52 PM~13864749
> *THANKS CARNAL !
> WE'LL SEE WHAT TONY O. IS DOING TO IT NEXT !
> *


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@May 12 2009, 03:24 PM~13865624
> *
> *


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

* T ~ T ~ T ~ !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*FRESNO HERE WE COME ! !*


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@May 14 2009, 11:48 AM~13885689
> *
> *


SUP JAUN !
ARE YOU GOING TO FRESNO !


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

WHAZZ UP BRO


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> WHAZZ UP BRO
> WHAT UP CARNAL !


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> > WHAZZ UP BRO
> > WHAT UP CARNAL !
> 
> 
> NICE ASS :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

I THINK SO TOO !


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@May 14 2009, 10:56 AM~13885750
> *SUP JAUN !
> ARE YOU GOING TO FRESNO !
> *


nah man, im trying to make socios bro.


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@May 14 2009, 12:25 PM~13886042
> *nah man, im trying to make socios bro.
> *


MY DAUGHTERS TRIKE AINT GOING !

BUT THE SOCIOS SHOW SHE'LL BE THERE !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*FILIPPINO GROUPIES !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> nah man, im trying to make socios bro.


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@May 14 2009, 12:25 PM~13886042
> *nah man, im trying to make socios bro.
> *


WELL BE THERE !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@May 14 2009, 11:45 AM~13886228
> *MY DAUGHTERS TRIKE AINT GOING !
> 
> BUT THE SOCIOS SHOW SHE'LL BE THERE !
> *


Cool, How's the 66 coming along?


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@May 14 2009, 03:12 PM~13887595
> *Cool, How's the 66 coming along?
> *



ITS ALMOST 
READY FOR READY FOR PINSTRIPES AN
GOLD LEAFING THEN THE PEARL !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*LOOKING GOOD ROLLER !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*ME AND MY DAUGHTER CELIA !*


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@May 14 2009, 04:54 PM~13888098
> *LOOKING GOOD ROLLER !
> *


clean bike


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@May 14 2009, 04:49 PM~13888731
> *clean bike
> *


THANKS BRO !


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

Whats Good Uso! Some are rollin in Sat. and the rest of us are going early Sun. I'm not taking the 4 gonna help tow cars down taking Kita's Gil's and Pastors Elco! See you in Fresneck homie drive safe! :cheesy:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jbkawai_@May 14 2009, 05:22 PM~13889059
> *Whats Good Uso! Some are rollin in Sat. and the rest of us are going early Sun. I'm not taking the 4 gonna help tow cars down taking Kita's Gil's and Pastors Elco! See you in Fresneck homie drive safe! :cheesy:
> *


I'LL BE THERE AROUND 11 AM UCE !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

* to the top !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*1 FOR THE HATERZ FAMILY !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*SUP TO ALL MY HOMIES !*


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@May 16 2009, 01:33 PM~13906218
> *
> *


SUP CHEWIE !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

* TO ~ THE ~ TOP ~ !*


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

Our two bikes that place one and two in mild custom Fresno!
1st Dragon Slayer Moses Alameda County (Amador son)








2nd Chasity San Fernando County (Roger daughter)









Oh and a lil something for you Uce lol


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@May 16 2009, 10:05 PM~13909375
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


*SUP BRO !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jbkawai_@May 18 2009, 01:13 PM~13921899
> *Our two bikes that place one and two in mild custom Fresno!
> 1st Dragon Slayer Moses Alameda County (Amador son)
> 
> ...


*DAMMIT UCE !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@Apr 27 2009, 03:05 PM~13705719
> *HAHA! That's what I'm talking about :biggrin:  Congrats Celia :thumbsup:
> Keep it up Paule
> What's crackalacking playboy?
> *


SUP BILLY !
IT WAS GOOD SEEING IN FRESNO !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

* had a good time in fresno family !*


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@May 19 2009, 11:07 AM~13934815
> * had a good time in fresno family !
> *



What's up paulie good seeing you this weekend, sorry I couldn't talk much, I was on the grill, chasing kids and trying to peep out the ladies lol


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@May 19 2009, 12:24 PM~13935035
> *What's up paulie good seeing you this weekend, sorry I couldn't talk much, I was on the grill, chasing kids and trying to peep out the ladies lol
> *


aw man it's cool bro !
i didn't even take that many pics either !


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@May 19 2009, 11:33 AM~13935138
> *aw man it's cool bro !
> i didn't even take that many pics either !
> *




Was it warm enuff for you? :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

WHAZZ UP BRO :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@May 19 2009, 12:39 PM~13935221
> *Was it warm enuff for you? :biggrin:
> *


it was hella hot !
it almost killed me bro !
my daughter got a good tan on her !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@May 19 2009, 12:43 PM~13935265
> *WHAZZ UP BRO  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> 
> 
> ...


whats sup bro !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

TO THE TOP !


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

WHAZZ UP BRO :wave: :wave: :wave: 








:cheesy:


----------



## SJ 77 MONTE (Aug 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@May 16 2009, 09:39 PM~13909170
> * TO ~ THE ~ TOP ~ !
> *



what up paule !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> WHAZZ UP BRO :wave: :wave: :wave:
> 
> :cheesy:
> SUP MY BROTHER !


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

whazz up bro


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@May 21 2009, 01:12 PM~13959582
> *whazz up bro
> *


* HOW ARE YOU BRO ?*


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@May 21 2009, 03:23 PM~13960383
> * HOW ARE YOU BRO ?
> *


ready for show bro :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@May 21 2009, 02:39 PM~13960571
> *ready for show bro  :biggrin:
> *


ARE YOU GOING TO SAN BERNADINO ?


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

ARE YOU GOING azteca de oro ?


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@May 19 2009, 12:07 PM~13934815
> * had a good time in fresno family !
> *


i still got to post them fresno pictures up !


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

send her a email thats wat i did [email protected]


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@May 21 2009, 02:44 PM~13960632
> *send her a email thats wat i did [email protected]
> *


thanks bro !
i'll do that when i get home ,
thanks again bro !


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@May 21 2009, 03:41 PM~13960591
> *ARE YOU GOING TO SAN BERNADINO ?
> *


NO :nosad: THIS SUNDAY IS THE LA FAMILIA CC SHOW HERE IN MEXICALI :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@May 21 2009, 02:57 PM~13960779
> *NO  :nosad: THIS SUNDAY IS THE LA FAMILIA CC SHOW HERE IN MEXICALI  :biggrin:
> *


TAKE PICTURES AN POST UP ON HERE FOR ME BRO !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

GET READY FOR THE SOCIOS SHOW THIS WEEKEND !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*SUP FAMILY !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

* T ~ G ~ I ~ F ~ !*


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

What's happening Paule :biggrin: 
It was cool kickin' it with u on Sunday @ the LG show  
Good luck @ the Socios show :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@May 22 2009, 12:17 PM~13970080
> *TAKE PICTURES AN POST UP ON HERE FOR ME BRO !
> *


OK HOMEBOY :biggrin:


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

Congrates on the 1st place finish again Celia and Paule! Always good to see you kick. :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

just heard your message. thanks alot paule i apreciate it bro. 

congrats to you and your daughter on the win. :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Congrats on the win homie.


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

CONGRATS CARNAL :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jbkawai_@May 25 2009, 10:02 AM~13990089
> *Congrates on the 1st place finish again Celia and Paule! Always good to see you kick. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS BIG BRUDDA !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@May 25 2009, 10:22 AM~13990226
> *just heard your message. thanks alot paule i apreciate it bro.
> 
> congrats to you and your daughter on the win. :thumbsup:
> *



THANKS BRO !
YOU TOO !
I HAD TO CALL AN GIVE YOU PROPS !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@May 22 2009, 04:09 PM~13972778
> *What's happening Paule :biggrin:
> It was cool kickin' it with u on Sunday @ the LG show
> Good luck @ the Socios show :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


WHAT UP BILLY !
YEAH YOU KNOW !
GOT PICTURES OF US @ LG SHOW !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 25 2009, 10:38 AM~13990328
> *Congrats on the win homie.
> *


THANKS BRO !
HAD A GOOD TIME !
I DIDNT ENJOY GETTING SUN BURN !
bawhahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha !
it was well worth it !


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

thankssssssssssssss for the support n congrats on da win


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 26 2009, 09:59 AM~14000528
> *thankssssssssssssss for the support n congrats on da win
> *


thanks bro !
my daughter an i had a good time !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## bigg ed dogg (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@May 26 2009, 11:43 AM~14001033
> *
> 
> 
> ...


congrats on the win bRO


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

MY WIFEE AN I AT HER BIRTHDAY PARTY !









MY COUSIN AN I 









MY WIFEE AND HER FRIENDS AT HER BIRTHDAY PARTY !










ONE FOR THEM FUCKING HATERZ !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigg ed dogg_@May 26 2009, 10:49 AM~14001104
> *congrats on the win bRO
> *


THANKS BRO !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

* JOEY'S BLACK PEARL TRIKE !*










BEFORE LOOK !










AND AFTER LOOK !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

CELIA'S AND HER USO JOE !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

* had a good time in fresno family !*
[/quote]


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*JESSIE AN I !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

LATE PICTURES FROM FRESNO !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

THE FRESNO SHOW !










THE SOCIOS SHOW !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

* BILLY THE KID AN R.O. PAULE !
*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

CLOWN CONFUTON !
SOCIOS BIKES !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

JAUN FROM BLVD KINGS !


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@May 26 2009, 12:12 PM~14002070
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pic bro . this bike will be at san berna show im ready to lose lol shit i really dont care if i win are lose it all about the fun and peeps likeing the bike :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@May 26 2009, 12:12 PM~14002070
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@May 26 2009, 12:20 PM~14002142
> *nice pic bro . this bike will be at san berna show im ready to lose lol shit i really dont care if i win are lose it all about the fun and peeps likeing the bike :biggrin:
> *


THAT'S RIGHT ME TOO BRO !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@May 26 2009, 12:13 PM~14002081
> *JAUN FROM BLVD KINGS !
> 
> 
> ...


i think we should trade seats


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

Thanks for the pic bro.


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@May 26 2009, 12:45 PM~14002363
> *i think we should trade seats
> *


bawhahahahahha !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@May 26 2009, 12:46 PM~14002375
> *Thanks for the pic bro.
> *


i hope it was ok !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@May 26 2009, 11:45 AM~14002363
> *i think we should trade seats
> *


it matches your new paint. :cheesy:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@May 26 2009, 12:50 PM~14002425
> *it matches your new paint. :cheesy:
> *


it does huh !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

confirmation for san bernardino !
i got out doors for san bernardino !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

I GOT MY CONFIRMATION !


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFF1C1968_@May 26 2009, 01:44 PM~14002944
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


SUP BRO !
HOW ARE YOU ?


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@May 26 2009, 12:45 PM~14002951
> *SUP BRO !
> HOW ARE YOU ?
> *


Good Bro, it was cool talking to you in Fresno. It was just to dam hot :uh: even my 68 was sweating :biggrin:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@May 26 2009, 11:48 AM~14001766
> * BILLY THE KID AN R.O. PAULE !
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: BTK and MR. PAULE :0 
Conrats on another win  Keep stackin' them trophies brotha  
C u @ the next show :thumbsup:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@May 26 2009, 01:48 PM~14002402
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@May 27 2009, 05:13 PM~14018097
> *:biggrin: BTK and MR. PAULE :0
> Conrats on another win   Keep stackin' them trophies brotha
> C u @ the next show :thumbsup:
> *


OH FO SHO BRO !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFF1C1968_@May 26 2009, 02:00 PM~14003089
> *Good Bro, it was cool talking to you in Fresno. It was just to dam hot :uh: even my 68 was sweating :biggrin:
> *


IF I DIDN'T STAND BY THE DOOR 
I THINK I WOULD HAD A HEAT STROKE LOL !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@May 27 2009, 10:58 PM~14021989
> *
> *



MY DAUGHTER BROUGHT HOME 
ANOTHER 1ST PLACE TROPHY BRO !


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@May 28 2009, 12:04 AM~14022058
> *MY DAUGHTER BROUGHT HOME
> ANOTHER 1ST PLACE TROPHY BRO !
> *


ME TOO HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@May 27 2009, 11:09 PM~14022123
> *ME TOO HOMIE  :biggrin:
> *


CONGRADS BRO !
POST UP THEM PICTURES ON HERE !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@May 27 2009, 05:13 PM~14018097
> *:biggrin: BTK and MR. PAULE :0
> Conrats on another win   Keep stackin' them trophies brotha
> C u @ the next show :thumbsup:
> *





:biggrin: :biggrin:   
SAN BERNARDINO SHOW !
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@May 27 2009, 03:26 AM~14011021
> *
> *


RRRRRRRRRR !


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@May 27 2009, 10:01 PM~14022029
> *IF I DIDN'T STAND BY THE DOOR
> I THINK I WOULD HAD A HEAT STROKE LOL !
> *


Thats right.... I did see you standing by the door :biggrin: See you in San Bernardino :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFF1C1968_@May 28 2009, 07:44 AM~14023775
> *Thats right.... I did see you standing by the door :biggrin: See you in San Bernardino  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



YES SIR !
I HOPE IT DOESN'T GET HAS HOT AS FRESNO !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*WHAT UP MY FAMILY OF LOWRIDERZ !*


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:wave: What's up Paule?


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@May 28 2009, 06:49 AM~14023810
> *YES SIR !
> I HOPE IT DOESN'T GET HAS HOT AS FRESNO !
> *


It should be hot, but i don't think as hot as Fresno hopefully not :uh:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFF1C1968_@May 28 2009, 09:19 AM~14024706
> *It should be hot, but i don't think as hot as Fresno hopefully not :uh:
> *


i hope not !

i almost died in fresno !


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@May 26 2009, 01:43 PM~14002347
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam looking good!! :biggrin: congrats on the win


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Apr 23 2009, 09:49 AM~13666151
> *THANKS BRO THAT'S HIS !
> *


 :angry: NO ITS MINE!  :biggrin: WHATS UP PAUL! HOWS YOUR RIDE COMMN ALONG!


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@May 28 2009, 11:17 AM~14025988
> *:angry: NO ITS MINE!   :biggrin: WHATS UP PAUL! HOWS YOUR RIDE COMMN ALONG!
> *


IT'S ALMOST DONE !
JUST GOTTA ADD THE PIN STRIPES AN PUT BACK TOGETHER !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@May 28 2009, 11:00 AM~14025828
> *dam looking good!!  :biggrin: congrats on the win
> *


THANKS BRO !
MY DAUGHTER REALLY HAS THE WIN !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> LATE PICTURES FROM FRESNO !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*TO THE TOP !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

sup my homies !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*DADDY LOVES YOU !*


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@May 29 2009, 09:44 AM~14036304
> *DADDY LOVES YOU !
> *


WHATS WRONG WITH HER?


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 29 2009, 09:52 AM~14036377
> *WHATS WRONG WITH HER?
> *


THANKS FOR ASKING BRO !

MY DAUGHTER HAS A STOMACH FLU !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

TTT !


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@May 29 2009, 09:53 AM~14036392
> *THANKS FOR ASKING BRO !
> 
> MY DAUGHTER HAS A STOMACH FLU !
> *


HOPE SHE GETS WELL SOON......

ME BEING A FATHER MYSELF, I KNOW IT SUCK FOR OUR KIDS TO BE IN ANY KIND OF PAIN OR DISCOMFORT


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 29 2009, 02:49 PM~14039155
> *HOPE SHE GETS WELL SOON......
> 
> ME BEING A FATHER MYSELF, I KNOW IT SUCK FOR OUR KIDS TO BE IN ANY KIND OF PAIN OR DISCOMFORT
> *


SHE'S GETTING A LITTLE BETTER !

I FEEL THE SAME WAY !

ONE LOVE AN RESPECT TO YOU AN YOURS !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

* T ~ G ~ I ~ F ~ *


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*BERTO AN ME !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

6 MORE DAYS TILL WE LEAVE FOR SAN BERNARDINO !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*HAPPT B-DAY FUNKYTOWN ROLLER !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

WHAT UP MY LOW RIDER FAMILY !


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@May 30 2009, 09:43 PM~14049837
> *
> *


WHAT UP JAUN !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

3 USER (S) ARE READING THIS TOPIC .
3 MEMBERS : JUST LIKE KANDY , CHICANOLEGACYSF , 66 ROLLERZ ONLY 

WHAT UP HOMIES !


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@May 26 2009, 11:08 AM~14001338
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Yo wat up paulie! Hey bro sorry I didnt call you after the show , I was feeling sick and headed back to frisco after the trophies asap..... had the flu for 4 dayz after da show day :barf: ......nice pic btw


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@May 30 2009, 09:51 PM~14049913
> *Yo wat up paulie! Hey bro sorry I didnt call you after the show , I was feeling sick and headed back to frisco after the trophies asap..... had the flu for 4 dayz after da show day  :barf:        ......nice pic btw
> *


IT'S COOL BRO !

DAMMIT I FELT THE SAME WAY TOO

SO DID MY DAUGHTER BRO I THINK
THERE WAS A BUG GOING AROUND !!


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

TTT !


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@May 30 2009, 09:55 PM~14049961
> *IT'S COOL BRO !
> 
> DAMMIT I FELT THE SAME WAY TOO
> ...



Damn sorry to hear that bro, hope yous are feelin better  .... it was worth it though right? :cheesy:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@May 30 2009, 10:46 PM~14050349
> *Damn sorry to hear that bro, hope yous are feelin better  ....  it was worth it though right?  :cheesy:
> *


YEAH IT WAS 
CHILLIN WITH ALL 
DIFFERENT BROTHERZ FROM OTHER CLUBS !


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@May 30 2009, 08:44 PM~14049848
> *WHAT UP JAUN !
> *


not much, just browsing lil.


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@May 30 2009, 10:53 PM~14050401
> *not much, just browsing lil.
> *


SAME WIT ME BEFORE I GO TO SLEEP !


----------



## ROLLER13 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@May 30 2009, 10:55 PM~14050415
> *SAME WIT ME BEFORE I GO TO SLEEP !
> *


YEAH BED TIME............ :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@May 30 2009, 09:55 PM~14050415
> *SAME WIT ME BEFORE I GO TO SLEEP !
> *


yea its hard not to get addicted to lil.


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLER13_@May 30 2009, 11:03 PM~14050484
> *YEAH BED TIME............ :biggrin:
> *


YES SIR ROLLER !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@May 30 2009, 11:04 PM~14050493
> *yea its hard not to get addicted to lil.
> *



YEAH ITS HARD TO GET OFF THE COMPUTER !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

BACK ON THIS DAMN COMPUTER AGAIN !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*ROLLERZ ONLY FAMILY !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

* SEE ALL YOU HOMIES IN SAN BERNARDINO !*


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@May 26 2009, 12:48 PM~14002402
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jun 1 2009, 01:37 AM~14058921
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   GOOD LUCK AT SAN BERNARDINO SHOW CARNAL :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jun 1 2009, 12:54 AM~14058978
> *   GOOD LUCK AT SAN BERNARDINO SHOW CARNAL  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS BRO !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

to the top !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

WHAT UP HOMIES !


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

HOWS THE LITTLE DOING


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jun 1 2009, 11:01 AM~14061839
> *HOWS THE LITTLE DOING
> *


SHE'S DOING A LOT BETTER !
THANKS FOR ASKING BRO !
HOW ARE YOU AN YOURS ?


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

* WHAT UP FAMILY !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

* SEE ALL YOU HOMIES IN SAN BERNARDINO !*


----------



## ROLLER13 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jun 1 2009, 12:25 PM~14062540
> * SEE ALL YOU HOMIES IN SAN BERNARDINO !
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## Guezo1 (Dec 6, 2008)

Whats up pauly u going to the streetlow show june 7 in antioch.......


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

Sup Family you folks be safe! Take plenty flix in SB. I'll take plenty in Antioch! One Love......


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jbkawai_@Jun 3 2009, 05:21 PM~14086442
> *Sup Family you folks be safe! Take plenty flix in SB. I'll take plenty in Antioch! One Love......
> *


I WILL MY BRUDDA !
I'LL HIT YOU UP WHEN I'M DOWN THERE !

1 LOVE !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Guezo1_@Jun 1 2009, 07:40 PM~14066886
> *Whats up pauly u going to the streetlow show june 7 in antioch.......
> *



NAW MY BROTHER !

I'M GOING TO SAN BERNARDINO !

IF YOUR GOING GOOD LUCK AN POST UP PICTURES !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*GOOD LUCK AT THE ANTIOCH SHOW FAMILY !*


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

I'LL SEE SOME OF YOU IN SAN BERNARDINO !


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jun 4 2009, 07:14 PM~14098354
> *:wave:
> *


SEE YOU IN SAN BERNARDINO MY bROther


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*6 MORE HOURS WE WILL BE ON OUR WAY !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*FAMILY IN A COUPLE OF HOURS WE WILL PARTY LIKE A ROCKSTAR !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

* SEE ALL YOU HOMIES IN SAN BERNARDINO !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

GOOD LUCK TO ALL THE BROTHERZ WHO ARE GOING TO SAN BERNARDINO OR ANTIOCH SHOW !


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

You guys were looking good in San Bernardino :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jun 5 2009, 12:30 PM~14105087
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



WHAT UP BROTHER !

MY DAUGHTERZ TRIKE TOOK 2ND PLACE FOR SEMI CUSTOM !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFF1C1968_@Jun 9 2009, 08:44 AM~14137358
> *You guys were looking good in San Bernardino :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


SUP MARIO !
YEAH WE DID OK BRO !
SO WERE YOU FELLAS !


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jun 9 2009, 08:44 AM~14137999
> *SUP MARIO !
> YEAH WE DID OK BRO !
> SO WERE YOU FELLAS !
> *


Thanks, can't wait to hang out again. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFF1C1968_@Jun 9 2009, 10:04 AM~14138222
> *Thanks, can't wait to hang out again.  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


OH FO SHO BRO !

AT THE WEGO TOUR !


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

What up my brother, yo Paulie again man thanks for everything carnal. Ur a straight up kool ass G and i'm happy to call u my homie. Freddy Alfaro just got done with the murals on ur bikla and wait till u see them carnal,,,,, they're off the chain clean!!!! We'll talk soon homie.


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jun 9 2009, 12:28 PM~14139737
> *What up my brother, yo Paulie again man thanks for everything carnal. Ur a straight up kool ass G and i'm happy to call u my homie. Freddy Alfaro just got done with the murals on ur bikla and wait till u see them carnal,,,,, they're off the chain clean!!!!  We'll talk soon homie.
> *


THANKS JOHHNY !

YOUR HELLA OF A bROther YOUR SELF !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jun 9 2009, 12:28 PM~14139737
> *What up my brother, yo Paulie again man thanks for everything carnal. Ur a straight up kool ass G and i'm happy to call u my homie. Freddy Alfaro just got done with the murals on ur bikla and wait till u see them carnal,,,,, they're off the chain clean!!!!  We'll talk soon homie.
> *



THANKS FOR T- SHIRTS MY bROther !


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jun 9 2009, 12:31 PM~14139777
> *THANKS JOHHNY !
> 
> YOUR HELLA OF A bROther YOUR SELF !
> *


Real proud to be ur R.O. brother Paulie.


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jun 9 2009, 12:28 PM~14139737
> *What up my brother, yo Paulie again man thanks for everything carnal. Ur a straight up kool ass G and i'm happy to call u my homie. Freddy Alfaro just got done with the murals on ur bikla and wait till u see them carnal,,,,, they're off the chain clean!!!!  We'll talk soon homie.
> *



LET IT BE KNOWN JOHNNY FROM
KRAZYKUTTING IS NOW AN ALWAYS 
WILL BE A ROLLERZ ONLY FAMILY MEMBER !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

_*CELIA'S EVIL WAY GOT 2nd PLACE !*_


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

watupems!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Jun 9 2009, 01:09 PM~14140138
> *  watupems!!!!!!!!!
> *


WHAT UP MY bROther !
HOW WAS YOUR TRIP BACK HOME ?
HOW LONG WAS THE RIDE ?


----------



## bigg ed dogg (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jun 9 2009, 01:38 PM~14139856
> *CELIA'S EVIL WAY GOT 2nd PLACE !
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigg ed dogg_@Jun 9 2009, 01:17 PM~14140223
> *:thumbsup:
> *


THANKS bROther !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> Real proud to be ur R.O. brother Paulie.


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

celia congrats mija on your win 

-uncle taco


----------



## EVIL WAYS (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jun 9 2009, 01:38 PM~14140420
> *celia congrats mija on your win
> 
> -uncle taco
> *


THANK YOU UNCLE TACO


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

Few pix I took at StreetLow Sunday few of our cars and few of some family friends up here in Da Bay!

















































































































































And here is what Uso Jay thought of the Show!!! :roflmao: 








[/quote]


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

Congrates on another win in San Berdo! See you soon Celia and Paulie!


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jbkawai_@Jun 9 2009, 04:25 PM~14142130
> *Congrates on another win in San Berdo! See you soon Celia and Paulie!
> *


SEE YOU IN WOODLAND BRUDDA !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jbkawai_@Jun 9 2009, 04:25 PM~14142130
> *Congrates on another win in San Berdo! See you soon Celia and Paulie!
> *


THANKS FOR THE PICTURES UCE !


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jun 9 2009, 12:38 PM~14139856
> *CELIA'S EVIL WAY GOT 2nd PLACE !
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: Congrats on another win Celia :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
It was a no show 4 me brotha :nosad: 
Bike almost done Paule :biggrin: C u soon


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@Jun 9 2009, 04:58 PM~14142441
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: Congrats on another win Celia :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> It was a no show 4 me brotha :nosad:
> Bike almost done Paule :biggrin:    C u soon
> *


hope so bro !
wood land show is coming up soon !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*R.O. FAMILY HAVING A GOOD TIME IN CORONA PRE PARTY !*


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jun 9 2009, 05:02 PM~14142491
> *hope so bro !
> wood land show is coming up soon !
> *


 :biggrin: Just waiting on finishing touches :around: 
As soon as I get it completed, it's full speed ahead :machinegun: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@Jun 9 2009, 05:08 PM~14142543
> *:biggrin: Just waiting on finishing touches :around:
> As soon as I get it completed, it's full speed ahead :machinegun:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



COOL !

MY OTHER BIKE IS ALMOST DONE TOO !


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jun 9 2009, 05:11 PM~14142568
> *COOL !
> 
> MY OTHER BIKE IS ALMOST DONE TOO !
> *


Hell yeah brotha :biggrin: :biggrin: 

I'll hit u up when i get this 1 done


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@Jun 9 2009, 05:14 PM~14142592
> *Hell yeah brotha :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> I'll hit u up when i get this 1 done
> *



HELL YEAH !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*BAY AREA CHAPTER !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*KRAZYKUTTING AN PAULE !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*IN SAN BERNARDINO !*


----------



## JohnnyGuam (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jun 10 2009, 08:03 AM~14149137
> *<span style='font-family:Times'>NICE PIC OF THE HOMIES FROM LOW CREATIONS AND ROLLERZ ONLY, WUDDUP PAULE*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JohnnyGuam_@Jun 10 2009, 09:37 AM~14149443
> *ISLANDERS C.C. !</span>*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*NINETEEN . O . FOUR AND 66 ROLLERZ ONLY !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

* THE WINNERZ !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*ONE DOWN ASS ROLLER !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

* MY WIFE AN R.O. SISTAZ !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*<span style=\'font-family:Geneva\'>CHEERS TO THE FAMILY !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

* BACK ON TOP FAMILY !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

TO ~ THE ~ TOP ~


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jun 10 2009, 11:39 AM~14150497
> *<span style=\'font-family:Geneva\'>CHEERS TO THE FAMILY !
> 
> 
> ...


I can tell he new Uso! He holding the plaque backward :biggrin: he'll get the hang of it tho Uso!


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jun 10 2009, 11:32 AM~14150428
> * MY WIFE AN R.O. SISTAZ !
> 
> 
> ...


Oh Weeee!


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jun 10 2009, 10:58 AM~14150169
> *ONE DOWN ASS ROLLER !
> 
> 
> ...


Thats my girl!


----------



## JohnnyGuam (Oct 24, 2008)

HERE'S THE BANNER PAULE, MUCH LUV FROM THE ISLANDERS CAR CLUB FAMILY


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jun 9 2009, 12:48 PM~14139945
> *
> 
> 
> ...



OH MY GODDDDD!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jbkawai_@Jun 10 2009, 04:41 PM~14153271
> *Oh Weeee!
> *



YUP !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JohnnyGuam_@Jun 10 2009, 10:38 PM~14157298
> *
> 
> 
> ...



MAHALO !
ONE LOVE BRUDDA !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jbkawai_@Jun 10 2009, 04:45 PM~14153317
> *Thats my girl!
> *


YEAH SHE IS !
ARE YOU GOING TO WOODLAND ?


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFF1C1968_@Jun 11 2009, 08:26 AM~14159454
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


SUP MARIO !
HEY WE REALLY 
DIDNT GET A CHANE TO TALK OUT THERE !


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jun 9 2009, 06:01 PM~14143121
> *<span style='font-family:Times'>HERE'S THE BANNER PAULE, MUCH LUV FROM THE ISLANDERS CAR CLUB FAMILY
> *


*
Wat up John, dope banner homie was nice choppn it up with u in San Berdo homie. Call me anytime John. Peace.*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jun 11 2009, 09:49 AM~14160163
> *That's what i'm talkn bout Paulie, feels real good being part of Great Club Family like R.O. especially when i already had a bunch of good homie that we're in the club and after chilling with Troy at his crib and the fellas......i'm real happy dawgy. :biggrin:
> 
> Nice pic of Robert,Gilly,Bullet,Taco,Paulie,Turtle,Vic,Raul,David,George n Da rest of the CALI Ryders lookn all G'd up. Nice work Cali homies ya'll brought some heat to San Bernadino.
> ...



I'M GLAD MY bROther !

THANK AGAIN FOR THE T-SHIRT !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

* ROLLERZ ONLY FAMILY !*


----------



## JohnnyGuam (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jun 11 2009, 09:32 AM~14160553
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NOW DO WE HAVE A WINNER, HELL YEAH!


----------



## JohnnyGuam (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jun 11 2009, 09:36 AM~14160599
> *<span style='font-family:Times'>THAT'S A GOOD PIC*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JohnnyGuam_@Jun 11 2009, 10:47 AM~14160704
> *NOW DO WE HAVE A WINNER,    HELL YEAH!
> *



MAHALO BRUDDA !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JohnnyGuam_@Jun 11 2009, 10:48 AM~14160717
> *THAT'S A GOOD PIC
> *


THANKS JOHNNY !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

* DOLL - E - GIRL !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

* SAN BERNARDINO SHOW !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

* JOHNNY SOUTH COUNTY AN JULEZ L.A.HARBOR !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

* DOLL-E-GIRL !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*TO ~ THE ~ TOP ~ FAMILY ~ *


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

*FULL COVERAGE OF THE SAN BERNARDINO LOWRIDER MAGAZINE SHOW 2009...click here*


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jun 11 2009, 09:37 AM~14160043
> *YEAH SHE IS !
> ARE YOU GOING TO WOODLAND ?
> *


We be there uce! probably bring 12 from here plus bikes!


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JohnnyGuam_@Jun 10 2009, 10:38 PM~14157298
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats Bad A$$ Johnny! Love it Uce!


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jbkawai_@Jun 11 2009, 04:56 PM~14164266
> *We be there uce! probably bring 12 from here plus bikes!
> *


SO WLL WE !
YOU KNOW CELIA'S EVIL WAYS IS GOING !
BIG BRUDDA LOVE MAN I'LL TALK TO YOU LATER USO !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JohnnyGuam_@Jun 11 2009, 10:48 AM~14160717
> *THAT'S A GOOD PIC
> *


MAHALO UCE !
BUT IT TOOK ME A MIN TO GET MYSELF UP LOL !


----------



## 46cruzr (Jul 6, 2007)

so i finally came to check out the topic looks good but i am to tired to post pics so i will do it tomorrow


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

* OH SHNAP DADDY O IS ON LINE WHERE YOU BEEN BRO !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 46cruzr_@Jun 11 2009, 11:51 PM~14168508
> *so i finally came to check out the topic looks good  but i am to tired to post oics so i will do it tomorrow
> *


NO IF I GOT TO STAY ON SO DO YOU FOR 5 MIN !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*JEENIFER AN BIG DEE !*










REAL GOOD PEOPLE !
F.F.F.F!
FAMILY FOREVER FOREVER FAMILY !


----------



## 46cruzr (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jun 11 2009, 11:53 PM~14168517
> *NO IF I GOT TO STAY ON SO DO YOU FOR 5 MIN !
> *


 5 min then we out bawhhhaahahahahaha dzzz snorings makn me tired lol


----------



## 46cruzr (Jul 6, 2007)

we didnt get any pics of me daniel you and vivian hmmm we gonna have to go up there for your birthday


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 46cruzr_@Jun 11 2009, 11:55 PM~14168535
> *5 min then we out bawhhhaahahahahaha dzzz snorings makn me tired lol
> *


YOOUR CRAZY SIS !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 46cruzr_@Jun 11 2009, 11:57 PM~14168546
> *we didnt get any pics of me daniel you and vivian hmmm we gonna have to go up there for your birthday
> *


YOU KNOW HOW WE DO SIS !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

WHAT UP Artistic TX !
HOW'S IT GOING IN TEXAS BRO !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

* R.O. FAMILY , FRANKIE AN KRIS !*










BROTHER AN SISTA HAVING A GOOD TIME !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*MY FAMILY ! JOHNNY , JENNY AN DANIEL !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*ROLLERZ ONLY PASEO ROBLES CHAPTER !*


----------



## 46cruzr (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jun 12 2009, 12:02 AM~14168575
> *MY FAMILY ! JOHNNY , JENNY AN DANIEL !
> 
> 
> ...



you know we family !!!!! them coronas were good !!! you said 5 minutes lol


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jun 12 2009, 01:59 AM~14168559
> *WHAT UP Artistic TX !
> HOW'S IT GOING IN TEXAS BRO !
> *


sorry. I was reading back. its good homie.


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 12 2009, 12:08 AM~14168612
> *sorry. I was reading back. its good homie.
> *


I'M GLAD YOU CAME 
BY MY DAUGHTERZ THREAD !


----------



## 46cruzr (Jul 6, 2007)

CELIAS EVIL WAYS


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jun 12 2009, 02:10 AM~14168630
> *I'M GLAD YOU CAME
> BY MY DAUGHTERZ THREAD !
> *


lol no problem man.


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 46cruzr_@Jun 12 2009, 12:06 AM~14168596
> *you know we family !!!!! them coronas were good !!! you said 5 minutes lol
> *


NOT REALLY !
5 MIN ON FILIPINO TIME IS LIKE AN HOUR LOL LOL


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 46cruzr_@Jun 12 2009, 12:10 AM~14168632
> *CELIAS EVIL WAYS
> 
> 
> ...


DANM THAT'S A BAD ASS TRIKE !
I WISH IT WAS MINE !















OH YEAH IT'S MY DAUGHTERZ !


----------



## 46cruzr (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jun 12 2009, 12:12 AM~14168641
> *NOT REALLY !
> 5 MIN ON FILIPINO TIME IS LIKE AN HOUR LOL LOL
> *


AND MEXICAN TIME IS LIKE 5 HOURS CAUSE YOU KNOW ALL THEM CORONAS WE BE DRINKING BE ALTERING OUR TIME


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*ME AN THE WIFEE !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 46cruzr_@Jun 12 2009, 12:14 AM~14168660
> *AND MEXICAN TIME IS LIKE 5 HOURS CAUSE YOU KNOW ALL THEM CORONAS WE BE DRINKING  BE ALTERING OUR TIME
> *


OH MY GOD YOUR CRAZY !


----------



## 46cruzr (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jun 12 2009, 12:15 AM~14168662
> *ME AN THE WIFEE !
> 
> 
> ...


YOU GUYS ARE REALLY COOL FAMILY !!! VIVIAN N PAULIE ROLLERZ ONLY BAY AREA


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

* LIL PRINCESS !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*PASO ROBLES CHAPTER*


----------



## 46cruzr (Jul 6, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 46cruzr (Jul 6, 2007)

U STILL UP PAULIE


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 46cruzr_@Jun 12 2009, 12:19 AM~14168686
> *TTT
> *


WELL SISTA !
LOVE YOU GUYS 
YOU HAVE GOOD NITE !
I HALLA AT YOU IN DA MORNING !


----------



## 46cruzr (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jun 12 2009, 12:22 AM~14168695
> *WELL SISTA !
> LOVE YOU GUYS
> YOU HAVE GOOD NITE !
> ...


SOUNDS GOOD TO ME !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 46cruzr_@Jun 12 2009, 12:23 AM~14168703
> *SOUNDS GOOD TO ME !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


WHAT !
LOVING GOOD POSITIVE PEOPLE !
OR I'LL HALLA AT YOU IN THE MORNING !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Jun 11 2009, 12:57 PM~14161878
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS MANNY !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*BAY AREA CHAPTER ! *


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*ROLLERZ ONLY PASO ROBLES CHAPTER !*



























[/quote]


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*KRIS AN FRANKIE ! *


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

* BETO'S 62 ! *


----------



## EVIL WAYS (Jun 9, 2009)

ROLLERZ ONLY ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EVIL WAYS (Jun 9, 2009)

THE WORLD IS OURS!!!!!!!!!
-ROLLERZ ONLY C.C 
BAY AREA CHAPTER


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EVIL WAYS_@Jun 12 2009, 01:56 PM~14173123
> *THE WORLD IS OURS!!!!!!!!!
> -ROLLERZ ONLY C.C
> BAY AREA CHAPTER
> *


HELLO EVIL WAYS !
HOWS YOUR DADDY !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

* THANK GOD IT'S FRIDAY !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EVIL WAYS_@Jun 12 2009, 01:53 PM~14173086
> *ROLLERZ ONLY ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



HELLO MY BABY GIRL !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

* TO THE TOP !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EVIL WAYS_@Jun 12 2009, 01:53 PM~14173086
> *ROLLERZ ONLY ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



X 2,000,000 !


----------



## 46cruzr (Jul 6, 2007)

TTT    :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> THE WORLD IS OURS!!!!!!!!!
> -ROLLERZ ONLY C.C
> BAY AREA CHAPTER


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 46cruzr_@Jun 12 2009, 10:08 PM~14176881
> *TTT        :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

TO MY DAUGHTER CELIA 
YOUR DADDY LOVES YOU VERY MUCH ......
MOMMIE CARRIED YOU FOR 9 MONTHS ,
DADDY WILL CARRY YOU FOR THE REST OF MY LIFE .....


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*TO THE TOP !*


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> *NINETEEN . O . FOUR AND 66 ROLLERZ ONLY !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*to the top ! *


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jun 15 2009, 01:14 PM~14196391
> *to the top !
> *


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

BAD ASS ROLLERZ ONLY FAMILY !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

* LIL PRINCESS !*










I LIKE THIS PEDAL CAR !

CAN I HAVE IT LOL !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

TO THE TOP OF THE WORLD FAMILY !


----------



## 46cruzr (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jun 15 2009, 04:24 PM~14198474
> *TO THE TOP OF THE WORLD FAMILY !
> *


TO THE TOP   WHAT UP PAULIE


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 46cruzr_@Jun 15 2009, 04:46 PM~14198709
> *TO THE TOP     WHAT UP PAULIE
> *


WHAT SIS AN bRO !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*HAPPY 16YEAR ANNIVERSARY TO ME AN WIFEE ! *


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jun 16 2009, 10:57 AM~14206501
> *<span style='font-family:Times'>HAPPY ANNIVERSARY  *


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 16 2009, 11:27 AM~14206831
> *HAPPY ANNIVERSARY
> *


THANKS BRO !


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

Happy Anniversary bro.


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jun 16 2009, 11:46 AM~14207050
> *Happy Anniversary bro.
> *


THANKS JAUN !


----------



## 46cruzr (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jun 16 2009, 10:57 AM~14206501
> *HAPPY 16YEAR ANNIVERSARY TO ME AN WIFEE !
> 
> 
> ...


HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!!


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

Happy Anniversary Paule, keep it going :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@Jun 16 2009, 01:27 PM~14207975
> *Happy Anniversary Paule, keep it going :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


THANKS MY BROTHER !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 46cruzr_@Jun 16 2009, 01:23 PM~14207929
> *HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!!
> *


THANKS MY SISTA !


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jun 16 2009, 10:57 AM~14206501
> *HAPPY 16YEAR ANNIVERSARY TO ME AN WIFEE !
> 
> 
> ...


Right On Uce Love you guys! See the Fam in Woodland.....


----------



## JohnnyGuam (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jun 16 2009, 09:57 AM~14206501
> *<span style='font-family:Times'>HAPPY ANNIVERSARY, MUCH LUV TO THE BOTH OF YOU, AND MAY YOU BOTH BE BLESSED FOR MANY YEARS TO COME*


----------



## sanjosecustomz (Oct 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jbkawai_@Jun 16 2009, 03:58 PM~14209389
> *Right On Uce Love you guys! See the Fam in Woodland.....
> *


another con grats from the UCE family


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jbkawai_@Jun 16 2009, 03:58 PM~14209389
> *Right On Uce Love you guys! See the Fam in Woodland.....
> *


THANKS MY BRUDDA JOE !
WE LOVE YOU TOO !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JohnnyGuam_@Jun 16 2009, 04:11 PM~14209488
> * AND SAME TO YOU AN YOURS , MUCH LOVE !</span>*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

* A SNEEK PEEK OF CELIA'S DADDY'S 66 !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*THANKS FOR THE LOVE EVERY BODY !*


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jun 17 2009, 01:02 PM~14218279
> * A SNEEK PEEK OF CELIA'S DADDY'S 66 !
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 looking good bro.


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 17 2009, 02:02 PM~14219358
> *:0  :0  :0  :0 looking good bro.
> *


THANKS BRO !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

GOING TO GET MORE STUFF ADDED TO THIS TRIKE !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*celia my love , your daddy's car is almost done !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

LOVE YOU MY DAUGHTER !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

* THANKS FOR THE LOVE FAMILY !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*TO THE TOP !*


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jun 16 2009, 10:57 AM~14206501
> *<span style='font-family:Times'>HAPPY 16 ANNIVERSARY ..... may you and mrs have many more!!!! peace*


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Michi (Mar 16, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Happy B-Day Paulie.


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 18 2009, 02:45 PM~14230654
> *Happy B-Day Paulie.
> *


THANKS bROther


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jun 18 2009, 03:54 PM~14230736
> *THANKS bROther
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Jun 17 2009, 06:47 PM~14222118
> *Wat up paulie, HAPPY 16 ANNIVERSARY ..... may you and mrs have many more!!!! peace
> *


THANK YOU BRO !
TODAY IS MY BIRTHDAY !
SO MUCH GO ON IN THE MONTH OF JUNE !


----------



## EVIL WAYS (Jun 9, 2009)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO MY DADDY PAULE *


FROM YOUR DAUGHTER CELIA !


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS (Aug 8, 2008)

FROM YOUR JOB HAPPY B-DAY 66 ROLLERZ ONLY !
ENJOY YOUR DAY OFF !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Michi_@Jun 18 2009, 02:42 PM~14230623
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CELIA LIKES THE PICTURE MICHI !


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY PAULE :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

HAVE A PERFECT DAY BRO


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

Hau'oli La Hanau Bruddah! Hope you have plenty more!!! Enjoy.... :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@Jun 18 2009, 03:50 PM~14231250
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY PAULE :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> HAVE A PERFECT DAY BRO
> *


THANKS BILLY THE KID !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jbkawai_@Jun 18 2009, 03:54 PM~14231291
> *Hau'oli La Hanau Bruddah! Hope you have plenty more!!! Enjoy.... :biggrin:
> *


MAHALO BRUDDA !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EVIL WAYS_@Jun 18 2009, 03:16 PM~14230939
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO MY DADDY PAULE
> FROM YOUR DAUGHTER CELIA !
> *


thank you my daughter !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EVIL WAYS_@Jun 18 2009, 03:16 PM~14230939
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO MY DADDY PAULE
> FROM YOUR DAUGHTER CELIA !
> *


i love you celia !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

TO THE TOP ROLLERZ !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*CELIA DADDY'S 66 IMPALA SS IS ALMOST DONE !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*TO THE TOP FAMILY !*


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jun 18 2009, 09:40 PM~14234263
> *CELIA DADDY'S 66 IMPALA SS IS ALMOST DONE !
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO MY DADDY PAULE *
> FROM YOUR DAUGHTER CELIA !
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*WIFEE , ME AN MOMS !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

_ TOP ~ THE ~ TOP ~ FAMILY ~ _


----------



## JohnnyGuam (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jun 18 2009, 08:30 PM~14234806
> *<span style='font-family:Times'>HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY PAULE, AND MAY YOU HAVE MANY MORE MY BROTHA. ONE LUV PAULE, U DA MAN *


----------



## sanjosecustomz (Oct 31, 2005)

dam i cant keep up happy birthday the 665 is lookin clean


----------



## SJ 77 MONTE (Aug 13, 2008)

happy be lated birthday paule !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JohnnyGuam_@Jun 19 2009, 12:47 AM~14236385
> *HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY PAULE, AND MAY YOU HAVE MANY MORE MY BROTHA. ONE LUV PAULE, U DA MAN
> *


MAHALO BRUDDA !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sanjosecustomz_@Jun 19 2009, 03:00 AM~14236758
> *dam i cant keep up happy birthday the 665 is lookin clean
> *



thanks uce !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SJ 77 MONTE_@Jun 19 2009, 09:46 AM~14238569
> *happy be lated birthday paule !
> *


thanks bro !


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jun 18 2009, 08:40 PM~14234263
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a good pic but the buy in the back fucks it up. :biggrin: j/p  I like that bro. It looks real clean and I cant wait to see it at the shows.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jun 18 2009, 09:30 PM~14234806
> *WIFEE , ME AN MOMS !
> 
> 
> ...


  I hope you had a good one.


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 19 2009, 12:57 PM~14240175
> *Thats a good pic but the buy in the back fucks it up.  :biggrin:  j/p    I like that bro. It looks real clean and I cant wait to see it at the shows.
> *



thanks bro 
the guy in the back makes the car look better ! lol


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

HEY WHOS THAT FATASS GUY IN DA BACKROUND OF DA NICE CAR PICS???? :uh:


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

Happy Fathers Day Uce! Enjoy the day with the family....


----------



## JohnnyGuam (Oct 24, 2008)

WUSSUP PAULE


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jbkawai_@Jun 21 2009, 09:55 AM~14253088
> *Happy Fathers Day Uce! Enjoy the day with the family....
> *


MAHALO BRUDDA 
SAME TO YOU !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JohnnyGuam_@Jun 22 2009, 01:44 AM~14259965
> *WUSSUP PAULE
> *


WHAT UP JOHNNY !
HOW WAS YOUR FATHERS DAY !
we celibrated my birthday with fathers day on saturday 
should of been there friends an family had a good time !


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

What up Paulie, heres the murals that Alfaro threw down on ur Precious Heavenly Angel bike homie. Wait till the parts go on this art piece, will defenitly be one of a kind. :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*BAY AREA CHAPTER !*



























OH MY GOD !
THAT A SICK A-- BIKE ! :tears: :tears: :tears: 
MY WIFE VIVIAN IS GOING TO LOVE IT !
THANKS bRO FROM THE BOTTOM OF MY HEART ! :tears: :angel: :tears: :angel:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*I'LL POST UP PICTURES OF MY PARTY LATER !*


----------



## EVIL WAYS (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jun 22 2009, 11:33 AM~14262434
> *What up Paulie, heres the murals that Alfaro threw down on ur Precious Heavenly Angel bike homie. Wait till the parts go on this art piece, will defenitly be one of a kind.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


WOW !


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jun 22 2009, 11:36 AM~14262456
> *OH MY GOD !
> THAT A SICK A-- BIKE ! :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> MY WIFE VIVIAN IS GOING TO LOVE IT !
> ...


i love doing this bike!! im glad to be part of this build!!..


----------



## EVIL WAYS (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by alfaroair_@Jun 22 2009, 12:45 PM~14262991
> *i love doing this bike!! im glad to be part of this build!!..
> *


YOU DID MY MOMMY'S BIKE ?


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EVIL WAYS_@Jun 22 2009, 12:47 PM~14263000
> *YOU DID MY MOMMY'S BIKE ?
> *




CELIA I'LL BE HOME BY 4 !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by alfaroair_@Jun 22 2009, 12:45 PM~14262991
> *i love doing this bike!! im glad to be part of this build!!..
> *


THANKS BRO !
YOU DID A BAD ASS WORK !


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EVIL WAYS_@Jun 22 2009, 12:47 PM~14263000
> *YOU DID MY MOMMY'S BIKE ?
> *


yes i did that airbrush work... :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by alfaroair_@Jun 22 2009, 12:53 PM~14263056
> *yes i did that airbrush work... :biggrin:
> *


I GUESS MY DAUGHTER WAS ON LINE !


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jun 22 2009, 12:52 PM~14263052
> *THANKS BRO !
> YOU DID A BAD ASS WORK !
> *


thanks homie! i love doing this one... :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by alfaroair_@Jun 22 2009, 12:58 PM~14263101
> *thanks homie! i love doing this one... :biggrin:
> *


WHEN JOHNNY SHOWED ME PICTURES OF IT BEFORE !

IT LOOKED BAD A-- !


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jun 22 2009, 12:59 PM~14263107
> *WHEN JOHNNY SHOWED ME PICTURES OF IT BEFORE !
> 
> IT LOOKED BAD A-- !
> *


im glad you guys liked it..cant way to see it together plus krazy kutting parts will add to the look more..+johnny does hella good work!!..


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

4 USER (S) ARE READING THIS TOPIC !
4 MEMBERS bigg ed dogg , aztec de oro , alfarorir , 66 ROLLERZ ONLY !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by alfaroair_@Jun 22 2009, 01:02 PM~14263125
> *im glad you guys liked it..cant way to see it together plus krazy kutting parts will add to the look more..+johnny does hella good work!!..
> *



I HAVE'NT SEEN THE HANDLE BARS YET .
I HAVE SEEN THE FORKS BRO THERE BAD A-- !


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jun 22 2009, 01:04 PM~14263147
> *I HAVE'NT SEEN THE HANDLE BARS YET .
> I HAVE SEEN THE FORKS BRO THERE BAD A-- !
> *


all i can tell you is going to b one sick bike!!!.. :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> THANKS BRO !
> I LIKE THAT RO IN THE PICTURE !
> DID YOU DO THAT ? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by alfaroair_@Jun 22 2009, 01:13 PM~14263220
> *all i can tell you is going to b one sick bike!!!.. :biggrin:
> *



THAT'S WHAT THEY KEEP TELLING ME !


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> > THANKS BRO !
> > I LIKE THAT RO IN THE PICTURE !
> > DID YOU DO THAT ? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 22 2009, 01:17 PM~14263252
> *Yes sir.
> *



THAT BAD A-- JOB WELL DONE !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

THANKS FOR THE PICTURE BRO !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK OF MY WIFES BIKE !*


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jun 22 2009, 01:47 PM~14263464
> *WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK OF MY WIFES BIKE !
> 
> 
> ...


Thats Viv's? I just saw that on Delgados page dat buggah nice bro!


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jbkawai_@Jun 22 2009, 02:15 PM~14263668
> *Thats Viv's? I just saw that on Delgados page dat buggah nice bro!
> *


YEAH THAT 'S HER BIKE !


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jun 22 2009, 03:26 PM~14263322
> *THANKS FOR THE PICTURE BRO !
> *


No problem


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 22 2009, 02:58 PM~14263977
> *No problem
> *


CAN YOU DO ANOTHER WITH MY DAUGHTERZ TRIKE !

THAT'S A CRAZY ASS PICTURE OF ME THOU LOL !


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jun 22 2009, 05:07 PM~14264080
> *CAN YOU DO ANOTHER WITH MY DAUGHTERZ TRIKE !
> 
> THAT'S A CRAZY ASS PICTURE OF ME THOU LOL !
> *


yea when I get home I can


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 22 2009, 03:07 PM~14264083
> *yea when I get home I can
> *



THANKS BRO !

THERES A GOOD PICTURE OF IT 
ON ROLLERZ ONLY BIKE THREAD THE LAST PAGE !


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jun 22 2009, 05:09 PM~14264094
> *THANKS BRO !
> 
> THERES A GOOD PICTURE OF IT
> ...


OK Ill go get


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 22 2009, 03:10 PM~14264105
> *OK Ill go get
> *


THANKS AGAIN !


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jun 22 2009, 03:47 PM~14263464
> *WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK OF MY WIFES BIKE !
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## 46cruzr (Jul 6, 2007)

TTT bikes tight paulie


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

And 1 more to be funny. Wheres Paulie?


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> THANKS BRO !
> I LOVE IT !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 46cruzr_@Jun 22 2009, 04:27 PM~14264870
> *TTT bikes tight paulie
> *


YEAH VIV IS GOING TO HAVE A CLEAN A-- BIKE !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 22 2009, 03:07 PM~14264083
> *yea when I get home I can
> *



THANKS BRO
IT LOOKS BAD A-- BRO !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Jun 22 2009, 03:20 PM~14264210
> *:0  :0
> *


THANKS BRO !


----------



## EVIL WAYS (Jun 9, 2009)

> TTT bikes tight paulie
> [/ quote]
> hi auntie jenny


----------



## EVIL WAYS (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 22 2009, 05:11 PM~14265400
> *And 1 more to be funny. Wheres Paulie?
> 
> 
> ...


i see my daddy !


----------



## EVIL WAYS (Jun 9, 2009)

to the top !


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EVIL WAYS_@Jun 23 2009, 02:19 PM~14273471
> *i see my daddy !
> *


haha hes in the corner ahah


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 23 2009, 01:09 PM~14273985
> *haha hes in the corner ahah
> *


THATS A TRIP !

GOOD WORK !


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jun 22 2009, 01:47 PM~14263464
> *WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK OF MY WIFES BIKE !
> 
> 
> ...


*add another Rollerz Only TOP DOG to the LIST !!!!!!!* :0 :thumbsup: :worship: :h5:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jun 23 2009, 01:16 PM~14274039
> *add another Rollerz Only TOP DOG to the LIST !!!!!!! :0  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :h5:
> *



thanks bRO !
i hope so !


----------



## 46cruzr (Jul 6, 2007)

> > TTT bikes tight paulie
> > [/ quote]
> > hi auntie jenny
> 
> ...


----------



## EVIL WAYS (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 46cruzr_@Jun 23 2009, 01:52 PM~14274382
> *HI Sweetie whatcha doin i was in town earlier hows summer its sooooo hot over here 100 today gonna go swimming ur dad said u guys might come this way n see  me uncle d and kids ??????????? hope so  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


we might go next weekend.im really excited i cant wait to play with alssya


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

It's looking tight :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Can't wait 2 c it completed


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@Jun 23 2009, 07:11 PM~14277430
> *It's looking tight :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Can't wait 2 c it completed
> *


S--T ME TOO !
I WAIT TO HAVE IT ,
SO I CAN SEE MY WIFES FACE WHEN SHE SEE'S IT !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Jun 22 2009, 03:20 PM~14264210
> *:0  :0
> *


THANKS HOMIE !


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jun 22 2009, 01:47 PM~14263464
> *WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK OF MY WIFES BIKE !
> 
> 
> ...



damn bro !!!!, thats a sickass design homie, trust me!. :cheesy: You definitly scoring some points with the wife!!!!


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jun 22 2009, 02:47 PM~14263464
> *WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK OF MY WIFES BIKE !
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKIN GOOD CARNAL


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jun 25 2009, 12:22 PM~14295503
> *LOOKIN GOOD CARNAL
> *


thanks bro !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Jun 25 2009, 11:41 AM~14295167
> *damn bro !!!!, thats a sickass design homie, trust me!.  :cheesy:  You definitly scoring some points with the wife!!!!
> *


YEAH !
THEY GOT DOWN ON THIS BIKE !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*i love this picture !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jun 25 2009, 03:04 PM~14296444
> *i love this picture !
> 
> 
> ...


nice pic carnal


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jun 25 2009, 02:11 PM~14296505
> *nice pic carnal
> *


thanks bro !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 25 2009, 02:10 PM~14296496
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dammit 
looking good bro !

thank you !


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jun 25 2009, 02:07 PM~14296465
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for that support bro!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by alfaroair_@Jun 25 2009, 02:49 PM~14296911
> *thanks for that support bro!!!   :biggrin:
> *



it cool !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

to the top !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

i love this mural !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## daddy o (Mar 24, 2007)

:thumbsup: Looks like a another R-O winner .


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jun 25 2009, 02:03 PM~14296435
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the support big dog, the bikes are lookin fresh.


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by daddy o_@Jun 25 2009, 10:56 PM~14302688
> *:thumbsup:  Looks like a another R-O winner .
> *


MAY BE I CAN KEEP UP WITH YOU MY BROTHER !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Jun 26 2009, 01:05 AM~14303457
> *Thanks for the support big dog, the bikes are lookin fresh.
> *


NO PROBLEM PARE !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK OF MY WIFES BIKE !*

























giving props to freddy an the delgado brothers !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*to ~ top ~ top !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*T ~ G ~ I ~ F ~ !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

what up family !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by alfaroair_@Jun 25 2009, 02:49 PM~14296911
> *thanks for that support bro!!!   :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> THANKS FOR THE RO PICTURE !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

3 User (s ) are reading this topic 
3 member : evil ways ,the poor boys ,66 ROLLERZ ONLY


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

HELLO EVIL WAYS !


----------



## EVIL WAYS (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jun 29 2009, 08:56 PM~14335152
> *HELLO EVIL WAYS !
> *


hello 66 ROLLERZ ONLY


----------



## EVIL WAYS (Jun 9, 2009)

*HI MY DADDY !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EVIL WAYS_@Jun 29 2009, 09:03 PM~14335236
> *hi my love !*


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

What's up Paule? :biggrin: 

How's everything brother?  

Ur wife's bike is looking tight


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@Jun 29 2009, 09:11 PM~14335346
> *What's up Paule? :biggrin:
> 
> How's everything brother?
> ...



THANKS BROTHER ! :biggrin: 

YEAH I'M STILL WAITING TO SEE THEM TO PUT IT TOGETHER !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 25 2009, 02:10 PM~14296496
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YEAH BRO YOU DID THAT PRETTY FAST THAT DAY !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

My Princess AZZIE reppin ROLLERZ ONLY throwin up the 1 on her trike.
Much love to ya bROther.
















THis pics of me and her-- its for all the haters that be checcin in on your page here.

*R.O. IV LIFE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
NO PROBLEM B RO


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

>


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> Original
> 
> Motherfuckin
> 
> ...


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

WHAZZ UP


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> MY KRAZY ASS !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 46cruzr_@Jun 12 2009, 12:20 AM~14168690
> *U STILL UP PAULIE
> *


SUP SISTA HAD A GOOD TIME !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jun 26 2009, 02:06 PM~14307652
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jun 29 2009, 11:14 PM~14336911
> *
> *


what's up homie !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jun 30 2009, 12:23 AM~14337029
> *what's up homie !
> *


I WIN BEST IN SHOW AT CALEXICO HISTORIC ROUTE 66 CAR SHOW :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jun 29 2009, 11:44 PM~14337236
> *I WIN BEST IN SHOW AT CALEXICO HISTORIC ROUTE 66 CAR SHOW  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


congrads !
looking good homie !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

_to the top !_


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

TO THE TOP!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jun 29 2009, 09:52 PM~14336609
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sup Paule? :biggrin: your crazy for that pic.


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by alfaroair_@Jun 30 2009, 02:36 PM~14342540
> *TO THE TOP!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


yes sir !
my brother !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jun 30 2009, 03:18 PM~14342905
> *Sup Paule? :biggrin: your crazy for that pic.
> *



THAT NIGHT JAUN !
I GOT HELLA SICK FOR DRINKING THAT BLACK LIQUOR !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

_MORNING PEEPS ! _


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*to the top !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EVIL WAYS_@Jun 29 2009, 09:03 PM~14335236
> *HI MY DADDY !
> *


HI CELIA !

I LOVE YOU !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

>


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

TO THE TOP FAMILY !


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 1 2009, 05:12 PM~14355530
> *
> *


sup homie !
there is a woodland show out here on july 12 !
swing threw if you can !


----------



## SJ 77 MONTE (Aug 13, 2008)

*WHAT UP PAULE !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by alfaroair_@Jun 30 2009, 02:36 PM~14342540
> *TO THE TOP!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


X 2


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

TTT:biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by alfaroair_@Jul 2 2009, 12:45 PM~14363531
> *TTT:biggrin:
> *


x 2


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jul 2 2009, 02:22 PM~14364521
> *TTT !
> *


X 2


----------



## oldiescc52 (Oct 2, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

Happy fourth of July Celia love you guys! See you next week in woodland babygirl!
Tell your mom and pops Alohaz!


----------



## jimenez bikes (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jul 2 2009, 02:22 PM~14364521
> *:biggrin:
> *


whats up bRO :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jimenez bikes_@Jul 3 2009, 04:13 AM~14370573
> *whats up bRO :biggrin:
> *


what my bROther !

how's it going out there ?


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by oldiescc52_@Jul 2 2009, 02:42 PM~14364750
> *TTT
> *


 q-vo


----------



## EVIL WAYS (Jun 9, 2009)

*HAPPY 4th OF JULY TO ALL !*


----------



## EVIL WAYS (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jbkawai_@Jul 2 2009, 03:33 PM~14365339
> *Happy fourth of July Celia love you guys! See you next week in woodland babygirl!
> Tell your mom and pops Alohaz!
> *


Aloha uncle Joe!!!! My Daddy and I are going to the woodland show we will see you there!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EVIL WAYS_@Jul 3 2009, 07:51 PM~14375957
> *HAPPY 4th OF JULY TO ALL !
> *


X 200


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jul 3 2009, 09:46 PM~14376729
> *:
> *


wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

TO THE TOP !


----------



## JohnnyGuam (Oct 24, 2008)

WUZZUP FAMILY, SORRY, JUST BEEN TO BUSY. I HOPE YA'LL HAD A FUN AND SAFE 4TH. WUDDUP PAULE, MY BROTHA, I WAS KICKIN IT WITH ONE OF YOUR MEMBERS IN ORANGE COUNTY WITH A SILVER RAGTOP 65 OR 66 IMPALA. REAL COOL HOMIE


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JohnnyGuam_@Jul 5 2009, 01:04 AM~14383356
> *WUZZUP FAMILY, SORRY, JUST BEEN TO BUSY. I HOPE YA'LL HAD A FUN AND SAFE 4TH. WUDDUP PAULE, MY BROTHA, I WAS KICKIN IT WITH ONE OF YOUR MEMBERS IN ORANGE COUNTY WITH A SILVER RAGTOP 65 OR 66 IMPALA. REAL COOL HOMIE
> *


oh yeah that's cool !
yeah we had a good time last night , 
a few people came to the house , shot off safe fire works !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*TO THE TOP !*


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

WHATS UP PAULE HOW WAS YOUR 4TH OF JULY


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 5 2009, 03:29 PM~14386009
> *WHATS UP PAULE HOW WAS YOUR 4TH OF JULY
> *


it was hell cool george !
how was yours lil homie ?


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

TTT!!!


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

T
T
T
for my Family!
See you folks in Woodland Uce! One Love....... :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*TO THE TOP FRED!
*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jbkawai_@Jul 6 2009, 04:05 PM~14395236
> *T
> T
> T
> ...




HEY UCE !
CELIA'S IS HAVING A 
BIRTHDAY PARTY AT DA HOUSE !


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jul 6 2009, 04:28 PM~14395481
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *








X 2 HOMIE !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*to the top family !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jul 6 2009, 04:23 PM~14395430
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanks!!! HOMIE! :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*GOOD MORNING FAMILY*


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS (Aug 8, 2008)

> *TO THE TOP FRED!
> *
> 
> 
> :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

WHAT IT DEW FAMILY !


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jul 7 2009, 11:58 AM~14403022
> *
> 
> 
> ...


q-vo carnal !


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jul 6 2009, 04:25 PM~14395451
> *HEY UCE !
> CELIA'S IS HAVING A
> BIRTHDAY PARTY AT DA HOUSE !
> *


Thats the one on the 18th? I'll be on Kaua'i leaving Monday after Woodland and coming back the 21st Uce! You know I would be up in the house with my coors lite! :biggrin:


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jul 7 2009, 11:58 AM~14403022
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT BUGGAH BAD ASS! Make me wanna build a two wheeler! :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jbkawai_@Jul 7 2009, 04:31 PM~14405499
> *Thats the one on the 18th? I'll be on Kaua'i leaving Monday after Woodland and coming back the 21st Uce! You know I would be up in the house with my coors lite! :biggrin:
> *



we'll kick it in woodland !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

i got another frame laying a round $ 150 for the frame alone !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*WHAT UP FAMILY !*


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jul 7 2009, 02:58 PM~14403022
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Jul 8 2009, 07:16 PM~14416897
> *
> *



what up bro 
how was your 4th of july !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

TTMFT !


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

WHAT'S UP PAULE :wave: :wave: 

GETTING READY 4 THE WOODLAND SHOW? :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@Jul 8 2009, 10:31 PM~14419399
> *WHAT'S UP PAULE :wave:  :wave:
> 
> GETTING READY 4 THE WOODLAND SHOW? :biggrin:
> *


YEAH BRO !

I'VE BEEN POLISHING THE BIKE SINCE MONDAY !

I HOPE CELIA'S EVIL WAYS DOES GOOD UP THERE !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*WHAT'S UP FAMILY !*


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> TTT :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> X 2,000,000


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*i'll see you homies in woodland !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*to the top every body !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jul 9 2009, 09:09 AM~14422352
> *i'll see you homies in woodland !
> *



WOOD LAND HERE WE COME !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*SEE YOU HOMIES IN WOODLAND !*


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 10 2009, 02:23 PM~14436550
> *
> *


DONT FORGET TO 
BRING THAT PUMP JAUN !


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jul 10 2009, 03:15 PM~14436463
> *SEE YOU HOMIES IN WOODLAND !
> *


good luck carnal


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jul 10 2009, 03:11 PM~14436956
> *good luck carnal
> *


THANKS HOMIE !


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jul 10 2009, 04:22 PM~14437060
> *THANKS HOMIE !
> *


----------



## Michi (Mar 16, 2009)

GEEZ... Someone's alittle excited about going to woodland LOL
:uh:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Michi_@Jul 10 2009, 03:34 PM~14437165
> *GEEZ... Someone's alittle excited about going to woodland LOL
> :uh:
> *


oh my god !

YEAH I AM A LITTLE !

ARE YOU GOING ?

VIVIAN IS STAYING HOME FOR THIS ONE !


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

:uh: :uh: get a life...geez!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

OMG!!!!


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 11 2009, 10:46 AM~14442962
> *OMG!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jun 29 2009, 10:52 PM~14336609
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RollerZ 57_@Jul 11 2009, 11:29 AM~14443298
> *:0
> *



SUP PARE !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

MY DAUGHTER AN I BROUGHT HOME A TROPHY 
FROM THE STREET LOW WOODLAND SHOW !


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jul 13 2009, 09:29 AM~14456153
> *MY DAUGHTER AN I BROUGHT HOME A TROPHY
> FROM THE STREET LOW WOODLAND SHOW !
> *


CONGRATS BRO


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jul 13 2009, 09:35 AM~14456623
> *CONGRATS BRO
> *



THANKS BRO !

THERE WHERE A LOT OF SICK ASS BIKES OUT THERE !


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jul 13 2009, 08:29 AM~14456153
> *MY DAUGHTER AN I BROUGHT HOME A TROPHY
> FROM THE STREET LOW WOODLAND SHOW !
> *



congrats homie


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 13 2009, 11:28 AM~14457731
> *congrats homie
> *


THANKS BRO !


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jun 30 2009, 12:52 AM~14336609
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Yager? :barf: :biggrin: I see you placed? 1st?


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

WHAT YOU TALKING ABOUT YAGER SHOTS ARE BOMB :h5:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 13 2009, 11:56 AM~14458031
> *WHAT YOU TALKING ABOUT YAGER SHOTS ARE BOMB  :h5:
> *


NAW O.FOUR !

IT TASTED NASTY AS HELL 
BUT I WAS TOASTED THAT NIGHT !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*ROLLERZ ONLY BAY AREA @ WOODLAND SHOW !*


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

PAULIEZ ONLY!! :biggrin: what's up homie good seeing you again


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 13 2009, 01:56 PM~14458031
> *WHAT YOU TALKING ABOUT YAGER SHOTS ARE BOMB  :h5:
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jul 13 2009, 02:12 PM~14458198
> *NAW O.FOUR !
> 
> IT TASTED NASTY AS HELL
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 13 2009, 12:23 PM~14458321
> *:nosad:
> *


I AGREE !

NASTY AS BLACK TAR LOL !


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jul 13 2009, 02:24 PM~14458333
> *I AGREE !
> 
> NASTY AS BLACK TAR LOL !
> *


I was drunk saturday night watching the fight. finished the bottle. yuck it was nasty but as you said. I was toasted.


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 13 2009, 12:26 PM~14458354
> *I was drunk saturday night watching the fight. finished the bottle. yuck it was nasty but as you said. I was toasted.
> *


I HEARD THAT !

BAWHAHAHAHAHA !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*ROLLERZ ONLY BAY AREA !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*CELIA'S EVIL WAYS *


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*MY DAUGHTER WITH HELL BOUND REGAL !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*MICHI WITH HELL BOUND !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*MICHI AN EVIL WAYS WITH HELL BOUND !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

_ROLLERZ ONLY BAY AREA !_[/b]


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

Congrats on ur win Celia's Evil Ways :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
I missed a hell of a good show Paule   
I will b @ San Bernadino Wego 4 sure bro :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@Jul 13 2009, 01:09 PM~14458836
> *Congrats on ur win Celia's Evil Ways :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> I missed a hell of a good show Paule
> I will b @ San Bernadino Wego 4 sure bro :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



THANKS BRO !

YEAH YOU'LL SEE ME IN SAN BERNARDINO !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

MY DAUGHTER CELIA WITH HER COUNSIN JOEY WITH HER TROPHY !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

CONGRADS TO BIG BRUDDA JOE FROM UCE C.C. !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

CONGRADS TO DOMINGO FROM ROLLERZ ONLY BAY AREA !










BEST PEARL !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

MY NEPHEW GOT A TROPHY FOR HIS MUSTANG !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*MICHI WITH HELL BOUND !*


















GOT 1ST PLACE !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

STILL LOW RIDERING TO THE TOP !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

IT WAS GOOD SEEING A LOT OF HOMIES OUT IN WOODLAND !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jul 13 2009, 12:22 PM~14458314
> *PAULIEZ ONLY!! :biggrin:  what's up homie good seeing you again
> *



LOL !

I GIVE YOU TOP DOGS NOTHING BUT LOVE !

IT WAS GOOD SEEING YOU OUT THERE BROTHER !


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jul 13 2009, 02:06 PM~14459538
> *MY NEPHEW GOT A TROPHY FOR HIS MUSTANG !
> 
> 
> ...



 

831 rep in Woodland :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 13 2009, 08:51 PM~14464227
> *
> 
> 831 rep in Woodland  :biggrin:
> *



that's cool !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

frisco street low show i'm there in my home town !


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)

Congratz on the win thats a clean trike


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 13 2009, 09:28 PM~14464721
> *
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOV2PRTY_@Jul 13 2009, 09:33 PM~14464777
> *Congratz on the win thats a clean trike
> *


THANK YOU !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> *ROLLERZ ONLY BAY AREA !*
> 
> CELIA MY DAUGHTER ,
> 
> YOUR DADDY'S PROUD OF YOU !


----------



## EVIL WAYS (Jun 9, 2009)

> > *HEY THATS MY TRIKE!*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

YOUR DADDY'S PROUD OF YOU !
*HEY THATS MY TRIKE!*
[/quote]
YEAH IT IS !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO RO JENNY FROM PASO ROBLEZ !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*MUCH RESPECT TO YOU POISON 831*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

HAVE A SAFE TRIP TO SAN BERNARDINO !


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jul 13 2009, 10:14 PM~14465261
> *MUCH RESPECT TO YOU POISON 831
> *


Much respects to u too pauly!!! Ur daughters trike was looking good in woodland... Hopefully we could set up right beside each other in sb homie


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Jul 13 2009, 10:20 PM~14465342
> *Much respects to u too pauly!!! Ur daughters trike was looking good in woodland... Hopefully we could set up right beside each other in sb homie
> *



THAT WOULD BE HELLA COOL !

WERE GETTING THERE SATURDAY EARLY MORNING !


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jul 13 2009, 10:22 PM~14465363
> *THAT WOULD BE HELLA COOL !
> 
> WERE GETTING THERE SATURDAY EARLY MORNING !
> *


Ill see u that saturday then homie!!


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Jul 13 2009, 10:32 PM~14465475
> *Ill see u that saturday then homie!!
> *


SEE YOU THEN !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*SUP FRED!
*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

TO THE TOP !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jul 13 2009, 10:07 PM~14465177
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO RO JENNY FROM PASO ROBLEZ !
> *


X 2


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

> *SUP FRED!
> *


sup player!!!


























[/quote]


----------



## EVIL WAYS (Jun 9, 2009)

> sup player!!!


[/quote]
IM PAULES DAUTHER!!!! I WANT A SHRIT!! IM A SMALL! :biggrin:


----------



## EVIL WAYS (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOV2PRTY_@Jul 13 2009, 09:33 PM~14464777
> *Congratz on the win thats a clean trike
> *


THANK YOU


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*TO THE TOP ! *


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> sup player!!!


[/quote]


HEY FRED !

MY DAUGHTER WANT'S A T-SHIRT !


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

did your wifes bike make it to denver?


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 16 2009, 08:28 AM~14491546
> *did your wifes bike make it to denver?
> *


NAW !

TONY O. PM ME AN SAID IT'S GOING TO MAKE TO ANOTHER SHOW !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jul 16 2009, 07:57 AM~14491327
> *TO THE TOP !
> *



X 2,000,000


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

TTT!!!!!!!!


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by alfaroair_@Jul 16 2009, 09:44 AM~14492218
> *TTT!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


YOU KNOW THIS BRO !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EVIL WAYS_@Jul 14 2009, 09:00 PM~14476814
> *THANK YOU
> *


LOOKING GOOD MY DAUGHTER !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

TO THE TOP FAMILY !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jul 16 2009, 01:17 PM~14493612
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 nice plaque  sexy hyna :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jul 16 2009, 01:43 PM~14494470
> *nice plaque   sexy hyna  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS HOMIE !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

:thumbsup:
[/quote]


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

HEY FRED !

MY DAUGHTER WANT'S A T-SHIRT !
[/quote]
top ot t's???what size???


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> HEY FRED !
> 
> MY DAUGHTER WANT'S A T-SHIRT !


top ot t's???what size???
[/quote]

A MEDIUM FOR LADIES !


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

> top ot t's???what size???


A MEDIUM FOR LADIES !
[/quote]
 coo


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> A MEDIUM FOR LADIES !


 coo
[/quote]
COOL !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*TO THE TOP FAMILY !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOV2PRTY_@Jul 13 2009, 09:33 PM~14464777
> *Congratz on the win thats a clean trike
> *


TO THE TOP BRO !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

good morning homies !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> *ROLLERZ ONLY BAY AREA !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY BIG D !*


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 17 2009, 11:34 AM~14503723
> *
> *


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:
[/quote]


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Man words cant' say enuff bout how Krazy klean this TNT project is coming toghether!!!! Ridiculous what u can do when u DESIGN/CAD/KUT/ENGRAVE/PLATE/ENGINEER IIINNNN HHHOUUUSSSEE!!!! Please direct ur interest in TNT parts at TonyO or myself we will be more than pleasantly happy waiting by the phone for u guys to order some TNT parts. :biggrin:


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

Sup Uce! Got some Puka's for you from Kauai bro! Eh thats a sweet pix me kita and Celia can you post it on Uce page for me I'll holla at you 2mrro Uce!!!


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by shaka64_@Jul 19 2009, 10:59 PM~14522504
> *Sup Uce! Got some Puka's for you from Kauai bro! Eh thats a sweet pix me kita and Celia can you post it on Uce page for me I'll holla at you 2mrro Uce!!!
> *


OH FO SHO !

GLAD YOU HAD A GOOD TRIP TO THE ISLAND !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

:biggrin: 








:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jul 13 2009, 12:50 PM~14458642
> *MY DAUGHTER WITH HELL BOUND REGAL !
> 
> 
> ...


IT WILL BE MY DAUGHTERS BIRTHDAY ON THURS DAY !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*ROLLERZ ONLY BAY AREA !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO MY ***** JULEZ *


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 13 2009, 09:28 PM~14464721
> *
> *


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> T-SHIRTS !
> 5 XL
> 2 SMALL !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*JULY 23rd IS MY DAUGHTERS BIRTHDAY !*


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jul 20 2009, 03:02 PM~14527982
> *JULY 23rd IS MY DAUGHTERS BIRTHDAY !
> *



Orale sounds like a good excuse to get the bikes together? :dunno:


----------



## EVIL WAYS (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Jul 20 2009, 08:09 PM~14531857
> *Orale sounds like a good excuse to get the bikes together?  :dunno:
> *


no really it is my birthday !
my mommy , daddy an i are leaving
for the wego tour in san bernardino this weekend


----------



## EVIL WAYS (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jul 16 2009, 07:57 AM~14491327
> *TO THE TOP !
> *


to the top daddy !


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jul 20 2009, 03:02 PM~14527982
> *JULY 23rd IS MY DAUGHTERS BIRTHDAY !
> *



tell her HAPPY B DAY from the SOCIOS FAMILY :biggrin:


----------



## EVIL WAYS (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 20 2009, 09:45 PM~14533288
> *tell her HAPPY B DAY from the SOCIOS FAMILY  :biggrin:
> *


thank you ,
my daddy says thank you bro !
it's really not till thurrsday but thank you !


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EVIL WAYS_@Jul 20 2009, 09:57 PM~14533417
> *thank you ,
> my daddy says thank you bro !
> it's really not till thurrsday but thank you !
> *




next show have your Daddy bring you by my booth and get your gift :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 20 2009, 10:06 PM~14533574
> *next show have your Daddy bring you by my booth and get your gift  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS YOU !
WE WILL FO SHO !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY CELIA !*

FOR TOMORROW MY LOVE !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by shaka64_@Jul 19 2009, 10:59 PM~14522504
> *Sup Uce! Got some Puka's for you from Kauai bro! Eh thats a sweet pix me kita and Celia can you post it on Uce page for me I'll holla at you 2mrro Uce!!!
> *


 hey uce !

tomorrow will be celia's birthday !

hip hip hoooooray !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Jul 20 2009, 08:09 PM~14531857
> *Orale sounds like a good excuse to get the bikes together?  :dunno:
> *


it's already for the wego tour this weekend !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jul 22 2009, 10:37 AM~14549266
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY CELIA !
> 
> FOR TOMORROW MY LOVE !
> *


10 TIMES !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

TO THE TOP !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY CELIA !*

FOR TOMORROW CELIA !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jul 22 2009, 03:30 PM~14551681
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   SEEEXXXYYYY  WHAZZ UP BRO :wave: :wave:


----------



## Michi (Mar 16, 2009)

Celia!

:biggrin:


----------



## EVIL WAYS (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Michi_@Jul 22 2009, 04:53 PM~14553273
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thank you auntie .


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: HAPPY BIRTHDAY CELIA :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

Hau'oli La Hanau (Happy Birthday in Hawaiian) baby Girl have a great day
Love Uncle Joe


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS CELIA :biggrin:  Happy Birthday


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

SAPO VERDE! :biggrin:


----------



## IBREEZ69 (Dec 25, 2003)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY CELIA !

HOPE IT WAS A GOOD ONE !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

THANK YOU !

FOR SHOWING MY DAUGHTER LOVE EVERYBODY !


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

today was the first time ive seem this trike in person. looks great. lots of details


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Paulie how do you like your handlebars so far? :biggrin: 











Crosses engraved on the tips of the handlebar grips


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 25 2009, 05:25 PM~14580735
> *today was the first time ive seem this trike in person. looks great. lots of details
> *


THANKS bRO !
I GOT MORE TO DO BEFORE THE 
VEGAS SHOW !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 28 2009, 06:35 PM~14609099
> *Paulie how do you like your handlebars so far? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



THOSE ARE BAD ASS !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*CELIA'S EVIL WAYS GOT 1ST PLACE AT THE WEGO SHOW !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

PICTURES WILL BE POSTED SOON !


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jul 28 2009, 11:28 PM~14612048
> *CELIA'S EVIL WAYS GOT 1ST PLACE AT THE WEGO SHOW !
> *


congrats bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jul 28 2009, 10:28 PM~14612048
> *CELIA'S EVIL WAYS GOT 1ST PLACE AT THE WEGO SHOW !
> *


Never any doubt in my mind Uso! Adding to the collection :thumbsup: Congrates.........


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by shaka64_@Jul 29 2009, 04:50 PM~14619560
> *Never any doubt in my mind Uso! Adding to the collection :thumbsup: Congrates.........
> *



THANKS UCE !

HOW WAS YOUR WEEKEND !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jul 28 2009, 11:13 PM~14612430
> *congrats bro  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



THANKS BRO !

WE HAD A GOOD TIME DOWN THERE !


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

sup Paulie!!!!! Your daughter's bike is looking great man!!!


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 29 2009, 09:03 PM~14622569
> *sup Paulie!!!!! Your daughter's bike is looking great man!!!
> *


THANKS BRO !
MY WIFE DID REAL GOOD ON THE DISPLAY !
HAVE YOU CHECK IT OUT ON THE WEGO TOUR THREAD YET ?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jul 29 2009, 11:06 PM~14622611
> *THANKS BRO !
> MY WIFE DID REAL GOOD ON THE DISPLAY !
> HAVE YOU CHECK IT OUT ON THE WEGO TOUR THREAD YET ?
> *


no where is the thread? shoot me the link bro!!


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 29 2009, 09:09 PM~14622667
> *no where is the thread? shoot me the link bro!!
> *



SORRY BRO I DONT KNOW DO THAT !

IT IS ON THE BIKE THREAD !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IBREEZ69_@Jul 25 2009, 05:03 PM~14580622
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY CELIA !
> 
> HOPE IT WAS A GOOD ONE !
> *



SUP WOLF !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 23 2009, 10:38 PM~14566889
> *SAPO VERDE!  :biggrin:
> *



WHAT THAT !


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jul 29 2009, 09:56 PM~14622480
> *THANKS BRO !
> 
> WE HAD A GOOD TIME DOWN THERE !
> *


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jul 29 2009, 11:00 PM~14623844
> *
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## bigg ed dogg (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jul 29 2009, 10:03 PM~14622577
> *:biggrin:
> *


see you in frisco bRO


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*celia's evil ways !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*ME AN WOLF !*


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Jul 29 2009, 08:28 PM~14621570
> *TURN UP YOUR VOLUME THIS NEW SONG IS THE SHIZNIIIITTTTT!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

SORRY PAULE...I HAVE TO JAM...GOTTA TAKE THE FAMILY TO VEGAS THIS WEEKEND....GOTTA DO A VEGAS RUN :biggrin: ILL ADD THESE PICS WHEN I GET BACK...


----------



## KaDa (Apr 4, 2004)

sup heres a cupple picsof the bike u told me topost tell me wat u think
base coat

















wet sand

















last coat of clear


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jul 30 2009, 12:45 PM~14627704
> *celia's evil ways !
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Jul 30 2009, 01:38 PM~14629193
> *SORRY PAULE...I HAVE TO JAM...GOTTA TAKE THE FAMILY TO VEGAS THIS WEEKEND....GOTTA DO A VEGAS RUN :biggrin: ILL ADD THESE PICS WHEN I GET BACK...
> *



COOL THANKS !

HALLA AT YOU LATER bRO !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KaDa_@Jul 31 2009, 09:13 AM~14637122
> *sup heres a cupple picsof the bike u told me topost tell me wat u think
> base coat
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jul 31 2009, 11:38 AM~14638397
> *BAD ASS
> *



THANKS HOMIE !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Jul 30 2009, 01:34 PM~14629141
> *
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*TO THE TOP FAMILY !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

* ALMOST 20 HOURS AWAY TO THE FRISCO SHOW !*


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jul 31 2009, 12:55 PM~14638573
> *THANKS HOMIE !
> *


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

TO THE TOP FAMILY !


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jul 30 2009, 11:45 AM~14627704
> *celia's evil ways !
> 
> 
> ...





:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*DOLL-E-GIRL AN CEL-E-GIRL *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jul 29 2009, 11:23 PM~14622841
> *SORRY BRO I DONT KNOW DO THAT !
> 
> IT IS ON THE BIKE THREAD !
> *


Yeah I've seen it...Your wife did a great job bro!!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 1 2009, 06:20 PM~14648610
> *Yeah I've seen it...Your wife did a great job bro!!!
> *



THANKS CARNAL !

HEY MY WIFE HELP ME AGAIN AT THE STREET LOW SHOW IN FRISCO !

WE CAME HOME WITH ANOTHER AWARD !
I'M PROUD OF MY LITTLE GIRL AN WIFEEE !

MUCH AN REPECT TO LUXURIOUS !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> 8 / 8 / 09 !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*CELIA'S EVIL WAYS COME HOME WITH ANOTHER AWARD!*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

CELIA'S EVIL WAYS MIGHT BE STRIPED DOWN !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

WHAT UP FAMILY !


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

What's up paulie good seein you out there this weekend! That Frisco wind aint no joke


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

ROLLERZ DO IT AGAIN...BAYAREA SHOW FRISCO....HERES A FEW PICS!


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Aug 4 2009, 01:12 AM~14668546
> *CELIA'S EVIL WAYS COME HOME WITH ANOTHER AWARD!
> *


----------



## Michi (Mar 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Aug 4 2009, 12:13 AM~14668549
> *CELIA'S EVIL WAYS MIGHT BE STRIPED DOWN !
> *





What do you mean by that? What are you gonna do with it? :0


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Aug 4 2009, 12:12 AM~14668546
> *CELIA'S EVIL WAYS COME HOME WITH ANOTHER AWARD!
> *


Congrates to your daughter , you guyz going to bay bosses next weekend?


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Aug 4 2009, 11:55 AM~14671910
> *What's up paulie good seein you out there this weekend! That Frisco wind aint no joke
> *


I KNOW BRO !
but i live out here , i'm used ti it !
it's always good seeing my topdogs brother !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Aug 4 2009, 07:40 PM~14676557
> *Congrates to your daughter , you guyz going to bay bosses next weekend?
> *


thanks bro ; same to you for the beach cruzer right !
not to sure yet unless it a show yet 
is it a show too ?


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Michi_@Aug 4 2009, 04:51 PM~14674818
> *What do you mean by that? What are you gonna do with it? :0
> *


what i mean by that )
taking it apart an get more pin stripes or murals under the bike before las vegas !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> ROLLERZ DO IT AGAIN...BAYAREA SHOW FRISCO....HERES A FEW PICS!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*ROLLERZ ONLY FAMILY WITH 10 TROPHIES *


----------



## Michi (Mar 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Aug 4 2009, 11:43 PM~14679404
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Actually Beto's missing so didn't we take 11 trophies =)

:biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

ROLLERZ DO IT AGAIN...BAYAREA SHOW FRISCO....HERES A FEW PICS!


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Michi_@Aug 5 2009, 08:56 AM~14681598
> *Actually Beto's missing so didn't we take 11 trophies =)
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


YEAH YOUR RIGHT !
I THINK BEST MULTI PAINT 
BEST PEARLS


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*TO ~ THE ~ TOP ~ !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> ROLLERZ DO IT AGAIN...BAYAREA SHOW FRISCO....HERES A PIC!


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

celia's evil ways is one of my wifes favortie trikes..looks bad ass homie.. Congrats on ur win as well  ... hope to see u at some other shows in the furture.. 

i like the way ur wifes bike is looking .....those handlebars look cleannnn..


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Aug 5 2009, 10:08 AM~14682297
> *celia's evil ways is one of my wifes favortie trikes..looks bad ass homie.. Congrats on ur win as well  ... hope to see u at some other shows in the furture..
> 
> i like the way ur wifes bike is looking .....those handlebars look cleannnn..
> *


THANKS BRO !

YEAH THAT WAS ONE OF MY PROJECTS YEARS AGO !

SO I HAD ASKED IF KRAZY KUTTING CAN FINISH IT 

BUT THEY DECIDED TO BUILD IT UP FROM SCRATCH !

YOU GOT TO LOVE THEM LOL !


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Aug 5 2009, 10:12 AM~14682338
> *THANKS BRO !
> 
> YEAH THAT WAS ONE OF MY PROJECTS YEARS AGO !
> ...


can't wait to see it complete...its going to to super clean.... :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Aug 5 2009, 10:15 AM~14682389
> *can't wait to see it complete...its going to to super clean.... :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


I CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT EITHER !

THANKS BRO !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

TOP DOGS IS ON LINE !

MUCH LOVE AN RESPECT TO YALL !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*HI CELIA MY DAUGHTER !*


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> LOOKING GOOD !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> THANKS BRO !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*TO THE TOP FAMILY !*


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Aug 5 2009, 05:25 PM~14686647
> *TO THE TOP FAMILY !
> *


Congrates on the Hardware in "The City" show Uso. See you at Bay Area Bosses BBQ Saturday :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by shaka64_@Aug 5 2009, 05:53 PM~14686894
> *Congrates on the Hardware in "The City" show Uso. See you at Bay Area Bosses BBQ Saturday :biggrin:
> *


MAY BE !

IV'E BEEN REALLY SICK UCE !

I HALLA AT YOU LATER !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Aug 4 2009, 11:55 AM~14671910
> *What's up paulie good seein you out there this weekend! That Frisco wind aint no joke
> *


YEAH IT WAS GOOD SEEING YOU IN MY NICK OF THE WOODS LOL !

IT WAS SO WINDY I BROUGHT BACK CANDLE STICK IN MY DISPLAY LOL !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Aug 5 2009, 05:25 PM~14686647
> *TO THE TOP FAMILY !
> *


X 200


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

WHAT UP FAMILY !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

celia !

i love you !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

TO THE TOP


----------



## daddy o (Mar 24, 2007)

TTT :wave:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by daddy o_@Aug 6 2009, 09:14 PM~14699074
> *TTT :wave:
> *


GOOD TALKING TO YOU DADDY O .


----------



## Michi (Mar 16, 2009)

I'm getting my Pedal Car next week!!!!!!!!!!!!

Can't wait to see it :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 



Hope I like it :around:


----------



## Michi (Mar 16, 2009)

I made this for Celia :biggrin:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

WASSUP ........FINISHED STRIPPING DOWN MY 67 AND DROPPING HER OFF MONDAY FOR SUM BODYWORK AND NEW PAINT JOB....GETTING DOOR HANDLES AND ANTENNAS SHAVED OFF FOR A SLEEKER LOOK.....ALL INTERIOR AND EXTERIOR TRIM INCLUDING BUMPERS HAVE BEEN RECHROMED LOOKING BRAND NEW....HAVENT DECIDED ON DA COLOR YET......{MAYBE A BLUE/GREEN COMBO?} ANY SUGGESTIONS ARE WELCOMED :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Aug 7 2009, 02:41 PM~14705343
> *WASSUP ........FINISHED STRIPPING DOWN MY 67 AND DROPPING HER OFF MONDAY FOR SUM BODYWORK AND NEW PAINT JOB....GETTING DOOR HANDLES AND ANTENNAS SHAVED OFF FOR A SLEEKER LOOK.....ALL INTERIOR AND EXTERIOR TRIM INCLUDING BUMPERS HAVE BEEN RECHROMED LOOKING BRAND NEW....HAVENT DECIDED ON DA COLOR YET......{MAYBE A BLUE/GREEN COMBO?} ANY SUGGESTIONS ARE WELCOMED    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


DAMMIT !

LOOKING GOOD BRO !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> I made this for Celia :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Michi_@Aug 7 2009, 10:00 AM~14702575
> *I'm getting my Pedal Car next week!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Can't wait to see it  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...



I KNOW IT'S GOING TO BE BAD ASS !

WE'RE GOING TO NEED A TURNTABLE FOR IT !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Aug 7 2009, 02:41 PM~14705343
> *WASSUP ........FINISHED STRIPPING DOWN MY 67 AND DROPPING HER OFF MONDAY FOR SUM BODYWORK AND NEW PAINT JOB....GETTING DOOR HANDLES AND ANTENNAS SHAVED OFF FOR A SLEEKER LOOK.....ALL INTERIOR AND EXTERIOR TRIM INCLUDING BUMPERS HAVE BEEN RECHROMED LOOKING BRAND NEW....HAVENT DECIDED ON DA COLOR YET......{MAYBE A BLUE/GREEN COMBO?} ANY SUGGESTIONS ARE WELCOMED    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



I WAS THINKING ,

PURPLE WITH A BLUE PEARL !


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

See you at Bosses bbq homie!


----------



## EVIL WAYS (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Michi_@Aug 7 2009, 10:30 AM~14702812
> *I made this for Celia  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



THANK YOU AUNTIE MICHELLE! :wave:


----------



## EVIL WAYS (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Aug 7 2009, 02:41 PM~14705343
> *WASSUP ........FINISHED STRIPPING DOWN MY 67 AND DROPPING HER OFF MONDAY FOR SUM BODYWORK AND NEW PAINT JOB....GETTING DOOR HANDLES AND ANTENNAS SHAVED OFF FOR A SLEEKER LOOK.....ALL INTERIOR AND EXTERIOR TRIM INCLUDING BUMPERS HAVE BEEN RECHROMED LOOKING BRAND NEW....HAVENT DECIDED ON DA COLOR YET......{MAYBE A BLUE/GREEN COMBO?} ANY SUGGESTIONS ARE WELCOMED    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


*HOW ABOUT A PURPLE AND GREEN*


----------



## EVIL WAYS (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Aug 7 2009, 10:48 PM~14708914
> *  :wave:
> *


hello !
i'm celia , 
paule's daughter !


----------



## EVIL WAYS (Jun 9, 2009)

> > LOOKING GOOD !
> 
> 
> COOL !!


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> > THANKS BRO !
> 
> 
> MY DAUGHTERZ TRIKE IS GOING
> TO THE SHOP TO GET SOME TOUCH UP WORK DONE !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*CELIA'S EVIL WAYS TO THE TOP WITH THE RO FAMILY !*


----------



## Guezo1 (Dec 6, 2008)

GOOD LUCK BRO


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Guezo1_@Aug 8 2009, 11:45 PM~14715172
> *GOOD LUCK BRO
> *



THANKS BRO !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*TO THE TOP !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> I made this for Celia :biggrin:


----------



## romero13 (Oct 24, 2005)

Damn homie didnt know you were in to bikes too thats a badass trike :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

Post that video up again with the air trike doin its thing. That shit was tight.


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

Sup Family! Kiss the girls for me Uso see you folks soon!


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by romero13_@Aug 12 2009, 09:14 PM~14752586
> *Damn homie didnt know you were in to bikes too thats a badass trike  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS BRO !

YEAH I AM , I GOT FROM MY NEPHEW 2 YEARS BACK !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Aug 12 2009, 09:16 PM~14752620
> *Post that video up again with the air trike doin its thing. That shit was tight.
> *


THAT WAS HELLA COOL WASNT IT !

EVERY BODY THINKS THAT THE SHTI I GOT ON THERE , 

SAYING IT DON'T WORK TILL I START HOPPING THE FRONT UP !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by shaka64_@Aug 13 2009, 05:19 PM~14761830
> *Sup Family! Kiss the girls for me Uso see you folks soon!
> *



I WILL MY BRUDDA !

I WAS JUST OUT THE HOSPITAL ON FRIDAY EVENING ,

IVE BEEN REAL SICK UCE , 

GIVR ME A CALL UCE !

ONE LOVE TO YOU MY UCE !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> I made this for Celia :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

BIKE IS ALMOST DONE !

RIGHT TONY O. ?


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

WHATS UP PAULE YOURE PROJECT IS LOOKING SICK, WHATS GOING ON WITH YOU


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

hey bro do u got any pics of the setup?? i went thru the whole topis and couldnt find any


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Aug 17 2009, 12:45 AM~14789902
> *I WILL MY BRUDDA !
> 
> I WAS JUST OUT THE HOSPITAL ON FRIDAY EVENING ,
> ...


Dam bro what happen? I'll hit you up Uce!


----------



## JohnnyGuam (Oct 24, 2008)

WUDDUP PAULE, HOPE EVERYTHING IS OK, GET WELL MY BROTHA. THE LOWRIDER SCENE AIN'T RIGHT WITH OUT YOU, YOUR WIFE, AND CELIA. MUCH LUV ALWAYS FROM THE ISLANDERS CAR CLUB


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Aug 17 2009, 12:45 AM~14789902
> *I WILL MY BRUDDA !
> 
> I WAS JUST OUT THE HOSPITAL ON FRIDAY EVENING ,
> ...



hope u r doing better bro


----------



## EVIL WAYS (Jun 9, 2009)

> > :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> uncle taco and me :thumbsup: :tongue: :h5:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 18 2009, 12:46 AM~14801692
> *WHATS UP PAULE YOURE PROJECT IS LOOKING SICK, WHATS GOING ON WITH YOU
> *


thanks bro !
well i was addmitted in the hospital last friday !
they find a virus in my throat that swelled up so bad that i couldnt 
breath nor talk !
it's been about a weak an now it's almost getting better ,
but they also think i might had a stroke , 
cause now i cant move the left side of my face !
i had a MRI on wednesday , an friday ill get the results of what it may had cause this to my face !

to every body that's been here , there and by my side much love to you from me an mine !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Aug 20 2009, 11:58 AM~14828260
> *hope u r doing better bro
> *



THANKS BRO !
ME TOO !
SO YOU AN I CAN RIDE TO THE NEXT SHOW !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JohnnyGuam_@Aug 20 2009, 09:26 AM~14826672
> *WUDDUP PAULE, HOPE EVERYTHING IS OK, GET WELL MY BROTHA. THE LOWRIDER SCENE AIN'T RIGHT WITH OUT YOU, YOUR WIFE, AND CELIA. MUCH LUV ALWAYS FROM THE ISLANDERS CAR CLUB
> *



THANKS PARE COMING FROM YOU AN ISLANDERS IS A BIG THANG !
MUCH LOVE AN RESPPECT TO YOU AN YOURS FROM ,

FROM: 
R.O. PAULE ,WIFEE VIVIAN AN DAUGHTER CELIA'S EVIL WAY !


WE'RE STILL ALL FAMILY BRUDDA !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Aug 18 2009, 12:20 PM~14805478
> *hey bro do u got any pics of the setup?? i went thru the whole topis and couldnt find any
> *



THEY'ER IN HERE !

BUT I TOOK PICTURES QUIKE SO NO 1 CAN SNATCH UP SOME OF MY IDEAS !


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Aug 20 2009, 11:34 PM~14835650
> *thanks bro !
> well i was addmitted in the hospital last friday !
> they find a virus in my throat that swelled up so bad that i couldnt
> ...


hopefully u get better soon pauly


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by romero13_@Aug 12 2009, 09:14 PM~14752586
> *Damn homie didnt know you were in to bikes too thats a badass trike  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


JUST THIS TRIKE !
I'VE ASK A FEW OTHER MEMBER TO HELP ME OUT ON MY WIFE VIVIANS BIKE !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*TOP DOGS BC !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

CELIA AN HER UNCLE JOHNNY


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*DOING IT LARGE FAMILY !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

TO EVERY BODY THAT SHOWED ME LOVE !
IT WILL COME BACK TEN TIMES STRONG BACK TO YOU

THANKS TO ALL FAMILY !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*FOR THE VEGAS SHOW !*


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

wat up paulie, lookin good!!!!


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Aug 21 2009, 12:25 AM~14835923
> *wat up paulie, lookin good!!!!
> *



THANKS BRO !

i got a picture of you an your brother !
i'll post them pictures up soon !


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Aug 20 2009, 11:34 PM~14835650
> *thanks bro !
> well i was addmitted in the hospital last friday !
> they find a virus in my throat that swelled up so bad that i couldnt
> ...


sorry to hear u were sick paulie....hope everything gets better..stop scaring ur family.


----------



## Michi (Mar 16, 2009)

Here's a couple of pics from the stockton show... I only took a few pics... 





































Hope you feel better! :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Aug 20 2009, 11:59 PM~14835789
> *FROM ALL ACROSS CALI !
> *


texas is in there too :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Aug 20 2009, 11:36 PM~14835661
> *THANKS BRO !
> ME TOO !
> SO YOU AN I CAN RIDE TO THE NEXT SHOW !
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## daddy o (Mar 24, 2007)

:wave: Damn ,thats not the way to get attention . Get well and I'll talk to you soon.


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Aug 21 2009, 05:40 AM~14836539
> *sorry to hear u were sick paulie....hope everything gets better..stop scaring ur family.
> *



BRO I WAS HEARING CRAZY
STUFF FROM THE DOCTORS ,
WORDS I COULD SAY I HAD !

SO YEAH IT SCARD ME TOO !

WELL I GOT MY MRI RESULTS IN THIS AFTER NOON !

NO TUMAR 

NO BLOOD CLOG !

JUST AN OTHER AFFECTION IN MY EAR , THAT IS WHY I CANT CONTROL THE LEFT SIDE OF MY FACE !

THANK YOU GOD ! 

I'M STILL SICK BROTHER !

BUT I'M GOING TO BE ALRIGHT !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by daddy o_@Aug 21 2009, 04:50 PM~14842635
> *:wave: Damn ,thats not the way to get attention . Get well and I'll talk to you soon.
> *



YO DADDY O. 
CALL YOU IN DA MORNING AT 11 AM COOL !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 21 2009, 09:27 AM~14838051
> *texas is in there too  :biggrin:
> *


TEXAS DID BIG THANGS IN SAN BERNARDINO !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Aug 20 2009, 11:43 PM~14835707
> *hopefully u get better soon pauly
> *



THANKS BROTHER I HOPE SO TOO !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> Here's a couple of pics from the stockton show... I only took a few pics...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EVIL WAYS (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by daddy o_@Aug 21 2009, 04:50 PM~14842635
> *:wave: Damn ,thats not the way to get attention . Get well and I'll talk to you soon.
> *


MY DADDY IS REALLY SICK !
THAT'S WHY HE HASNT BEEN ON LAY IT LOW FOR AWHILE !


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Aug 22 2009, 12:05 AM~14845832
> *BRO I WAS HEARING CRAZY
> STUFF FROM THE DOCTORS ,
> WORDS I COULD SAY I HAD !
> ...


good to hear that...


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Damn paulie I hope you feel better soon big homie!


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

Dam bro thats scary stuff! Glad you getting bettah bro miss you out here at the shows! Stay Up Uso!


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Aug 22 2009, 03:14 PM~14848917
> *good to hear that...
> *


YEAH BRO I GO FOR A OPERATION IN MY EAR ON THURSDAY TO GET THE FLUID 
OUT OF MY EAR !

I HOPE 





THIS WOULD BE THE LAST THING THEY HAVE TO DO SO CAN GET BETTER !

YOU ARE TRUE HOMIES! 

THANKS FOR LOOKING OUT HOMIES , BROTHERS AN FAMILY !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by shaka64_@Aug 24 2009, 05:23 PM~14867829
> *Dam bro thats scary stuff! Glad you getting bettah bro miss you out here at the shows! Stay Up Uso!
> *



CALL ME WHEN YOU HAVE WHEN YOU HAVE TIME MY BIG BRUDDA JOE !

LOVE AN RESPECT !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Aug 24 2009, 05:30 AM~14861428
> *Damn paulie I hope you feel better soon big homie!
> *


THANKS TOP DOGS !

ME TOO !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by daddy o_@Aug 21 2009, 04:50 PM~14842635
> *:wave: Damn ,thats not the way to get attention . Get well and I'll talk to you soon.
> *


WE STILL HAVING TOUCH UP CELIA'S EVIL WAYS BEFORE VEGAS RIGHT !


----------



## EVIL WAYS (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shaka64_@Aug 24 2009, 05:23 PM~14867829
> *Dam bro thats scary stuff! Glad you getting bettah bro miss you out here at the shows! Stay Up Uso!
> *


Hi uncle joe!! :rofl:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

man i aint been in hear in a minute. damn bro hope you feeling better paule, that's some scary stuff, good thing the mri came back clean.


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

HERES A FEW PICS FROM LEMOORE SHOW THIS PAST SUNDAY.........


----------



## Michi (Mar 16, 2009)

I love how my pedal car came out :biggrin: 

I need help on a name... Any thoughts???


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Aug 26 2009, 02:08 AM~14884140
> *YEAH BRO I GO FOR A OPERATION IN MY EAR ON THURSDAY TO GET THE FLUID
> OUT OF MY EAR !
> 
> ...



how you doing brother?, hope everything came out great


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Michi_@Sep 9 2009, 05:21 PM~15030545
> *I love how my pedal car came out  :biggrin:
> 
> I need help on a name... Any thoughts???
> ...


*"Blue Delight"* :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

Paauuuuullllleeeeeeeeeeeee !!!!!!!!! :wave:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

I pray & hope u r doing better big bro.


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

HERES A FEW PICS OF STREETLOW ANTIOCH SUPERSHOW THIS PAST SUN....  ROLLERZ BAYAREA.....ALMOST VEGAS TIME!!!!!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

good seeing u this weekend homie glad to see u r doing better


----------



## EVIL WAYS (Jun 9, 2009)

> my trike brought home 1st place 3 awards and sweepstakes 4 feet trophy .
> 
> getting ready for vegas !


----------



## EVIL WAYS (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Sep 6 2009, 06:25 PM~14998427
> *man i aint been in hear in a minute. damn bro hope you feeling better paule, that's some scary stuff, good thing the mri came back clean.
> *


thank you !

my daddy is getting better !


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> > my trike brought home 1st place 3 awards and sweepstakes 4 feet trophy .
> >
> > getting ready for vegas !
> 
> ...


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

WHAT UP FAMILY !

I'M GETTING BETTER AN HAVE SOME CONTROL ON MY FACE !

FOR THE MONTH OF AUGUST TILL NOW , IT'S BEEN HELL HARD FOR ME 

BUT I'M HANGING !

THANKS TO ALL HOMIES , FRIENDS AN OTHERS !

TO ME WE ARE ALL FAMILY !

FROM PAULE !


----------



## daddy o (Mar 24, 2007)

:thumbsup: Whats up Paule it was good to see you out an about on sat. Take care of yourself an talk to you latter.


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by daddy o_@Sep 21 2009, 09:40 PM~15148470
> *:thumbsup: Whats up Paule it was good to see you out an about on sat. Take care of yourself an talk to you latter.
> *


OF FO SHO DADDY O. 

YEAH WAS GOOD SEEING YOU TOO BRO !

THAT ORANGE BIKE KEEPS ASKING ME TO 
TAKE IT HOME WITH ME LOL !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Sep 17 2009, 06:04 PM~15111843
> *CONGRATS
> *



THANKS MY BROTHER !

my daughter came home hella happy that day !


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

glad to hear ur getting better :biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Sep 21 2009, 11:36 PM~15149239
> *THANKS MY BROTHER !
> 
> my daughter came home hella happy that day !
> *


   is good to see you back brother :biggrin:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

Wat up paulie! nice to see you guyz on sunday! congrats to ur daughter !


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

nice trike!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Sep 29 2009, 10:17 AM~15217923
> *CARSHOW
> Place: Cesar E. Chavez Elementary School
> Add: 1225 Towt St
> ...


----------



## Michi (Mar 16, 2009)

Woodland Show Pics...














































http://i709.photobucket.com/albums/ww94/ro...09/100_0728.jpg

http://i709.photobucket.com/albums/ww94/ro...09/100_0729.jpg























































http://i709.photobucket.com/albums/ww94/ro...09/100_0738.jpg


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

HOPE TO SEE ROLLERZ THERE 

CARSHOW

Place: Cesar E. Chavez Elementary School
Add: 1225 Towt St
Salinas Ca
Date: 10/3/09
Roll in : from 9am to 11am
show :11 am to 4:30pm 
BIKES
16" 2 WHEEL-STREET, CUSTOM
20" 2 WHEEL- STREET, CUSTOM
3WHEEL- STREET, CUSTOM
BEACH CRUISER- STREET,CUSTOM

MOTORCYCLES
FULL SIZE-STREET, CUSTOM
DESIGNER-STREET, CUSTOM

CARS
40'S & BELOW-ORIGINAL, STREET, CUSTOM
50'S-ORIGINAL, STREET, CUSTOM
60'S-ORIGINAL, STREET, CUSTOM
60'S CONV.-ORIGINAL,STREET,CUSTOM
70'S-STREET,CUSTOM
80'S-STREET,CUSTOM
90'S & ABOVE- STREET, CUSTOM
LUXURY-STREET,CUSTOM
EURO-STREET,CUSTOM
IMPORT-STREET,CUSTOM

TRUCKS
2000'S-STREET,CUSTOM
90'S-STREET,CUSTOM
80'S & BELOW-STREET,CUSTOM
FULL SIZE SUV-STREET,CUSTOM
MINI SUV-STREET,CUSTOM
MINI TRUCK-STREET,CUSTOM
EL CAMINO/RANCHERO-STREET,CUSTOM
most members, tug of war, best of show, plus 10 especialty awards 

ESPECIALTY AWARDS/BIKES
BEST PAINT BEST ENGRAVING BEST DISPLAY


ESPECIALTY AWARDS/CARS/trucks-suv
BEST CANDY BEST MURALS BEST DISPLAY BEST INTERIOR

BEST UNDER CARRIAGE BEST MULTI PAINT BEST HYDRAULICS 


BEST OVER ALL

MOST MEMBERS


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

WHAT'S UP PAULE? HOW U DOING BROTHA? U READY 4 VEGAS? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Michi (Mar 16, 2009)

Check out Raul's page AKA Chewie LOL .. He finally put one up...
Not sure what happend to our photobucket but here are the pics from Woodland...


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

I WANT TO THANK ALL THE HOMIES FOR SHOWING ME LOVE !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> ALSO TO YOURS BRO ! [/b]


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Sep 29 2009, 11:32 AM~15218632
> *x2  :biggrin:
> 
> CARSHOW
> ...


SORRY BRO GETTING READY FOR VEGAS !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Sep 12 2009, 12:05 PM~15060460
> *Paauuuuullllleeeeeeeeeeeee  !!!!!!!!!  :wave:
> *



SERGIIIIIIIIIIIOOOOOOOOOOOOO !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@Oct 1 2009, 06:36 PM~15243576
> *WHAT'S UP PAULE? HOW U DOING BROTHA? U READY 4 VEGAS?  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



I'M COOL BRO !

I'M STILL SICK !

YEAH I'M READY FOR VEGAS SEE YOU THERE BRO !


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Oct 7 2009, 12:04 PM~15293569
> *I'M COOL BRO !
> 
> I'M STILL SICK !
> ...




Hope you get better bro, "VEGAS NEEDS YOU!" :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Oct 7 2009, 12:00 PM~15293543
> *SORRY BRO GETTING READY FOR VEGAS !
> *



is all good homie had a decent turned out, see u in vegas


----------



## EVIL WAYS (Jun 9, 2009)

HI EVERYBODY !

MY DADDY IS FEELING A LITTLE BETTER ,

WE ARE LEAVING FOR VEGAS IN AN HOUR !

WE ARE NOT TAKING MY TRIKE CELIAS EVIL WAYS THIS YEAR !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

VEGAS HERE WE COME !


----------



## daddy o (Mar 24, 2007)

:thumbsup: Have a good time


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

where you at paule? glad to finally meet you in person. see you next time homie


----------



## EVIL WAYS (Jun 9, 2009)

my daddy an i had a good time in vegas !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 12 2009, 11:46 PM~15339188
> *where you at paule?  glad to finally meet you in person.  see you next time homie
> *


I'M ALSO GLAD !
YOUR A COOL HOMIE BRO !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*IT WAS GOOD SEEING EVERY BODY OUT THERE !*


----------



## daddy o (Mar 24, 2007)

:wave: Hey just thought Id say whats up .You doing o.k. Mija take care of your pops. Have a good night


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Oct 13 2009, 09:22 PM~15349544
> *IT WAS GOOD SEEING EVERY BODY OUT THERE !
> *



was up homie. glad u n da familia made it back home safe


----------



## Michi (Mar 16, 2009)

Bay Area doing it big at the super show :biggrin:


----------



## EVIL WAYS (Jun 9, 2009)

> Bay Area doing it big at the super show :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EVIL WAYS (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Oct 14 2009, 10:25 AM~15353540
> *was up homie. glad u n da familia made it back home safe
> *


thank you !

my daddy says the same thing to you !


----------



## EVIL WAYS (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by daddy o_@Oct 13 2009, 09:27 PM~15349604
> *:wave:  Hey just thought Id say whats up .You doing o.k. Mija take care of your pops. Have a good night
> *


i will thank you !
good night !


----------



## EVIL WAYS (Jun 9, 2009)

> > ALSO TO YOURS BRO ! [/b]
> 
> 
> thank you !
> ...


----------



## EVIL WAYS (Jun 9, 2009)

ttt !


----------



## Michi (Mar 16, 2009)

Here's some pics from the Streetlow show at San Jose High...


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*ROLLERZ ONLY BAY AREA !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Michi_@Oct 19 2009, 02:22 PM~15403087
> *Here's some pics from the Streetlow show at San Jose High...
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS MICHI !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*ROLLERZ ONLY BAY AREA !*


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

PAULIE


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

that girl is hella cute .


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Oct 20 2009, 11:29 AM~15412991
> *PAULIE
> *


sup bro !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*ROLLERZ ONLY BAY AREA !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EVIL WAYS_@Oct 15 2009, 09:09 PM~15372816
> *ttt  !
> *


HELLO MY BABY !


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*PPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! * :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Oct 20 2009, 02:08 PM~15414351
> *PPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :wave: :wave: :wave:
> *


DAMMIT IT WENT OF MY SCREEN LOL !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

I made this for Celia :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

here is one new picture .
the my bROther took for me...


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Oct 20 2009, 02:10 PM~15414374
> *DAMMIT IT WENT OF MY SCREEN LOL !
> *


your crazy :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Oct 20 2009, 02:15 PM~15414414
> *here is one new picture .
> the my bROther took for me...
> 
> ...


i got some pics with Chole to


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Oct 20 2009, 02:16 PM~15414425
> *your crazy  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


IT WAS GOOD SEEING YOU IN VEGAS AGAIN MY BROTHER !


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

i got some nude pic of here


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Oct 20 2009, 02:17 PM~15414433
> *i got some pics with Chole to
> *


YOU POSTED THIS ONE UP FOR ME !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Oct 20 2009, 02:19 PM~15414448
> *i got some nude pic of here
> *



REALLY ?


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

I LIKE THESE OLD PICTURES !


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Oct 20 2009, 05:30 PM~15414541
> *
> 
> 
> ...


     :wave:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Oct 20 2009, 02:20 PM~15414459
> *REALLY ?
> *


no lol


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Oct 20 2009, 03:52 PM~15414676
> *no lol
> *


DAM I WAS ABOUT TO SAY HOOK IT UP :cheesy:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Oct 20 2009, 03:30 PM~15414541
> *
> 
> 
> ...


X2 TRIKE IS LOOKING CLEAN  ANYTHING NEW ADDED TO IT :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZ ONLY L.A. (Apr 19, 2008)

WHAT UP PAULIE.....


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Oct 20 2009, 02:55 PM~15414704
> *X2 TRIKE IS LOOKING CLEAN   ANYTHING NEW ADDED TO IT  :biggrin:
> *


YEAH !

BUT I'M NOT SAYING WHAT !


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

shhhhhhhhh wait till the shows


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ ONLY L.A._@Oct 20 2009, 03:13 PM~15414845
> *WHAT UP PAULIE.....
> *



WHAT UP JESUS !

I SENT THAT OUT TO YOU !

LET ME KNOW WHEN YOU GET IT !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Oct 20 2009, 03:52 PM~15415196
> *shhhhhhhhh wait till the shows
> *




SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH ! :nono:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

heres my trike lol


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Oct 20 2009, 03:56 PM~15415232
> *heres my trike lol
> *



NICE LOL !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

what up homies !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

TO THE TOP !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

[/quote]


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*CELIA DADDY'S 66 IMPALA SS IS ALMOST DONE !*


----------



## ROLLERZ ONLY L.A. (Apr 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Oct 23 2009, 12:33 PM~15446287
> *CELIA DADDY'S 66 IMPALA SS IS ALMOST DONE !
> 
> 
> ...


lOOKS GOOD pAULIE....


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ ONLY L.A._@Oct 23 2009, 12:59 PM~15446549
> *lOOKS GOOD pAULIE....
> *


thanks bRO !

SLL WE NEED TO DO IS PUT THE PUMPS IN AN RIMS !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

LAST YEAR IN VEGAS !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

>


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

PAULE, MY WIFEE
AN CELIA EVIL WAYS


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

WHAT UP HOMIES !


----------



## EVIL WAYS (Jun 9, 2009)

hello every body !

hello ROLLERZ ONLY FAMILY !


----------



## EVIL WAYS (Jun 9, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

sup Paule, How you been?


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Oct 26 2009, 08:46 PM~15476355
> *sup Paule, How you been?
> *


I'M GETTING BETTER !

HOW'S IT GOING FOR YOU ?


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS (Aug 8, 2008)

> SWEET !


----------



## ROLLERZ ONLY L.A. (Apr 19, 2008)

> > SWEET !
> 
> 
> WwHATS POPIN PAULIE....


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

thanks bRO !

halla at you lATER !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

WHAT UP MY FAMILY OF LOW RIDERZ !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> X2


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

TTT !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

1 MORE TIME !

COMING OUT WITH NEW SHIT !


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> > X2
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Oct 31 2009, 05:44 AM~15520904
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



YOU KNOW HOW WE ROLL bROther


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 1 2009, 10:03 PM~15532977
> *
> *


BASH3R 
what up !


----------



## EVIL WAYS (Jun 9, 2009)

hi daddy !


----------



## EVIL WAYS (Jun 9, 2009)

uncle taco an me !


----------



## EVIL WAYS (Jun 9, 2009)

TTT


----------



## SJ 77 MONTE (Aug 13, 2008)

what up paule !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EVIL WAYS_@Nov 2 2009, 12:44 AM~15534466
> *hi daddy !
> *



HI BABY !

GET WELL SOON !

I LOVE YOU !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

to the haterz !

from my moms !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

ttt !


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

i want those handel bars lol


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Nov 2 2009, 12:22 PM~15537934
> *i want those handel bars lol
> *


YOU JUST MIGHT GET THEM !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

hella nice trike budy!


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Nov 2 2009, 02:19 PM~15539025
> *hella nice trike budy!
> *



thanks bro !

i'm getting some work done to it ,

like i do every year !

i"ll post up more pictures of it after a show out here in san jo ca on the 15th !


----------



## EVIL WAYS (Jun 9, 2009)

HI DADDY !


----------



## JohnnyGuam (Oct 24, 2008)

HELLO FAMILY :wave:


----------



## ROLLERZ ONLY L.A. (Apr 19, 2008)

WHAT IT DO PAULIE......


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Nov 3 2009, 02:07 AM~15546246
> *thanks bro !
> 
> i'm getting some work done to it ,
> ...


cant wait to see this  

I'll take a look


----------



## daddy o (Mar 24, 2007)

:wave: whats up Paule


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Nov 5 2009, 12:05 PM~15571364
> *cant wait to see this
> 
> I'll take a look
> *



I HOPE YOU'LL LIKE BRO !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by daddy o_@Nov 5 2009, 10:48 PM~15578575
> *:wave: whats up Paule
> *


WHAT UP DADDY O. !

HOW'S IT GOING BRO ?


----------



## daddy o (Mar 24, 2007)

ya know ,always busy. :biggrin:


----------



## EVIL WAYS (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JohnnyGuam_@Nov 4 2009, 01:57 AM~15557683
> *HELLO FAMILY :wave:
> *


hi uncle johhnny !


----------



## EVIL WAYS (Jun 9, 2009)

X2
[/quote]
god i'm cute !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JohnnyGuam_@Nov 4 2009, 01:57 AM~15557683
> *HELLO FAMILY :wave:
> *



WHAT IT DEW FAMILY !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*WHAT's NEW HOMIES !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by daddy o_@Nov 5 2009, 10:48 PM~15578575
> *:wave: whats up Paule
> *


WHAT UP D.O.
GOING TO THE CAR NEXT SUNDAY ?


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

to the top !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## EVIL WAYS (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Nov 8 2009, 04:07 PM~15599802
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MY BIKE!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Nov 8 2009, 05:07 PM~15599802
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS  WHAZZ UP MY BRO :wave: :wave:


----------



## daddy o (Mar 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Nov 8 2009, 03:37 PM~15599632
> *WHAT UP D.O.
> GOING TO THE CAR NEXT SUNDAY ?
> *


 :thumbsup: San Jo fo sho


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Nov 9 2009, 01:06 PM~15608880
> *BAD ASS   WHAZZ UP MY BRO  :wave:  :wave:
> *


WHAS UP BRO !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*T ~ T ~ T ~ *


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## daddy o (Mar 24, 2007)

:wave: Sat.14 L.V show in Hayward ,you down?


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by daddy o_@Nov 10 2009, 10:46 PM~15629110
> *:wave: Sat.14 L.V show in Hayward ,you down?
> *


I MIGHT !

WE'RE HAVING A MEETING ON SAT !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

t t t !


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

WHAT"S UP BROTHER? :biggrin: :biggrin: HOW'S EVERYTHING? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Nov 11 2009, 11:50 AM~15633708
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## daddy o (Mar 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@Nov 11 2009, 06:41 PM~15637717
> *WHAT"S UP BROTHER? :biggrin:  :biggrin:   HOW'S EVERYTHING? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


CHILLIN !

PUTTING ON SOME NEW PARTS ON 
MY DAUGHTERZ TRIKE BEFORE THE SHOW THIS WEEK END !

WHAT ABOUT YOU BROTHER ?


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Nov 11 2009, 07:56 PM~15638468
> *:0  :0  :0
> *



I LIKE IT bRO !

LOOKING GOOD SERGIO !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

SUP DADDY O.


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Nov 11 2009, 11:28 PM~15640796
> *I LIKE IT bRO !
> 
> LOOKING GOOD SERGIO !
> *


*you should be gettting your cards by next week*


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

WHAT UP FAMILY !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Nov 12 2009, 08:57 AM~15643065
> *you should be gettting your cards by next week
> 
> 
> ...



COOL !

I MIGHT GET SOME MORE FROM YOU !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Nov 12 2009, 09:39 AM~15643482
> *
> 
> 
> ...



COOL !


----------



## daddy o (Mar 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Nov 11 2009, 11:50 AM~15633708
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 Damn Paule


----------



## ROLLERZ ONLY L.A. (Apr 19, 2008)

What up Paule....post up a new pic from the show today.....


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ ONLY L.A._@Nov 15 2009, 08:20 PM~15674483
> *What up Paule....post up a new pic from the show today.....
> *


I THOUGHT RAUL WAS GOING TO POST THEM UP FOR ME !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by daddy o_@Nov 13 2009, 11:45 PM~15661691
> *:0  :0  :0  :0 Damn Paule
> *



HEY BRO WHY DIDN'T YOU GO TO THE SHOW LAST WEEKEND !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

* WHAT UP FAMILY *


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

to the top !


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

WHAZZ UP BRO :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## EVIL WAYS (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Nov 19 2009, 02:58 PM~15716811
> *WHAZZ UP BRO  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


my daddy says hi !


----------



## EVIL WAYS (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by daddy o_@Nov 9 2009, 02:49 PM~15609945
> *:thumbsup: San Jo fo sho
> *


we didn't see you there at the flea market car show !


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EVIL WAYS_@Nov 19 2009, 09:01 PM~15720193
> *my daddy says hi !
> *


----------



## daddy o (Mar 24, 2007)

last minute family things to do ,i know i missed out


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by daddy o_@Nov 19 2009, 09:39 PM~15721639
> *  last minute family things to do ,i know i missed out
> *


YEAH YOU DID !

CELIA'S EVIL WAYS TOOK HOME AWARD OF BEST BIKE !


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Nov 20 2009, 01:42 PM~15728404
> *YEAH YOU DID !
> 
> CELIA'S EVIL WAYS TOOK HOME AWARD OF BEST BIKE !
> *



congrats homie


----------



## daddy o (Mar 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Nov 20 2009, 01:42 PM~15728404
> *YEAH YOU DID !
> 
> CELIA'S EVIL WAYS TOOK HOME AWARD OF BEST BIKE !
> *


 :thumbsup: Sweet , congrats to you and your daughter and the RO family


----------



## ROLLERZ ONLY L.A. (Apr 19, 2008)

What Up Paule.....Post up a new pic of ur girls bike Homie.


----------



## daddy o (Mar 24, 2007)

:wave: did you go to the cow palace show


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

heres a few pics of san jose show........


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

how much u want for the handle bars


----------



## ROLLERZ ONLY L.A. (Apr 19, 2008)

Looks Good Paule........


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## daddy o (Mar 24, 2007)

:wave: HAPPY THANKSGIVING to you and your family


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> heres a few pics of san jose show........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> how much u want for the handle bars
> 
> MAKE ME AN OFFER !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

HAPPY THANKS GIVING TO EVERY ONE !


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

whazz up bro :wave: :wave:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> > how much u want for the handle bars
> >
> > MAKE ME AN OFFER !
> 
> ...


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Nov 27 2009, 10:52 AM~15797123
> *whazz up bro  :wave:  :wave:
> *


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Nov 27 2009, 11:24 AM~15797379
> *40
> *


WE'LL SEE !
IT COST ME MORE TO GET THEM MADE !


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Nov 27 2009, 11:45 AM~15797552
> *WE'LL SEE !
> IT COST ME MORE TO GET THEM MADE !
> *


pm me price


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Nov 11 2009, 10:50 AM~15633708
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> > heres a few pics of san jose show........
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Nov 28 2009, 07:21 AM~15804415
> *hey whats up.....so did you get your rims powdercoated or did you paint them??looking good
> *


GOT THEM POWDER COATED BRO ! 
I DID SOME LITTLE MORE TOUCHES TO IT TOO !


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Nov 29 2009, 11:47 PM~15818412
> *GOT THEM POWDER COATED BRO !
> I DID SOME LITTLE MORE TOUCHES TO IT TOO !
> *


 :0 :0 :0 whazz up bro


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Nov 28 2009, 08:21 AM~15804415
> *hey whats up.....so did you get your rims powdercoated or did you paint them??looking good
> *


NEW RIMS LOOK GOOD!!!


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Nov 29 2009, 10:50 PM~15818467
> *:0  :0  :0 whazz up bro
> *


WHAT UPPER BRO !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Nov 29 2009, 10:54 PM~15818521
> *NEW RIMS LOOK GOOD!!!
> *


it has more work done to it too !


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Nov 29 2009, 10:47 PM~15818412
> *GOT THEM POWDER COATED BRO !
> I DID SOME LITTLE MORE TOUCHES TO IT TOO !
> *


looking good


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

lookin dope paule. Rims definately stand out.


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Nov 30 2009, 04:19 PM~15824570
> *looking good
> *


THANKS BRO !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

:biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@Nov 30 2009, 05:03 PM~15824986
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

OUR NEWEST MEMBER !
FROM THE BAY AREA ROLLERZ ONLY !


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> > heres a few pics of san jose show........
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

THERE RIDES !
HECTOR'S 5.0 








JOSE'S OLDS 









*WELCOME TO THE FAMILY BROTHERZ !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*ROLLERZ ONLY BAY AREA CHAPTER !*


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Dec 3 2009, 11:35 PM~15866397
> *ROLLERZ ONLY BAY AREA CHAPTER !
> *


bad ass   nice wheels bro


----------



## EVIL WAYS (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Dec 4 2009, 12:59 AM~15867682
> *bad ass     nice wheels bro
> *


thank you im paulies daughter. :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*BACK ON TOP !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*ROLLERZ ONLY BAY AREA CHAPTER !*


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

WHAZZ UP BRO


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Dec 8 2009, 03:30 PM~15914828
> *WHAZZ UP BRO
> 
> 
> ...



SWEET WHO'S RIDE IS THAT ?


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*MY BABY IS IN THE MIX!*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*WHAT UP MY LOW RIDER FAMILY !*


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Dec 3 2009, 10:35 PM~15866397
> *ROLLERZ ONLY BAY AREA CHAPTER !
> *


ttt... the bike looks good homie keep up the good work ...


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Dec 10 2009, 12:15 AM~15933615
> *SWEET WHO'S RIDE IS THAT ?
> *


mr Ceballos coachella chapter :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Dec 13 2009, 04:54 PM~15969849
> *mr Ceballos coachella chapter  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD BRO !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Dec 13 2009, 04:30 PM~15969674
> *ttt... the bike looks good homie keep up the good work ...
> *


THANKS BRO ! 
I ALSO ADDED SOME MORE GOLD TO IT TOO !


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Dec 9 2009, 11:26 PM~15933738
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:0


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Dec 15 2009, 07:14 PM~15992697
> *:0
> 
> *


WHAT UP EL RAIDER !

I BOUGHT THE DJ HERO AND CELIA DID BETTER THAN ME LOL !


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

Sup Pauile :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Dec 15 2009, 07:18 PM~15992739
> *WHAT UP EL RAIDER !
> 
> I BOUGHT THE DJ HERO AND CELIA DID BETTER THAN ME LOL !
> *



was sup homie hope u r feeling better  congrats CELIA


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> :wave: :wave:
> 
> :wave: :wave:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Dec 16 2009, 03:29 PM~16000685
> *was sup homie hope u r feeling better    congrats CELIA
> *



THANK BRO !

NOW MY WIFE HAS A REAL BAD COLD !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> * FROM THE ROLLERZ ONLY BAY AREA FAMILY !*


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Dec 22 2009, 12:32 AM~16055136
> *THANK BRO !
> 
> NOW MY WIFE HAS A REAL BAD COLD !
> *



HOPE SHE GETS BETTER SOON BRO, I BEEN SICK SINCE SAT AND IS KICKING MY ASS SO IS MY LITTLE SON BUT AT LEAST HE IS ON VACATION :biggrin:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

WHAT'S UP BROTHA? :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

HAVE A MERRY CHRISTMAS AND A HAPPY NEW YEARS WITH LOTS OF JOY AND BLESSINGS....


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Merry x-mas guys from chilly canada LUXURIOUS 514 Montreal Chapter


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

MERRY CHRISTMAS AND A HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## EVIL WAYS (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Dec 24 2009, 11:25 AM~16078537
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANK YOU MERRY CHRISTMAS AND HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!!!! :cheesy: :roflmao: :wave: 

FROM 
ROLLERZ ONLY FAMILY !


----------



## EVIL WAYS (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Dec 24 2009, 11:44 AM~16078722
> *
> 
> 
> ...



MY DADDY SAYS THANK YOU !

MERRY X-MAS AN HAPPY NEW YEAR !


----------



## EVIL WAYS (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Dec 24 2009, 03:10 PM~16080595
> *MERRY CHRISTMAS AND A HAPPY NEW YEAR
> *


SAME T0 YOU !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MRS.GOODTIMES818_@Dec 24 2009, 11:25 AM~16078537
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 THANKS !


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jan 11 2010, 02:06 PM~16255637
> *THANKS !
> *


WHATS UP PAULE HOWS EVERYTHING GOING


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jan 11 2010, 01:12 PM~16255716
> *WHATS UP PAULE HOWS EVERYTHING GOING
> *


GETTING READY FOR NEXT SEASON WITH SOME NEW SHIT !


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

WHAZZ UP BRO


----------



## sanjocars (May 17, 2008)

WHAT'S UP PAULE


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sanjocars_@Jan 14 2010, 12:03 AM~16286426
> * WHAT'S UP PAULE
> *


WHAT UP BRO ! 

THANKS FOR SWING 
BY THE HOUSE AN CHECKING UP ON BRO !


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jan 11 2010, 01:17 PM~16255756
> *GETTING READY FOR NEXT SEASON WITH SOME NEW SHIT !
> *


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

WAT UP PAULIE! thanx for comin to my daughters b-day! seeya @ da next one!


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Jan 23 2010, 10:07 PM~16390328
> *WAT UP PAULIE! thanx for comin to my daughters b-day!  seeya @ da next one!
> 
> 
> ...


OH FO SHO BRO ! 

I'LL HIT YOU UP FOR THE PARTY WE'RE 

HAVING SOON AFTER I HEAL FROM SURGERY !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@Jan 24 2010, 12:11 AM~16391542
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


HEY BILLY !

WHAT UP BRO 

HOW THE HELL HAVE BEEN BRO ?


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sanjocars_@Jan 14 2010, 12:03 AM~16286426
> * WHAT'S UP PAULE
> *


HEY BROHTHER !

YOU KEEP REPPIN 

THE BAY AREA ROLLERZ ONLY BRO !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

WHAT AZTECA DE ORO !

HOW YOU BEEN BRO ARE 

YOU STILL THAT SWEET ASS BIKE ?


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*CELIA'S EVIL WAYS TRIKE !

ROLLERZ ONLY BAY AREA CHAPTER !*


----------



## daddy o (Mar 24, 2007)

:biggrin: hey Paulies back on line .how you doing bro


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by daddy o_@Jan 24 2010, 04:28 PM~16396332
> *:biggrin:  hey Paulies back on line .how you doing bro
> *



FOR A LITTLE WHILE BRO !

BUT MY LEG HELLA HURTS YOU KNOW !


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

WHAZZ UP PAULE HOW YOU BEEN BRO


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jan 25 2010, 12:51 AM~16401857
> *WHAZZ UP PAULE HOW YOU BEEN BRO
> *


I'M TRYING TO HEAL RIGHT ,

I HAD AN OPERATION ON MY LEFT TO 

RELIEF THE PAIN I HAVE WHEN I'M ON MY LEG TO MUCH !

THANKS FOR ASKING BRO !

WHAT ABOUT YOU ?


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jan 25 2010, 02:10 AM~16401940
> *I'M TRYING TO HEAL RIGHT ,
> 
> I HAD AN OPERATION ON MY LEFT TO
> ...


i am working on the turn table for my bike i hope finish it before the next sunday :biggrin:  be careful bro


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

whats up paulie hope you get better soon homie....


----------



## 916_king (Jan 26, 2010)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Jan 25 2010, 08:54 PM~16410703
> *whats up paulie hope you get better soon homie....
> *


THANKS BRO !

ME TOO DAMMIT 

I'M STILL IN HELLA PAIN !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 916_king_@Jan 26 2010, 01:52 AM~16413746
> *
> *


916 KING !

WHAT UP BRO ! :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

DAMMIT !


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jan 26 2010, 12:22 PM~16416812
> *THANKS BRO !
> 
> ME TOO DAMMIT
> ...


take some pain pills man!!!!
get yourseelf out of the pain LOL


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Jan 26 2010, 01:25 PM~16417447
> *take some pain pills man!!!!
> get yourseelf out of the pain  LOL
> *


I TOOK THEM !

BUT I NEED SOME STRONGER PAIN MEDS !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Jan 28 2010, 04:44 AM~16437857
> *:nicoderm:
> *


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

STILL IN FUCKING PAIN DAMMIT !


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jan 24 2010, 03:56 PM~16396029
> *OH FO SHO BRO !
> 
> I'LL HIT YOU UP FOR THE PARTY WE'RE
> ...



their will be a super bowl party in da mission dist. hit me up if ur down aye!


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jan 28 2010, 10:33 AM~16439725
> *I TOOK THEM !
> 
> BUT I NEED SOME STRONGER PAIN MEDS !
> *


damm homie sorry to hear that!!!!

try following them with a beer que no


----------



## sanjocars (May 17, 2008)




----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

que paso paulie ???todo estes bein???

get better homie :drama: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jan 28 2010, 10:50 AM~16439948
> *STILL IN FUCKING PAIN DAMMIT !
> *




hang in there cabron :biggrin:


----------



## daddy o (Mar 24, 2007)

:wave: Paule whats up , dont tell me your asleep again


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by daddy o_@Feb 4 2010, 04:33 PM~16513814
> *:wave: Paule whats up , dont tell me your asleep again
> *


YES SIR ! 
I GETTING READY TO GO BACK TO BED !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Jan 29 2010, 01:04 PM~16452243
> *their will be a super bowl party in da mission dist. hit me up if ur down aye!
> *


SORRY BRO !

I CHILLED ATE HOME HOVING MY OWN 

SUPER BOWL PARTY , MY MEDS VS. THE CORONAS !


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

whazz up bro


----------



## sanjocars (May 17, 2008)

:roflmao:


----------



## daddy o (Mar 24, 2007)

:loco: so Paule who won the meds or corona and how many did you take in? Can you remember ?
Take care bro


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

the coronas i'd say by 8 points :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by daddy o_@Feb 8 2010, 09:39 PM~16554823
> *:loco: so Paule who won the meds or corona and how many did you take in? Can you remember ?
> Take care bro
> *


THE CORONAS A CASE TO 1 !

BAWHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sanjocars_@Feb 8 2010, 08:50 PM~16554196
> *  :roflmao:
> *


SUP BRO !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by daddy o_@Feb 8 2010, 09:39 PM~16554823
> *:loco: so Paule who won the meds or corona and how many did you take in? Can you remember ?
> Take care bro
> *



THANKS BRO !


----------



## daddy o (Mar 24, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Wicked Man (Oct 17, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LiLD90043 (Jul 14, 2009)

Wat up Rollerz Only


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jan 24 2010, 04:09 PM~16396157
> *
> 
> 
> ...


~*~ Wow rollerz only...Your doing the damn thing!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
Keep it up!!!~*~


----------



## sanjocars (May 17, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

CARSON CITY RIGHT NEXT TI RENO


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Feb 22 2010, 10:52 PM~16696092
> *
> 
> 
> ...


invit


----------



## Wicked Man (Oct 17, 2004)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by daddy o_@Feb 17 2010, 11:05 PM~16647955
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin: STILL IN PAIN , GET BETTER , I'LL BE WALKING SOONER THAN I KNOW


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HNIC's LADY_@Feb 21 2010, 08:11 AM~16676948
> *~*~ Wow rollerz only...Your doing the damn thing!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> Keep it up!!!~*~
> *



THANKS !
IT'S STILL BEING WORKED ON !
ADDING MORE STUFF TO IT U KNOW !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LiLD90043_@Feb 21 2010, 12:11 AM~16675573
> *Wat up Rollerz Only
> *



WHAT UP HOMIE !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Wicked Man_@Feb 21 2010, 12:01 AM~16675500
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



SUP BRO !

I ALSO GETTING MY 66 READY 
4 THE SHOW IN SALINAS ON DA 14TH !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Wicked Man_@Feb 21 2010, 12:01 AM~16675500
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

WHAZZ UP BRO :wave: :wave: HOW you been


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*ROLLERZ ONLY FAMILY !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Mar 2 2010, 01:39 AM~16769299
> *WHAZZ UP BRO  :wave:  :wave: HOW you been
> *



I'VE BEEN COOL BRO !

I CANT WALK YET I SHOULD 

BE IN A COUPLE OF WEEKS !


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Mar 2 2010, 02:43 AM~16769322
> *ROLLERZ ONLY FAMILY !
> *


LOOKING GOOD BRO


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

:ninja:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Mar 2 2010, 01:45 AM~16769330
> *LOOKING GOOD BRO
> *


I'LL BE COMING OUT STRONG WTH MY 66 !


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

sup bro? how you been


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Mar 3 2010, 10:00 PM~16790522
> *I'LL BE COMING OUT STRONG WTH MY 66 !
> *


sup homie


----------



## daddy o (Mar 24, 2007)

:thumbsup: the 66 is looking good 
take care :wave:


----------



## sanjocars (May 17, 2008)

:thumbsup: nice


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 3 2010, 10:01 PM~16790544
> *sup bro? how you been
> *


SUP BRO !

LIVING THE PAIN !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by daddy o_@Mar 4 2010, 10:28 PM~16801750
> *:thumbsup:  the 66 is looking good
> take care  :wave:
> *


THANKS BRO !


----------



## daddy o (Mar 24, 2007)

:wave: 
what up Paule , hows the healin comin along?


----------



## sanjocars (May 17, 2008)




----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

How's it going bro. Hope you are feeling better. Was hoping to see you out here at the salinas show.


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

What's up brotha?
The 66 is looking tight  
The bike is looking sick :biggrin: 
I pray u get better & c u soon


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

THANK YOU EVERY BODY FOR SHOWING THE LOVE !

MY RECOVERY HURTS MORE THAN THE DAMM SURGERY LOL !


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Mar 19 2010, 11:57 AM~16937784
> *THANK YOU EVERY BODY FOR SHOWING THE LOVE !
> 
> MY RECOVERY HURTS MORE THAN THE DAMM SURGERY LOL !
> *



hang in there bro


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Mar 19 2010, 07:13 PM~16940922
> *hang in there bro
> *


THANKS BRO ! 

I'LL SEE AT THE NEXT SHOW !

I HOPE I'M OUT THERE AN ME LEG IS READY


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Mar 18 2010, 10:31 PM~16933621
> *How's it going bro. Hope you are feeling better. Was hoping to see you out here at the salinas show.
> *


SORRY I COULDN'T MAKE ! 

I HAD A FUNERAL TO GO TOO !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> :wave:
> 
> 
> HEY BRO !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*ROLLERZ ONLY BAY AREA CHAPTER !*


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> > :wave:
> > HEY BRO !
> 
> 
> :cheesy: how you doing


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Mar 23 2010, 12:00 PM~16974178
> *SORRY I COULDN'T MAKE !
> 
> I HAD A FUNERAL TO GO TOO !
> *


i'm sorry to hear that bro. hope you are feeling better.


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Mar 23 2010, 08:18 PM~16979946
> *i'm sorry to hear that bro. hope you are feeling better.
> *


THANKS BRO 

DOCTOR SAID I'M NOT READY TO WALK YET !

FUCKING PRICK , I'M GOING TO TRY ANY WAYS LOL !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAD !*

MAY YOU REST IN PEACE DAD !

LOVE YOU DAD


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*COMING OUT REAL SOON !*


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Mar 26 2010, 10:11 AM~17007669
> *COMING OUT REAL SOON !
> *


Car is looking really good.


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Mar 26 2010, 11:44 AM~17008322
> *Car is looking really good.
> *



THANKS BRO !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*CELIA'S EVIL WAYS IS COMING OUT HARD THIS YEAR!*


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Mar 26 2010, 11:11 AM~17007669
> *COMING OUT REAL SOON !
> *


clean bro


----------



## sanjocars (May 17, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sanjocars_@Mar 27 2010, 12:30 AM~17014657
> *  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Aug 20 2008, 01:07 PM~11394331
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :thumbsup: nice trike!!! really diggin it!!! :biggrin:


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Mar 26 2010, 09:02 PM~17013019
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## daddy o (Mar 24, 2007)

:wave: 
Whats up Paule ,hows the recovery comin along ,are you ready to play hop-scotch or just drink the scotch . 
hang in there bro


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HNIC's LADY_@Mar 27 2010, 06:06 PM~17019024
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by daddy o_@Mar 28 2010, 10:35 PM~17029841
> *:wave:
> Whats up Paule ,hows the recovery comin along ,are you ready to play hop-scotch or just drink the scotch .
> hang in there bro
> *


NAW MAYBE DRINK THE SCOTCH !


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Mar 29 2010, 12:16 PM~17033895
> *NAW MAYBE DRINK THE SCOTCH !
> *


i still want those handle bars :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Mar 29 2010, 12:23 PM~17033955
> *i still want those handle bars :biggrin:
> *


+
YOUR STILL MY DAWG BRO !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## daddy o (Mar 24, 2007)

Hope you feel better
From your Homies


----------



## EVIL WAYS (Jun 9, 2009)

REST IN PEACE GRANDMA! WE LOVE U A LOT!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by daddy o_@Mar 30 2010, 03:36 PM~17046498
> *Hope you feel better
> From your Homies
> 
> ...



THANKS FAMILIA !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

* GLORIA C. SALUM !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Mar 26 2010, 09:02 PM~17013019
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*TO MY MOTHER INLAW WE LOVE YOU !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Apr 4 2010, 06:48 PM~17095455
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS BRO !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> *95 % done !*


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> > *95 % done !*
> 
> 
> nice


----------



## daddy o (Mar 24, 2007)

:0 
Dammmmm , now your rollin with the big dawgs


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*this months Streetlow mag* :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Apr 24 2010, 06:36 AM~17287706
> *this months Strrelow mag :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...



COOL !


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> > *95 % done !*
> 
> 
> 95% done! Looks really good. Going to be sick looks good.


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> > *<span style='font-family:Geneva'>All it needs is ELECTRIC PoiNTS!!!! :biggrin: just kiddin :happysad: *


----------



## daddy o (Mar 24, 2007)

Paulie good to see you up and about , dont let the pain keep you down bro :wave:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by daddy o_@Apr 24 2010, 11:34 PM~17293091
> *Paulie good to see you up and about , dont let the pain keep you down bro  :wave:
> *


YEAH IT WAS 

GOOD CHILLIN HANGING BRO !

YEAH THE PAIN IS A BITCH WHEN I 

SIT DOWN AN TO GET BACK UP WALKING LOL !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Apr 24 2010, 08:26 PM~17291610
> *All it needs is ELECTRIC PoiNTS!!!!  :biggrin:  just kiddin  :happysad:
> *


THAT AINT JOKE LOL !

THAT TRUE AS HELL , LOL !

I WENT TO GOTELLIES THE OTHER DAY 

AN CHECK THAT OUT , U KNOW !

YOUR RIGHT BRO I SHOULD GET THEM !

SOON LOL !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@Apr 24 2010, 07:46 PM~17291337
> *:wave:  :wave:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



SUP BILLY !

I'LL SEE YOU IN FRESNO 

WITH CELIA'S EVIL WAYS WITH NEW SHIT !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Apr 24 2010, 08:58 AM~17288318
> *95% done! Looks really good. Going to be sick looks good.
> *


THANKS BRO !

WHEN ARE YOU BROTHERS 

COMING UP THIS WAY AN HIT THE FRISCO SHOW ?


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*I LOVE MY DAUGHTERZ TRIKE !*


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Apr 29 2010, 07:27 PM~17345911
> *THANKS BRO !
> 
> WHEN ARE YOU BROTHERS
> ...


waiting on some custom parts, also have a lot going on this year. we might just hit the socios and the chain shows this year.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Apr 29 2010, 07:29 PM~17345927
> *
> 
> 
> ...



ttt 4 a bad ass trike


----------



## jimenez bikes (Jun 24, 2007)

Wazz up bRO :biggrin:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

CRUISIN ALL SUMMER LONG IN FRISCO!!!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Nice trike. Once I do something about the Pontiac Im going to build a bike also though doubt it will be as nice as this one.


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jimenez bikes_@May 2 2010, 08:39 AM~17364689
> *Wazz up bRO :biggrin:
> *


SUP bRO !

NOW I GOT MY 66 BACK , NOW I GOT TO DO IS 

PUT THE REST OF THE CHROME TRIMMING ON AN IT WILL BE FINISHED !


----------



## jimenez bikes (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@May 2 2010, 10:11 PM~17369986
> *SUP bRO !
> 
> NOW I GOT MY 66 BACK , NOW I GOT TO DO IS
> ...


Kool bRO , my self i have being working on my trike for a little wile, se esta mirando bien chingona ,i hope too have it ready for next year


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COPS_ON_PAYROLL_@May 5 2010, 01:06 PM~17400254
> *:wave:
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Apr 30 2010, 08:21 PM~17355940
> *ttt 4 a bad ass trike
> *


THANKS BROTHER !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 2 2010, 12:30 PM~17366025
> *Nice trike. Once I do something about the Pontiac Im going to build a bike also though doubt it will be as nice as this one.
> *



THANKS HOMIE !

SHE'S ALMOST DONE TOO !


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@May 6 2010, 11:48 AM~17409826
> *THANKS HOMIE !
> 
> SHE'S ALMOST DONE TOO !
> *



Almost Done :wow: . What more can you do to it as it already looks perfect.


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@May 6 2010, 03:18 PM~17411572
> *Almost Done  :wow: . What more can you do to it as it already looks perfect.
> *



I THINK A LITTLE MORE MAGIC !


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@May 11 2010, 09:29 PM~17461152
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


  :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

CELIA'S EVIL WAYS 

TOOK HOME 1ST PLACE 

@ THE LG SHOW FOR FULL CUSTOM !


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@May 19 2010, 01:35 AM~17537174
> *CELIA'S EVIL WAYS
> 
> TOOK HOME 1ST PLACE
> ...


congrats bRO


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@May 19 2010, 12:35 AM~17537174
> *CELIA'S EVIL WAYS
> 
> TOOK HOME 1ST PLACE
> ...



BIG UP'S BRO, KEEP DOING UR THING :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## daddy o (Mar 24, 2007)

:thumbsup: WAY TO GO :thumbsup:


----------



## daddy o (Mar 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@May 20 2010, 08:06 PM~17556591
> *:wave:
> *


WHAT UPS [POISON 831] !


----------



## daddy o (Mar 24, 2007)

Congrats for the win today :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by daddy o_@May 30 2010, 11:55 PM~17651372
> *  Congrats for the win today  :thumbsup:
> *



THANKS BRO !

SHE ALSO TOOK BEST OF SHOW !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jun 2 2010, 06:01 AM~17672796
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



SEE YOU DOWN THERE !


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

congrats on the win and thx 4 coming out to the show


----------



## daddy o (Mar 24, 2007)

:thumbsup: Go rep the bay in so cal , good luck Paule


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Jun 4 2010, 06:24 PM~17698797
> *congrats on the win and thx 4 coming out to the show
> *



NO PROBLEM !

I DIDNT THINK I WOULD TAKE BEST OF SHOW !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by daddy o_@Jun 4 2010, 11:32 PM~17700903
> *:thumbsup: Go rep the bay in so cal ,  good luck Paule
> *



THANKS BRO !

I TOOK 2ND PLACE IN SAN BERNARDINO !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*LOCKED UP FRONT AN BACK !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

66 and the trike lookin real good


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY+Jun 16 2010, 12:55 PM~17805125-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:h5: :h5:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jun 16 2010, 12:55 PM~17805125
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good pauly


----------



## daddy o (Mar 24, 2007)

NICE


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jun 16 2010, 01:13 PM~17805299
> *66 and the trike lookin real good
> *


THANKS HOMIE !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Jun 16 2010, 05:12 PM~17807724
> *:h5:  :h5:
> *



THANKS BRO !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jun 16 2010, 06:44 PM~17808623
> *looking good pauly
> *



THANKS BASH3R !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*HAPPY B-DAY TO R.O. PAULEE !*


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

hey bro was u at the streetlow show in san jo


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jun 18 2010, 08:45 AM~17823383
> *HAPPY B-DAY TO R.O. PAULEE !
> *



HAAPY B DAY hope you enjoy it


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## daddy o (Mar 24, 2007)

:biggrin: Happy Birthday


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kajumbo_@Jun 18 2010, 10:26 AM~17824082
> *hey bro was u at the streetlow show in san jo
> *


YEAH BUT I TOOK 66 GHOST RIDER !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Jun 18 2010, 12:10 PM~17824932
> *HAAPY B DAY hope you enjoy it
> *



THANK YOU !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jun 18 2010, 06:57 PM~17827953
> *
> 
> 
> *


MUCH LOVE SERG !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by daddy o_@Jun 19 2010, 01:45 AM~17830429
> *:biggrin:  Happy Birthday
> *



THANKS BRO !


*HAPPY BE-LATED FATHERZ DAY !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

Also happy be-lated birthday brotha!


----------



## EVIL WAYS (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jun 23 2010, 12:02 PM~17866479
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOOK ITS MY BIKEE!!! :roflmao:


----------



## EVIL WAYS (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jun 23 2010, 11:51 AM~17866364
> *YEAH BUT I TOOK 66 GHOST RIDER !
> 
> 
> ...



ILOVEE YOUR CAR DADDY!!!!! <3 <3 <3 <3


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EVIL WAYS_@Jun 27 2010, 01:10 AM~17897149
> *ILOVEE YOUR CAR DADDY!!!!!
> *



THANK YOU BABY !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Jun 25 2010, 07:10 PM~17889014
> *Also happy be-lated birthday brotha!
> *



BELATED FATHERZ DAY BRO !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

:machinegun: TO THEM FUCKING HATERZ !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*ROLLERZ ONLY !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

heres a few pics of san jose show........


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

CHIPIN


----------



## daddy o (Mar 24, 2007)

:thumbsup: TTT


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by daddy o_@Jul 12 2010, 08:21 AM~18023698
> *:thumbsup: TTT
> *


 :biggrin: 
*i'm also selling a 16 foot trailor $ 1800 or b.o. !*


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

almost lol


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Jul 12 2010, 11:04 AM~18024806
> *almost lol
> *



FO SHOW BRO !


----------



## ROLLERZ ONLY L.A. (Apr 19, 2008)

Check out my sister bike.... Clown *N* Around ... new edition to the Rollerz only family!!!!


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ ONLY L.A._@Jul 12 2010, 01:15 PM~18025900
> *
> 
> 
> ...



SWEET !


----------



## ROLLERZ ONLY L.A. (Apr 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jul 12 2010, 01:20 PM~18025953
> *SWEET !
> *


Thanks.... :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jun 27 2010, 03:08 AM~17897287
> *:machinegun: TO THEM FUCKING HATERZ !
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Jul 12 2010, 01:23 PM~18025983
> *:0  :0
> *


EL RAIDER YOU RIDEN WITH BEST OF US BRO !


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jul 13 2010, 11:48 AM~18035599
> *EL RAIDER YOU RIDEN WITH BEST OF US BRO !
> *



 how u been bro?


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Jul 13 2010, 11:52 AM~18035634
> *  how u been bro?
> *



COOL !

JUST TAKING A BREAK OF SHOWS FOR A MIN !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

~T~T~T~


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jul 13 2010, 11:54 AM~18035650
> *COOL !
> 
> JUST TAKING A BREAK OF SHOWS FOR A MIN !
> *




I heard that


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KABEL_@Jul 20 2010, 04:04 PM~18095210
> *
> *


----------



## daddy o (Mar 24, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

WHAT UP EVERY BODY !


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jul 28 2010, 05:49 PM~18167095
> *:nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ ONLY L.A._@Jul 12 2010, 01:15 PM~18025900
> *
> 
> 
> ...




where can i find these type of handle bars??


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENDANGERED SPECIES_@Jul 29 2010, 08:49 PM~18180688
> *where can i find these type of handle bars??
> *


HEY BRO CHECK OUT SWAP METS , 

THEM ARE OLD SCHOOL HANDLE BARS !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*WHAT UP MY PEEPS !*


----------



## ROLLERZ ONLY L.A. (Apr 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENDANGERED SPECIES_@Jul 29 2010, 08:49 PM~18180688
> *where can i find these type of handle bars??
> *


 These are schwinn handlebars....from a pixie bike...


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

~ T ~ T ~ T ~


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*LOCKED UP FRONT AN BACK !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

WHAT IT DEW HOMIES !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*JULEZ AN PAULEE !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@Aug 9 2010, 10:04 PM~18271205
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



WHAT UP BILLY !

HOWS MT BIKE DOING !

YOU KNOW I GOT A 12 INCH SHWINN COMPLETE !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

HERES A PICTURE OF DA *66 GHOST RIDER *AT THE SAN JO SHOW !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

* 66 GHOST RIDER !*


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Aug 9 2010, 10:07 PM~18271223
> *WHAT UP BILLY !
> 
> HOWS MT BIKE DOING !
> ...


Good Good :biggrin: 

66 Ghost Rider looking TIGHT :thumbsup: 

When's the next show brotha?


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@Aug 9 2010, 10:23 PM~18271356
> *Good Good                  :biggrin:
> 
> 66 Ghost Rider looking TIGHT                  :thumbsup:
> ...



THANKS BRO !

THERE'S A SHOW IN KING CITY ON AUGUST 22nd


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

TO THE TOP !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Aug 3 2010, 12:12 PM~18217040
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

JUST CLICK ON THE PICTURE


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

JUST CLICK ON THE PICTURE

*MY GOD DAUGHTERS QUINCEE !*


----------



## daddy o (Mar 24, 2007)

:wave: Whats up Paule ,its been a while. :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

was up Pauly thx for coming out to the King City carshow


----------



## EVIL WAYS (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by daddy o_@Aug 26 2010, 01:28 AM~18409512
> *:wave: Whats up Paule ,its been a while. :biggrin:
> *


MY DADDY SAYS HI STEVE


----------



## EVIL WAYS (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Aug 27 2010, 08:18 AM~18419621
> *was up Pauly thx for coming out to the King City carshow
> *


MY DADDY SAYS NO PROBLEM I'LL DO IT AGAIN


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> *WE ARE ROLLERZ ONLY FAMILY FROM EVERY WHERE !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@Aug 9 2010, 10:23 PM~18271356
> *Good Good                  :biggrin:
> 
> 66 Ghost Rider looking TIGHT                  :thumbsup:
> ...



YO BILLY YOU SHOULD HOOK ME UP WITH YOU NUMBER BRO PM IT TO ME !


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Aug 7 2010, 12:36 PM~18252126
> *LOCKED UP FRONT AN BACK !
> *


NICE


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Aug 29 2010, 11:33 AM~18433296
> *NICE
> *


THANKS BRO 

I DID MORE STUFF TO HER !


----------



## daddy o (Mar 24, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by daddy o_@Aug 31 2010, 10:29 PM~18457397
> *:thumbsup:
> *


BIG SHOW IN WOODLAND !

WHO'S GOING TO THAT ?


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*SHE'S STILL DOING BIG THANGS !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Sep 2 2010, 09:59 AM~18469742
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*CELIA'S EVIL WAYS TRIKE !

ROLLERZ ONLY BAY AREA CHAPTER !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

:biggrin:   :wow: WOW !


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

NICE TRIKE BRO


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)




----------



## daddy o (Mar 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Sep 2 2010, 09:33 AM~18469565
> *BIG SHOW IN WOODLAND !
> 
> WHO'S GOING TO THAT ?
> *



No JOB=NO SHOW


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Sep 6 2010, 03:34 PM~18499791
> *NICE TRIKE BRO
> *


THANKS BRO !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*ROLLERZ ONLY FAMILY !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

point an click !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

WE LOST A MEMBER BUT GAINED THREE MORE !

KEEP IN TOUCH HOMIE !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

WE LOST A MEMBER BUT GAINED THREE MORE !

KEEP IN TOUCH HOMIE !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

I made this for Celia :biggrin: 









THANK YOU MICHI !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

to the top !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Sep 13 2010, 08:49 PM~18560601
> *to the top !
> *


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

I made this for Celia :biggrin: 









THANK YOU MICHI !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*CELIA'S EVIL WAYS IS COMING OUT HARD THIS YEAR!*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

WHAT UP HOMIES


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*THE 1st LIFTED TRIKE ON AIR RIDE CYLINDERS !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

I LIKE THIS PICTURE !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

>


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

I made this for Celia :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

I made this for Celia :biggrin: 









THANKS MICHI !










*ROLLERZ ONLY FAMILY FROM DA BAY AREA *


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*CELIA ON MINI HARLEY @ DA AGE OF 4 YRS !*


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Sep 13 2010, 09:45 PM~18561218
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Sep 21 2010, 10:24 AM~18621550
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



WHAT UP BRO !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*ROLLERZ ONLY FAMILY !*


----------



## just4fun2011 (Jul 13, 2010)

this is the bike


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> this is the bike
> 
> OH YEAH !
> 
> YOU KNOW ORANGE IS A KICK ASS COLOR RIGHT !


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@Sep 21 2010, 09:26 PM~18628163
> *:wave:  :wave:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


*<span style='font-family:Geneva'>CELIA'S EVIL WAYS DID IT AGAIN , SHE CAME OUT STRONG AN TOOK HOME SWEEPSTAKES AN 1ST PLACE YESTERDAY @ THE WOODLAND SHOW BRO !*


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> > this is the bike
> >
> > OH YEAH !
> >
> ...


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> i know it too bro :biggrin:  how you been
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*<span style='font-family:Geneva'>CELIA'S EVIL WAYS DID IT AGAIN , SHE CAME OUT STRONG AN TOOK HOME SWEEPSTAKES AN 1ST PLACE YESTERDAY @ THE WOODLAND SHOW BRO !*
[/quote]


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> *<span style='font-family:Geneva'>CELIA'S EVIL WAYS DID IT AGAIN , SHE CAME OUT STRONG AN TOOK HOME SWEEPSTAKES AN 1ST PLACE YESTERDAY @ THE WOODLAND SHOW BRO !*


[/quote]


congrats


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

congrats
[/quote]


THANK YOU 

EL RAIDER !


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> > i know it too bro :biggrin:  how you been
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*WE'RE DOING BIG THINGS NOW !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*ROLLERZ ONLY FAMILY !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> I made this for Celia :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

congrats
[/quote]


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Oct 5 2010, 08:52 AM~18740171
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *



SUP HOMIE !

GOING TO VEGAS ?


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Oct 5 2010, 08:52 AM~18740171
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*SORRY CELIA'S EVIL WAYS DID'NT MAKE IT TO VEGAS !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

T~T~T~


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

that girl is hella cute .


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*NOW IT'S 7 X CHAMPIONS *


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

to the haterz !

from my moms !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

>


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sanjocars (May 17, 2008)

> > :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: :rofl: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sanjocars_@Oct 15 2010, 08:26 PM~18823560
> *:thumbsup:  :rofl:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I KNEW THAT WOULD MAKE YOU LAUGH !


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

T T T


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*AT THE LOLYSTICS SHOW !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*CAME THREW FOR MY B-DAY !*


----------



## SJ 77 MONTE (Aug 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Oct 19 2010, 08:35 AM~18850043
> *AT THE LOLYSTICS SHOW !
> *



CONGRADS SHE IS LOOKING BAD ASS PAULEE !


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Oct 19 2010, 09:35 AM~18850043
> *AT THE LOLYSTICS SHOW !
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SJ 77 MONTE (Aug 13, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## SJ 77 MONTE (Aug 13, 2008)

*WHAT UP PAULEE !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Oct 19 2010, 12:38 PM~18851962
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



THANKS HOMIE !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

AM~15413224]








[/quote]

HI MY DAUGHTER !


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## SJ 77 MONTE (Aug 13, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*THE 1st LIFTED TRIKE ON AIR RIDE CYLINDERS !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

* 66 ~ GHOST ~ RIDER *


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## shark_infested_82 (Feb 23, 2009)

what up fam how u been, :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by shark_infested_82_@Oct 27 2010, 10:30 PM~18928147
> *what up fam how u been, :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


WHAT'S UP BRO !

JUST CHILLIN HANG OUT 

THE HOUSE WATCHING THE GIANTS AN RANGERS GAME !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by shark_infested_82_@Oct 27 2010, 10:30 PM~18928147
> *what up fam how u been, :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



how you been little homie ?

how's my god daughter doing ?


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

clean 66 bro


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*went threw hella of cases of coROnas that night !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

what up GONNA FIND HER 39 AN PedalScraperZ


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Aug 26 2008, 11:52 AM~11442336
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Nov 1 2010, 03:17 PM~18960379
> *went threw hella of cases of coROnas that night !
> *


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

BACK ON THE SCENE 

WITH A MEAN GANSTER LEAN !


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Nov 1 2010, 05:19 PM~18960388
> *what up GONNA FIND HER 39 AN PedalScraperZ
> *


huh?


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY (Sep 22, 2010)

Sup bRO !!!


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Nov 7 2010, 04:29 PM~19009563
> *huh?
> *



YA HEAR ME LOL !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KABEL_@Nov 7 2010, 09:41 PM~19012704
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



CHILDHOOD DREAMS !

WHAT UP FELLAS !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY_@Nov 11 2010, 03:56 PM~19044586
> *Sup bRO !!!
> *



WHAT UP FAMILY !

HOW'S THE KY DOING !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

WHAT UP HE HATE ME !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

SANGRE LATINA WAS CRACKIN HOMIE !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

* 66 ~ GHOST ~ RIDER *


----------



## oaktownraider (Jan 9, 2010)

WHAT UP HOMIE HAPPY LATE B-DAY HOPE ALL IS WELL FROM PREZ. CHILDHOOD DREAMS B.C. MERCED CHAPTER AND DELANO,SAN JOSE,EARLIEMART,PORTERVILLE,BAKERSFIELD CHAPTERS ALSO WISHES U A GOOD B-DAY KEEP ON DOINGYOUR THING :h5: :rimshot: :naughty: :drama:


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by oaktownraider_@Nov 18 2010, 02:55 PM~19103252
> *WHAT UP HOMIE HAPPY LATE B-DAY HOPE ALL IS WELL FROM PREZ. CHILDHOOD DREAMS B.C. MERCED CHAPTER AND DELANO,SAN JOSE,EARLIEMART,PORTERVILLE,BAKERSFIELD CHAPTERS ALSO WISHES U A GOOD B-DAY KEEP ON DOINGYOUR THING :h5:  :rimshot:  :naughty:  :drama:
> *



TO ME HOMIE ?

MY BIRTHDAY WAS IN JUNE HOMIE THANKS BUT YOUR HELLA LATE !

WHERE IS BILLY-THE-KID THAT'S MY TRUE HOMIE ME AN THAT HOMIE GO WAY 

BACK DAWG ! BUT IT'S ALL GOOD , YOU NEED TO PM ME YOUR NUMBER CUZ OF 

YOUR SAN JO MEMBERS I NORMALLY TALK TO BILLT ABOUT THAT YOU DIG !!!!!!!!!


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY_@Nov 18 2010, 06:39 PM~19105076
> *
> *


MY KENTUCKY ROLLERZ WHAT'S UP FAMILY !


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Nov 20 2010, 12:45 AM~19116052
> *:wave:
> *



WHAT'S UP D !


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Nov 20 2010, 12:45 AM~19116051
> *MY KENTUCKY ROLLERZ WHAT'S UP FAMILY !
> *


66 GHOST RIDER LOOKS GOOD HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## oaktownraider (Jan 9, 2010)

I FEEL YOU BRO. DAMN NO SHIT I WAS OFF LOL. I SENT U MY NUMBER HIT ME UP :twak:


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## daddy o (Mar 24, 2007)

What it do Paulie , its been awhile hope all is well. Check out the latest StreetLow you can see one of my bikes. alright talk to you latter


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Nov 16 2010, 01:19 PM~19083169
> * 66 ~ GHOST ~ RIDER
> 
> 
> ...


Paulie clean your white walls :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by oaktownraider_@Nov 21 2010, 11:39 AM~19124437
> *I FEEL YOU BRO. DAMN NO SHIT I WAS OFF LOL. I SENT U MY NUMBER HIT ME UP :twak:
> *


I'LL HIT YOU UP !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Nov 30 2010, 08:08 AM~19199301
> *Paulie clean your white walls  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



THANKS BRO !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*I'M IN SEATTLE RITE NOW !*


----------



## ROLLERZ ONLY L.A. (Apr 19, 2008)

Interested????


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ ONLY L.A._@Dec 4 2010, 11:26 PM~19241947
> *Interested????
> 
> 
> ...



WHAT IS BRO I CANT SEE NO MORE ?


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Dec 29 2010, 12:24 PM~19449496
> *
> *


*HEY FAMILY AN HOMIES HAPPY NEW YEARS TO U AN YOURS !*


----------



## ROLLERZ ONLY L.A. (Apr 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Dec 29 2010, 10:10 AM~19448584
> *WHAT IS BRO I CANT SEE NO MORE ?
> *


Custom Trike Kit with lift....u interested?


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jan 11 2011, 08:49 AM~19565044
> *HEY FAMILY AN HOMIES HAPPY NEW YEARS TO U AN YOURS !
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ ONLY L.A._@Jan 11 2011, 09:51 AM~19565505
> *Custom Trike Kit with lift....u interested?
> *



MAYBE !

I STILL OWE YOU $ 50.


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jan 11 2011, 12:32 PM~19566629
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

I made this for Celia :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZ ONLY L.A. (Apr 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jan 12 2011, 09:11 AM~19574094
> *MAYBE !
> 
> I STILL OWE YOU $ 50.
> *


LET ME KNOW IF YOU ARE??


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jan 12 2011, 09:19 AM~19574160
> *I made this for Celia  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## EVIL WAYS (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY_@Jan 12 2011, 12:15 PM~19575488
> *Nice  :thumbsup:
> *


this is Paulee's daughter thank yuu


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EVIL WAYS_@Jan 12 2011, 07:13 PM~19579139
> *this is Paulee's daughter thank yuu
> *


 :h5:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@Jan 13 2011, 05:16 PM~19588664
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



WHAT UP KID !


----------



## EVIL WAYS (Jun 9, 2009)

I made this for Celia :biggrin: 









THANK YOU ANTIE !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY_@Jan 13 2011, 08:13 AM~19584399
> *:h5:
> *



WHAT UP MY bROther !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

god has blessed me !

thank you GOD FOR EVERY THING !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*ROLLERZ ONLY BAY AREA !*


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

What's up Paulie. Your angel bike is looking sick bro its really coming out crazy now that Mando has taken over the shop and the projects. It should be ready to show at the PHX show. We will take it for you and qualify it there if you can't make it out and then make arrangements later in the year to get it for Vegas but you're going to be hapy with it bro. I wish it was my own bike cuz I would show it at every show I went to.


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 24 2011, 08:09 PM~19687329
> *What's up Paulie.  Your angel bike is looking sick bro its really coming out crazy now that Mando has taken over the shop and the projects.  It should be ready to show at the PHX show.  We will take it for you and qualify it there if you can't make it out and then make arrangements later in the year to get it for Vegas but you're going to be hapy with it bro.  I wish it was my own bike cuz I would show it at every show I went to.
> *


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Whats up Paulie. Your bike is coming along very fast and should be done and ready to show by the PHX show May 15th to qualify for Vegas.




























Gooseneck


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jan 24 2011, 04:53 PM~19685187
> *WHAT UP MY bROther !
> *


Just here bRO !!


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 27 2011, 10:21 PM~19718983
> *Whats up Paulie.  Your bike is coming along very fast and should be done and ready to show by the PHX show May 15th to qualify for Vegas.
> 
> 
> ...


OMG :worship: ,se mira firme bRO , nice bike


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 27 2011, 10:21 PM~19718983
> *Whats up Paulie.  Your bike is coming along very fast and should be done and ready to show by the PHX show May 15th to qualify for Vegas.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 27 2011, 10:21 PM~19718983
> *Whats up Paulie.  Your bike is coming along very fast and should be done and ready to show by the PHX show May 15th to qualify for Vegas.
> 
> 
> ...


damnnn....dats fucken badd :wow:


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

wussup my brothers


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Vm0m0_@Feb 1 2011, 07:45 AM~19754829
> *wussup my brothers
> *


WHAT UP HOMIE !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 27 2011, 10:21 PM~19718983
> *Whats up Paulie.  Your bike is coming along very fast and should be done and ready to show by the PHX show May 15th to qualify for Vegas.
> 
> 
> ...




IT MAKES ME CRY , JUST THINK THIS IS FOR 
MY DAUGHTER THAT PAST 15 YEARS AGO , 
NOW SHE'S SMILE DOWN AT US , 
THANKS FELLAS FOR DOING THIS WITH LOVE !

*R.I.P. MY BABY GIRL !
( BERNADETTE VIVIAN FELICIANO )*


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Feb 1 2011, 10:03 AM~19755645
> *WHAT UP HOMIE !
> *


wussup r you bro coming down to the LA lowrider show in july..


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Vm0m0_@Feb 1 2011, 12:44 PM~19756771
> *wussup r you bro coming down to the LA lowrider show in july..
> *


NOT TO SURE YET !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*MY LITTLE ANGEL BIKE DAMMIT !*


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Here are your parts for Celias bike Paulie TNT parts 100%. I will ship them out Monday for you I have the peddles in shop but will ship those also


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Feb 5 2011, 03:55 AM~19793385
> *Here are your parts for Celias bike Paulie TNT parts 100%. I will ship them out Monday for you I have the peddles in shop but will ship those also
> 
> 
> ...


sorry to let know them are DOWN LOW KUSTOMZ line of parts teh forks and sprocket is a DOWN LOW KUSTOMZ lien of parts justdeez did the .cad i payed for them and sell them still so i would like if you would not still my designs :uh:


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Took off my Post becasue this is Celias post and should be hater proof. Sorry paulie and your daughters bike will be nice parts will ship on monday for you


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Feb 5 2011, 06:45 PM~19796482
> *Let me Clear this up. You are absolutley correct and I hate to tell you this but a customer brought these parts and pretty much hated them so he asked if we could make him new ones. He traded these in and we sold them to Paulie with the engraving and the Plating. The sproket and the Forks were brought to us. The handle bars we were asked to make a design to match. I am sorry you think we stole your design We will make what customers ask us to make. It isn't rocket science. I know Justdeez is a very well respected Cad guy I don't know him personelly but I would never want to offend him. Still we don't steal designs. They Are TNT parts because we made the Handle bars and Crown for Paulie and we will make the Rims and Peddles like this also. I hope you understand Feel free to take any of our designs they are posted all over our topics. We have plenty of work and really the customers will go to whoever can actually do the parts. If your that person go for it and good luck.
> *


hey thats cool but i was just making clear of thangs again i was not wanting drama just wanting to clear thangs up thanks


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Feb 5 2011, 07:16 PM~19797254
> *hey thats cool but i was just making clear of thangs again i was not wanting drama just wanting to clear thangs up thanks
> *


Sorry about that and thanks bro. Good Luck with yuor Business.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Feb 5 2011, 10:04 PM~19797530
> *Sorry about that and thanks bro. Good Luck with yuor Business.
> *


same to you bro


----------



## resname93 (Jun 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 27 2011, 10:21 PM~19718983
> *Whats up Paulie.  Your bike is coming along very fast and should be done and ready to show by the PHX show May 15th to qualify for Vegas.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow: that is one bad bike. :wow: :0


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Feb 4 2011, 09:27 AM~19786851
> *MY LITTLE ANGEL BIKE DAMMIT !
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE THAT 66 LOOKS CLEAN


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Feb 6 2011, 05:55 PM~19803587
> *I LOVE THAT 66 LOOKS CLEAN
> *


THANKS USO !


----------



## shark_infested_82 (Feb 23, 2009)

what up bro how have u been :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by shark_infested_82_@Feb 7 2011, 03:51 PM~19810680
> *what up bro how have u been :biggrin:
> *


I'VE BEEN SICK 
GOD SON YOU KNOW GETTING OLDER LOL !

WISH I WAS AS HEALTHY AS MY COMPA YOUR DAD !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Feb 5 2011, 01:55 AM~19793385
> *Here are your parts for Celias bike Paulie TNT parts 100%. I will ship them out Monday for you I have the peddles in shop but will ship those also
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS TO TNT AN KRAZY KUTTINGS 

FOR ALL THERE HARD WORK !

MUCH LOVE AN RESPECT !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

WE HAVE A DISC JOCKEY IN DA HOUSE !


----------



## shark_infested_82 (Feb 23, 2009)

our thous your bike parts.


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by shark_infested_82_@Feb 8 2011, 11:56 AM~19818443
> *our thous your bike parts.
> *


YUP YUP 

FOR CELIA'S EVIL WAYS !


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## shark_infested_82 (Feb 23, 2009)

thats what up nice....


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by shark_infested_82_@Feb 10 2011, 03:22 PM~19837848
> *thats what up nice....
> *


CELIA'S EVIL WAYS SHOULD BE LOOKING SICK FOR THIS YEAR TOO !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

ALL AROUND THE WORLD RO FAMILY !


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

*MARCH 20th: SALINAS CA.-SALINAS SPORTS COMPLEX
*








FLYER COMING SOON... 


:biggrin:  WE BE THERE...............


----------



## shark_infested_82 (Feb 23, 2009)

I SEEN A PIC OF THE BIKE,IT LOOKS SICK


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

YOU SHOULD SEE PICTURES OF CELIA'S EVIL WAYS TRIKE !
SHE IS GONNA TURN A LOT OF HEADS , I HAD ALOT OF NEW PARSTS ON HER !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by shark_infested_82_@Mar 1 2011, 12:45 PM~19989261
> *I SEEN A PIC OF THE BIKE,IT LOOKS SICK
> *


THANKS G-SON JUST CHECK OUT CELIA'S EVIL WAYS TOO


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

CELIA'S EVIL WAYS TOOK SECOND PLACE ,

ITS COOL I'M OK WIT IT !


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Apr 5 2011, 11:46 PM~20271327
> *CELIA'S EVIL WAYS TOOK SECOND PLACE ,
> 
> ITS COOL I'M OK WIT IT !
> *


any recent pics really like the trike:biggrin:


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Apr 5 2011, 10:46 PM~20271327
> *CELIA'S EVIL WAYS TOOK SECOND PLACE ,
> 
> ITS COOL I'M OK WIT IT !
> *


Really? What else was out there?


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

FEW PICS FROM SALINAS SHOW......


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Apr 5 2011, 10:46 PM~20271327
> *CELIA'S EVIL WAYS TOOK SECOND PLACE ,
> 
> ITS COOL I'M OK WIT IT !
> *


i was there wat took 1st that was #1 tike i saw


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kajumbo_@Apr 7 2011, 04:16 PM~20285023
> *i was there wat took 1st that was #1 tike i saw
> *


 I think it lst to the excaliber trike...only other real comp...


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@Apr 7 2011, 03:42 PM~20285160
> *I think it lst to the excaliber trike...only other real comp...
> *


Excaliber is still showing? :wow: :wow:


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@Apr 7 2011, 03:42 PM~20285160
> *I think it lst to the excaliber trike...only other real comp...
> *


 yea forgot it was there evil wayz should have took it


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Apr 8 2011, 05:07 AM~20289425
> *Excaliber is still showing?  :wow:  :wow:
> *


 Yup I think it belongsn to new owner... I MIGT BE MISTAKEN BUT I THINK RICARDO PADILLA USE TO OWN IT BUT IT WASNT HIS NAME ON THE ENTRY FORM....


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

yeah homies there was a sick ass trike there but it had so 
many china parts on it an it looked mild to me , an my daughterz trike
is in full custom , the judge told me that day was his first
time judging , but my daughter was pissed lol ! 
u win some an u lose some lol !


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Apr 7 2011, 04:07 PM~20284958
> *FEW PICS FROM SALINAS SHOW......
> 
> 
> ...




it looked bad ass congrats on the win


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Apr 11 2011, 11:56 AM~20311309
> *it looked bad ass congrats on the win
> *



THANKS RAIDER CONGRADS ON YOUR WIN !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

:fuq: ONE FOR THEM HATERZ !


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

so u ready to sell those other handle bars


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> Whats up Paulie. Your bike is coming along very fast and should be done and ready to show by the PHX show May 15th to qualify for Vegas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Apr 13 2011, 08:39 AM~20327787
> *so u ready to sell those other handle bars
> *


SURE HOW MUCH YOU WANT TO GIVE ME !


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

pm sent


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> i was there wat took 1st that was #1 tike i saw
> 
> IT'S ALL GOOD HOMIE ,
> 
> I AINT TRIPPING !


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Apr 7 2011, 05:07 PM~20284958
> *FEW PICS FROM SALINAS SHOW......
> 
> 
> ...


sick homie


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Apr 13 2011, 09:23 AM~20328097
> *sick homie
> *


thanks homie shes still aint done ! 
i got a few more pieces to get thanks to my bROtherZ !


----------



## ROLLERZ ONLY L.A. (Apr 19, 2008)

ill lert it go for 200 i have the chainguard too its painted the same as the bike


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chewie_@Apr 7 2011, 04:07 PM~20284958
> *FEW PICS FROM SALINAS SHOW......
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: sick


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> > Whats up Paulie. Your bike is coming along very fast and should be done and ready to show by the PHX show May 15th to qualify for Vegas.
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Apr 20 2011, 06:56 PM~20384843
> *one of my all time fav.    and it's not even done yet :biggrin:
> good luck with the build
> *


thanks homie !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Apr 20 2011, 04:48 PM~20383883
> *:wow:  sick
> *


thanks homie 
shes not done yet lol !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*HAPPY EASTER TO ALL MY RO FAMILY AND FRIENDS !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*HAPPY EASTER TO ALL MY RO FAMILY AND FRIENDS !*


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

HOTEL INFO FOR THE PHOENIX CAR SHOW

Ramada Phoenix Arizona - Hotels & Conference Center in Phoenix AZ ... Ramada Plaza Metrocenter
www.ramadaplazaphx.com
Free wireless Internet, complimentary breakfast, fitness center. 170 rooms and 8 suites & 4 conference rooms totaling 2,800 square feet of space. Enjoy golf, spa and vacation in Phoenix. Hotel is a pefect site to host business meetings and wedding receptions

Address-12027 N 28th Dr, Phoenix, AZ 85029
Phone#- 602-548-6008

$59.99 per night

code- Rollerz Only

Cut off date is April 29th!!!!!


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Apr 23 2011, 07:48 PM~20405054
> *HOTEL INFO FOR THE PHOENIX CAR SHOW
> 
> Ramada Phoenix Arizona - Hotels & Conference Center in Phoenix AZ ... Ramada Plaza Metrocenter
> ...


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> FEW PICS FROM SALINAS SHOW......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> WERE THERE
> 
> ROLLERZ ONLY
> 
> BAY AREA CHAPTER FO SHO !


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

whazz up homie :wave: :wave:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@May 7 2011, 09:51 PM~20505649
> *whazz up homie  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Just chillin !
Getting ready for the show this week end !


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@May 24 2011, 10:32 PM~20622932
> *Just chillin !
> Getting ready for the show this week end !
> *


good luck homie


----------



## sanjocars (May 17, 2008)

what's up my brother


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*HELLA HOT !*

*HELLA OUT BUT TOOK 2ND PLACE WHAT LITTLE DISPLAY !*:thumbsup:


sanjocars said:


> what's up my brother


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*THANKS MARCELLA !!!!!!!!:thumbsup:*LaReinaDelMundo;13951495]







]


----------



## sanjocars (May 17, 2008)

how the family bro :wave::wave:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*ROLLERZ ONLY *
*BAY AREA FAMILY !:inout:*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

66 ROLLERZ ONLY said:


> > FEW PICS FROM SALINAS SHOW......
> >
> >
> >
> > ...


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*CELIA'S EVIL WAYS *
*DID IT AGAIN AT THE WOODLAND SHOW *
*SHE TOOK 1ST PLACE AN BEST DISPLAY AGAIN SO THANKS TO R&S !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*THANKS TO TONY O . AN MANDO MY RO bROtherZ ! FROM KRAZY KUTTINGS !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> ROLLER ONLY C.C.
> WORLD WIDE FAMILY !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

GOOD WORK !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

CELIA'S EVIL WAYS HOW SHE LOOKED LAST YEAR !!!!!!!










*ROLLERZ ONLY 
BAY AREA CHAPTER 
A WORLD WIDE FAMILY OF LOW RIDER !*


----------



## NMR-rek (Apr 10, 2009)

dammit PAULEE BAD ASS !


----------



## NMR-rek (Apr 10, 2009)

66 ROLLERZ ONLY said:


> CELIA'S EVIL WAYS HOW SHE LOOKED LAST YEAR !!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

hnicustoms said:


> > THANK YOU !
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

You still got the old forks an handle bars


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

CE 707 said:


> You still got the old forks an handle bars
> 
> I SOLD THEM TO MY GRAND NEPHEW !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*ROLLERZ ONLY BAY AREA CHAPTER 
MY 66 GHOST RIDER IMPALA !*



]


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*ROLLERZ ONLY WORLD WIDE FAMILY !*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

my family !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

whazz up bro


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

66 ROLLERZ ONLY said:


> *ROLLERZ ONLY WORLD WIDE FAMILY !*


:thumbsup:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

sureñosbluez said:


> whazz up bro


_JUST CHILLIN GETTING FOR THE WOODLAND SHOW ! :wave:_


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

Mr.Chop Top said:


> :thumbsup:


\

_SEE YOU IN VEGAS RIGHT ! _


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

66 ROLLERZ ONLY said:


> *ROLLERZ ONLY WORLD WIDE FAMILY !*



More shots with this girl! :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

To bad celia's evil way don't look like that any more !


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

How's that air hose working for you bro


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

*CELIA'S EVIL WAYS HAS RETIRED,
SHE TOOK FIRST PLACE IN RADICAL LAST YEAR IN VEGAS , 
SO NOW R.O. PAULEE IS COMING OUT WITH A NEW BIKE , *


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Cant wait to see it.


----------

